# Your favourite motorsports events



## TheJock (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi all, there is another thread which has lots of very knowledgeable people so I thought I’d start a new thread regarding motorsport in general, please feel free to add your photos, no matter what the event, from Karting to F1, all welcome.
I’ll start with a couple from last year’s Dubai 24 hour, which takes place again on the 10th and 11th of Jan next year. The first is me and Jenson Button's dad (John), the next is the main man at the Dubai Autodrome (owner!). Hope you like them


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2013)

TheJock said:


> ... Hope you like them



I like them all ...Especially the 4th one on the left


----------



## TheJock (Dec 28, 2013)

Next is the start, lap 1, turn 1. The second pic is much later as dusk sets in.


----------



## TheJock (Dec 28, 2013)

Night time shots now, this is where the ISO on a 550 shows it's short comings :-[


----------



## TheJock (Dec 28, 2013)

Click said:


> TheJock said:
> 
> 
> > ... Hope you like them
> ...


LOL, yeah I thought it best to kick off with a (*cough*) common denominator 8)


----------



## TheJock (Dec 28, 2013)

8) another to please the masses 8)


----------



## IMG_0001 (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, as a follow-up on the original thread where the greatest drivers were discussed, I have to say that my most sincere thoughts are going to Schumacher, who's in critical condition after a severe head injury while skying in the french alps. He is in intensive care ina an artificial coma and hypothermia to prevent further brain damage. That is surely one poor way of coming in to 2014...
He may not be the best sportsman, but he surely is part of F1 history. Hope he recovers without sequels.


----------



## TheJock (Jan 2, 2014)

IMG_0001 said:


> Well, as a follow-up on the original thread where the greatest drivers were discussed, I have to say that my most sincere thoughts are going to Schumacher, who's in critical condition after a severe head injury while skying in the french alps. He is in intensive care ina an artificial coma and hypothermia to prevent further brain damage. That is surely one poor way of coming in to 2014...
> He may not be the best sportsman, but he surely is part of F1 history. Hope he recovers without sequels.


It was shocking news indeed; my thoughts are with his family at this terrible time. He was my first ever recovery back in 2010, he spun in turn 6 at Yas Marina and Liuzzi crashed on top of him, I was the second JCB to arrive so I got the car underneath, which was him. Liuzzi’s wheel was on his head, it looked quite horrific as I approached, but both drivers were absolutely fine. I got a bit of rubber from his tyre later on, this is the only picture I have of the incident, you can see my Scotland flag in the window of the JCB. Lets pray that he get's well soon.


----------



## Buschtrommel (Jan 2, 2014)

It`s the ADAC-GT Masters on the Nürburgring in Germany


----------



## Buschtrommel (Jan 2, 2014)

another good event is the "Grasbahnrennen" in Lüdinghausen (GER)


----------



## Bob Howland (Jan 2, 2014)

First, Watkins Glen, obviously not NASCAR weekend, nearly a decade ago
Second, Saturday night at a dirt track near Batavia, NY
Third, Frozen Ocean motocross track, upstate New York


----------



## yorgasor (Jan 3, 2014)

In a slightly off-topic comment, many of these photos do not look like they were taken from the stand. Is there a general process for getting access to more photogenic areas for these types of events? These are excellent photos, and I'd love to try getting some of my own.


----------



## V8Beast (Jan 3, 2014)

Click said:


> TheJock said:
> 
> 
> > ... Hope you like them
> ...



I prefer the second one from the left, but you can't go wrong with any of those fine ladies ;D


----------



## TheJock (Jan 7, 2014)

Another couple from the 2011 Aussie V8 supercars in Abu Dhabi.
1st a nice view of Whincup exiting turn 6, most do it slightly sideways, he done it sideways and on two wheels!!
2nd is a shot of a typical Aussie V8 car’s condition post race in park ferme!!


----------



## TheJock (Jan 7, 2014)

Next up is from the Ferrari Cliente event last year, there were about 4 old F1 cars there, someone told me that it cost the owners $10 million to buy one of them and a further $30 million to ship them to 8 events annually, one of the drivers was apparently too drunk to make it to one of the 3 days so his F1 Ferrari sat there costing him millions while he slept off his hangover!! 
The second photograph is of one of the awesome FXX, these things MUST be heard to be believed!! 8)


----------



## TheJock (Jan 7, 2014)

I’m a traditional kinda guy, so let’s not forget the other inspiration behind this thread ;D


----------



## V8Beast (Jan 10, 2014)

IMG_0001 said:


> Well, as a follow-up on the original thread where the greatest drivers were discussed, I have to say that my most sincere thoughts are going to Schumacher, who's in critical condition after a severe head injury while skying in the french alps. He is in intensive care ina an artificial coma and hypothermia to prevent further brain damage. That is surely one poor way of coming in to 2014...
> He may not be the best sportsman, but he surely is part of F1 history. Hope he recovers without sequels.



Very well put. I was stunned to hear the news. I hope Schumi pulls through it. My thoughts are with him and his family at this most unfortunate time.


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 11, 2014)

TheJock said:


> Next up is from the Ferrari Cliente event last year, there were about 4 old F1 cars there, someone told me that it cost the owners $10 million to buy one of them and a further $30 million to ship them to 8 events annually, one of the drivers was apparently too drunk to make it to one of the 3 days so his F1 Ferrari sat there costing him millions while he slept off his hangover!!
> The second photograph is of one of the awesome FXX, these things MUST be heard to be believed!! 8)



Thanks, this is a great thread! I saw the FXX tested on Top Gear, it was and still is the fastest lap on their track, other than a pure race car...although...aren't these technically pure race cars? You can't drive them on the street...


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 11, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> IMG_0001 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, as a follow-up on the original thread where the greatest drivers were discussed, I have to say that my most sincere thoughts are going to Schumacher, who's in critical condition after a severe head injury while skying in the french alps. He is in intensive care ina an artificial coma and hypothermia to prevent further brain damage. That is surely one poor way of coming in to 2014...
> ...



Indeed. It's not a good sign that he is still in an induced coma, must have been a lot of brain swelling. I hope he fully recovers, but does seem like there will be permanent damage. I'm no doctor, though!

From what I saw on tv, it looks like the rock he landed head first on, was about 20 or 30 feet long and 6 feet high? It looked huge on tv, anyway. The people reviewing his helmet cam footage said it didn't appear that he was skiing at excessive speed, and he was about 25 feet off the prepared ski trail, or run.

His son skiing with him is only 14. I can't image that, poor guy!


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah, I've just been offered tickets for the 2014 F1 grand prix in Montreal. This thread sure is going to get a few new pics added next summer! This time I will really try to attend the open pit day. That is one occasion I keep on missing year after year but will surely bring on some nice photo opportunities!


----------



## jogeshs (Jan 20, 2014)

Qatar team's F1 H2O powerboat from Sharjah Grandprix, UAE.

It was my first attempt at motor sports and I am pleasantly surprised with 6d doing a decent job even with extender(70-200 f4 IS and 1.4x III). 



Qatar F1 H2O team by Jogesh S, on Flickr
1/50, ƒ/8, ISO 125, 280 mm, IS mode 2.




IMG_4693 by Jogesh S, on Flickr
1/60, ƒ/11, ISO 160, 280 mm.


----------



## dhr90 (Jan 20, 2014)

Some nice photos there. 

After watching as much of the race as I could (was working that weekend  ), I have set myself the aim to attend the Dubai 24 next year. Looks very exciting, plenty of vantage points and fewer crowds than a WEC event. And lets be honest Dubai instead of the UK in January is always going to be preferable ;D

Am I correct in thinking it was free entry to the circuit for spectators? And free entry to all grandstands? I thought I read that somewhere...


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 20, 2014)

AU3E1214_tonemapped by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




AU3E1242_tonemapped by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




AU3E0892_tonemapped by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## TheJock (Jan 21, 2014)

dhr90 said:


> And lets be honest Dubai instead of the UK in January is always going to be preferable ;D
> 
> Am I correct in thinking it was free entry to the circuit for spectators? And free entry to all grandstands? I thought I read that somewhere...


It is mate, free entry and you can pretty much walk anywhere you like!! Next year is the 10th anniversary so it’ll be fantastic for your first visit!! January feels cold at night so you’ll need long sleeves! It’s nice to see some fellow Dubai’ans on here (Jogeshs and Dhr90), I’ll post some of my 2014 24 hours images when I get home tonight.
Texphoto, those images are fantastic, I love that second tilt/shift image and the HDR element really makes the colours pop!!


----------



## dhr90 (Jan 21, 2014)

TheJock said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > And lets be honest Dubai instead of the UK in January is always going to be preferable ;D
> ...



Is it easy to listen to the commentary too? Radiolemans certainly makes a 24 hour race a bit more special. 

I'm not from Dubai, just looking at it for a holiday next year...


----------



## KyleSTL (Jan 21, 2014)

Sadly, I have not been to a motorsports race since I bought my first DSLR 4 years ago. I grew up attending 1-2 races each year at Mid Ohio Sportscar Course in Lexington, OH, USA (between Columbus and Cleveland). I love that place, and I've missed it for the past 6 or 7 years. My favorite events there are the SCCA Vintage Races and the ALMS Series/Grand Am Series (now United SportsCar Championship). I miss the days of the Camel GT series, as well, as that era of racecars holds a special place in my heart.

On the bucket list of automotive events I would like to attend, the following: 24 Hours of Le Mans, Monoco GP, 24 Hours of Daytona, Goodwood Festival of Speed, Rennsport Reunion, Barrett Jackson and Pebble Beach Concours.


----------



## Ray Padden (Jan 21, 2014)

*Moto X*

Only got back into photography after nearly 18 years. I love being at moto x events, or hanging with friends as they try to make around the track in one piece. I took this on a second hand 20D I picked up with two cheap zooms (18-55 & 70-300)
Shot this in Birdhill, Limerick, Ireland. I had to copy of one of my facebook albums as I had an unfortunate external hard drive disaster and lost the original album.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Kyle.
As you mention in your post the SCCA Vintage Races, I would recommend that the Goodwood event that you attend should be the Revival, wheel to wheel, sometimes fender to fender racing of everything from little Austins to large Jaguars, Galaxies, motor bikes and open wheel racers from the 40's to the 60's, not all on track at once! ;D
Whereas the Festival Of Speed has the most up to date cars, they run one at a time, and IMHO it tends to be a less thrilling event, however I have done both, and enjoyed both but picking one it would definitely be the Revival!
Hoping this year will see us reach the top of the GRRC waiting list and we will be able to enjoy from the much less crowded members enclosures! 

Cheers Graham.



KyleSTL said:


> Sadly, I have not been to a motorsports race since I bought my first DSLR 4 years ago. I grew up attending 1-2 races each year at Mid Ohio Sportscar Course in Lexington, OH, USA (between Columbus and Cleveland). I love that place, and I've missed it for the past 6 or 7 years. My favorite events there are the SCCA Vintage Races and the ALMS Series/Grand Am Series (now United SportsCar Championship). I miss the days of the Camel GT series, as well, as that era of racecars holds a special place in my heart.
> 
> On the bucket list of automotive events I would like to attend, the following: 24 Hours of Le Mans, Monoco GP, 24 Hours of Daytona, Goodwood Festival of Speed, Rennsport Reunion, Barrett Jackson and Pebble Beach Concours.


----------



## Roo (Jan 24, 2014)

IMG_0001 said:


> Yeah, I've just been offered tickets for the 2014 F1 grand prix in Montreal. This thread sure is going to get a few new pics added next summer! This time I will really try to attend the open pit day. That is one occasion I keep on missing year after year but will surely bring on some nice photo opportunities!



Do it!! I love Melbourne being the first race of the season and having tickets that get me into the pits on the Thursday. 2 years ago I got some great shots of the differing front wing elements the teams were testing. Here they also opened up the vip viewing deck on top of the pit complex for the day which enabled me to get shots into the cockpits of the cars as they wheeled them to scrutineering as well as some of Ferrari practicing their pitstops.

Some pics of new cars have been released. The Force India doesn't look too bad in the side on shot







However the front on shot of the Williams looks horrible with that narrow extension.






And the weirdest of the lot.... Lotus 






Please no sexual comments about the Lotus and Williams having a head on crash... ;D


----------



## TheJock (Jan 29, 2014)

I thought I would stick a couple of pic’s up from the Dubai 24 hours in January, what a weekend of fun! I learnt a lot, like it’s time to buy a 70D as the ISO on the 550D leaves a lot to be desired!! I arrived back just before dusk to catch the “glowing” brakes (and maybe catch a little exhaust flamage) but there had been an accident and there was a 60klm flag out , this stayed out until after dark so I had to turn the ISO right up to 6400 to capture the shots I wanted, however I got 1 good one that I’m happy with (pic 1). I hope you enjoy the pics. 
I had to get one of my orbs in there too


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jan 29, 2014)

Roo said:


> IMG_0001 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I've just been offered tickets for the 2014 F1 grand prix in Montreal. This thread sure is going to get a few new pics added next summer! This time I will really try to attend the open pit day. That is one occasion I keep on missing year after year but will surely bring on some nice photo opportunities!
> ...



That lotus appears to have a lot of rear wheel positive camber, this seems bizarre to me. May be its just a rendered model perspective thing though.


----------



## TheJock (Jan 30, 2014)

IMG_0001 said:


> That lotus appears to have a lot of rear wheel positive camber, this seems bizarre to me. May be its just a rendered model perspective thing though.


The camber is usually opposite to this, so I think it's just the overhead image giving off that impression. I’m sad to see that their not at Jerez this week, but I’m glad that their Ex-principal has seen the light and joined McLaren!!!!! We had the fastest car yesterday by 6 tenths, so I’m keeping my fingers crossed for a successful year this year, last year was the worst season we’ve had since 1980 so it can't get any worse....... :-\


----------



## Northstar (Jan 30, 2014)

TheJock said:


> I thought I would stick a couple of pic’s up from the Dubai 24 hours in January, what a weekend of fun! I learnt a lot, like it’s time to buy a 70D as the ISO on the 550D leaves a lot to be desired!! I arrived back just before dusk to catch the “glowing” brakes (and maybe catch a little exhaust flamage) but there had been an accident and there was a 60klm flag out , this stayed out until after dark so I had to turn the ISO right up to 6400 to capture the shots I wanted, however I got 1 good one that I’m happy with (pic 1). I hope you enjoy the pics.
> I had to get one of my orbs in there too



Jock...cool shots, but what am I looking at in the second photo?


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jan 30, 2014)

TheJock said:


> IMG_0001 said:
> 
> 
> > That lotus appears to have a lot of rear wheel positive camber, this seems bizarre to me. May be its just a rendered model perspective thing though.
> ...



I know it should be the other way around, but since the front wheels do not show weird camber, it seemed not to be a perspective thing... that's why it struck me.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
Being an engineer and fond of fixing vehicles it looks to me like the rear end not only has excessive positive camber, it also appears to have a huge amount of toe in! 

Cheers Graham.




IMG_0001 said:


> TheJock said:
> 
> 
> > IMG_0001 said:
> ...


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jan 31, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Being an engineer and fond of fixing vehicles it looks to me like the rear end not only has excessive positive camber, it also appears to have a huge amount of toe in!
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...



Yeah, you're right, but at least you should expect some toe-in at the rear.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 1, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Being an engineer and fond of fixing vehicles it looks to me like the rear end not only has excessive positive camber, it also appears to have a huge amount of toe in!



This is just a wild guess, but perhaps the positive camber is there to increase the contact patch of the tire as the the rear suspension compresses during acceleration? The new turbo motors, after all, do produce quite a bit more torque than the old V-8s.

On a side note, the 2014 Ferrari is unspeakably hideous. It's by far the ugliest car in the pits! I might have to reconsider my stance as a fan of the Scuderia. I am refraining from posting pics of it, as I don't want people vomiting on their keyboards


----------



## IMG_0001 (Feb 2, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...



F1 suspensions are super stiff to cope with the downforce. I doubt they'd deflectb so much under acceleration as to need this kind of camber. I recall reading that most of an F1 suspension deflection actually comes from tire flex.

As for ferrari, at least red does not attract attention does it???


----------



## TheJock (Feb 2, 2014)

Northstar said:


> TheJock said:
> 
> 
> > ....I had to get one of my orbs in there too
> ...


The image was taken in the middle of the track, the lights in the background are Dubai Marina, the middle shows the trail’s of headlights from the cars on the track, and the foreground is an unlit area of grass where I set up the tripod and spun an orb for a 30 second exposure, hope this all makes sense!


----------



## rs (Feb 2, 2014)

IMG_0001 said:


> TheJock said:
> 
> 
> > IMG_0001 said:
> ...


F1 cars have wider rims/tyres at the rear than the front, due to all the power going through them. Therefore, to get the same level of cornering force from each axle, the rear doesn't require the same quantity of negative camber. This also doubles up as a handy way of squaring off the tyre angles for putting the power down on the straights.






Therefore it is a perspective thing.


----------



## dhr90 (Feb 2, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...



Uglier than the Caterham?


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Folks.
Just a few of mine from Goodwood Revival.
Taken with Sony Cybershot, lucky to get any cars with the shutter lag that thing had! Well at least it was a good reason to go for a Canon SLR!




DSC00493 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Not what we went to see, I think this little lot worked out to a couple of millions worth of damage! Never let it be said they don't race properly.




DSC00494 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

No not caravan racing, just some of the more unique things you see at the Revival.

300D Cosina [email protected] 1/320s f8.0 ISO 200



IMG_4714 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

300D Cosina [email protected] 1/320s f9.0 ISO 200



IMG_4716 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Folks
Goodwood Festival of Speed 2008 Rally Circuit.

Lancia Stratos
40D [email protected] 1/500s f5.6 ISO 800



IMG_0631 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Escort MKI
40D [email protected] 1/1000s f6.3 ISO 500



IMG_0588 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Escort MKII
40D [email protected] 1/88s f6.3 ISO 400



IMG_0578 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Triumph 2.5PI MKII
This is what happens when you get engrossed in watching your favorite car with your eyes not the camera, you get a whole load of crap pictures!



IMG_0519 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Folks
Some racing from Goodwood Revival 2008

2 Corvettes with very different setups doing very similar lap times.
40D Cosina [email protected] 1/400s f11.0 ISO 400



IMG_1591 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Drifting a Ferrari round the track.
40D Cosina [email protected] 1/400s f11.0 ISO 400



IMG_1587 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

How far from the corner can torque keep one wheel airborne?
40D Cosina [email protected] 1/400s f8.0 ISO 400



IMG_1678 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

At one point the Safety Car had to come out! 
40D Cosina [email protected] 1/400s f11.0 ISO 400



IMG_1640 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Cheers Graham.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Feb 2, 2014)

rs said:


> IMG_0001 said:
> 
> 
> > TheJock said:
> ...



It could make sense that the front have high camber bu tlook straigth from perspective while the back look like they have positive camber while they don't... Had'nt tought it out like that. Thanks. Nice photo by the way.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice images Graham, that is either one soft chassis or a torque monster Corvette... 

Here are a few more of mines' from last year (2013) F1 support races in Montreal. There were a few lifted wheels there also.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Feb 2, 2014)

And just a few more from the same event, but inclusing F1s.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Feb 2, 2014)

dhr90 said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...



Ouch! My eyes hurt. I had not seen them until just now. They just made all other designs seem soooo much nicer!


----------



## rs (Feb 2, 2014)

IMG_0001 said:


> It could make sense that the front have high camber bu tlook straigth from perspective while the back look like they have positive camber while they don't... Had'nt tought it out like that. Thanks. Nice photo by the way.



Thanks, but it was just the result a Google image search for a Lotus F1 car : My only F1 photos were taken in KL back when I had a Panasonic FZ7. They didn't come out like that!


----------



## dhr90 (Feb 2, 2014)

Valvebounce, can you get right around the track as a spectator at the revival? I'd like to go but if viewing is limited I may be put off. I've been to the hill climb 2 years ago, but prefer circuit racing for excitement and viewing opportunities.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Dhr90
Yes you can get right round the track with the exception of a few short areas where the periphery track is separated by a hedge, the stands and the GRRC members enclosure.
in spite of that there are huge areas available for general viewing, also there is access to a great deal of the infield where the aviation concour d'elagance is held and also areas of the paddock are open too.
I have tried to attach a print of google earth showing roughly the area that is not veiwable aside from the stands and GRRC area.

Cheers Graham.




dhr90 said:


> Valvebounce, can you get right around the track as a spectator at the revival? I'd like to go but if viewing is limited I may be put off. I've been to the hill climb 2 years ago, but prefer circuit racing for excitement and viewing opportunities.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi IMG_001
Great shots, I think the Corvette may be running a softer setup, but I think it would still take quite a monster to hold a wheel up for that duration from the corner. It is a highly repeatable situation as I have it on numerous laps of that race and also different years too!
I don't know quite what it is but front wheel drive cars cocking a rear wheel don't seem quite as butch as rear drive lifting a front wheel, that is not to take anything from your pictures, great timing crisp (unlike most of mine), just a preference I have, kind of I've seen boy racered hot hatches do that round a roundabout locally but never a rear drive car! 

Cheers Graham.



IMG_0001 said:


> Nice images Graham, that is either one soft chassis or a torque monster Corvette...
> 
> Here are a few more of mines' from last year (2013) F1 support races in Montreal. There were a few lifted wheels there also.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Feb 2, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi IMG_001
> Great shots, I think the Corvette may be running a softer setup, but I think it would still take quite a monster to hold a wheel up for that duration from the corner. It is a highly repeatable situation as I have it on numerous laps of that race and also different years too!
> I don't know quite what it is but front wheel drive cars cocking a rear wheel don't seem quite as butch as rear drive lifting a front wheel, that is not to take anything from your pictures, great timing crisp (unlike most of mine), just a preference I have, kind of I've seen boy racered hot hatches do that round a roundabout locally but never a rear drive car!
> 
> ...


Of course, lifting a rear wheel is not as manly, but still hints that the driver is pushing a bit. If you like front wheel lifting on acceleration, you might like that video. It also has a nice soundtrack from an air cooled flat-6.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yJdRczyzMdM


----------



## ElmerFudd (Feb 2, 2014)

One of the most, if not the most spectacular motorsport - MotoGP. A few from Czech Rep. GP in August 2013.


----------



## ElmerFudd (Feb 2, 2014)

A few more...


----------



## dhr90 (Feb 2, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Dhr90
> Yes you can get right round the track with the exception of a few short areas where the periphery track is separated by a hedge, the stands and the GRRC members enclosure.
> in spite of that there are huge areas available for general viewing, also there is access to a great deal of the infield where the aviation concour d'elagance is held and also areas of the paddock are open too.
> I have tried to attach a print of google earth showing roughly the area that is not veiwable aside from the stands and GRRC area.
> ...



Brilliant! Thank you. Does tha include the inside of the circuit? I was last there as a teenager competing in a Motorsport in school competition. Still can't believe I got to drive that track when I was 14! 

I'm looking to go to a broader range of events than just BTCC this year so maybe this and some British GT or Le Mans if money allows.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi dhr90.
No unfortunately the majority of the inside of the track is off limits, a large part is an active airfield during the event providing many of the planes taking part in the displays, another area has the traditional harvesting going on with the steam powered thresher and a lot of the remaining area is paddocks and pits etc leaving a couple of small areas of the inside of the track for viewing the racing. There is however lots to see on the inside of the track, large areas of the paddocks being accessible and the aircraft concour d'elegance, the earls court motor show and much more.

Cheers Graham.



dhr90 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dhr90
> ...


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 3, 2014)

Great images everyone! Kudos all around.

The Goodwood Revival looks like a real hoot. They televised part of has year's race here in the states, and it happened to be a race that Adrian Newey was racing in. Turns out not only is a brilliant engineer, he's quite a skilled driver as well.


----------



## TheJock (Feb 24, 2014)

I hope you don’t mind, here’s a couple from the recent Motorsports Festival at the Dubai Autodrome, the first one’s drivers name rings a bell ???


----------



## TheJock (Feb 24, 2014)

...and some bikes from the same event 8)


----------



## TheJock (Feb 24, 2014)

Last one (promise!), the FG1000's


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 24, 2014)

TheJock said:


> I hope you don’t mind, here’s a couple from the recent Motorsports Festival at the Dubai Autodrome, the first one’s drivers name rings a bell ???



Got to love Porsches!!


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi Jock.
Please don't threaten not to post any more, isn't that what this thread is for? ;D



TheJock said:


> Last one (promise!), the FG1000's


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jock.
> Please don't threaten not to post any more, isn't that what this thread is for? ;D
> 
> 
> ...



+1 !!


----------



## TheJock (Mar 5, 2014)

I’m published!!!!!!!
I was asked to snap a Karting event on Monday night, I used the new 70D and the 18-55 STM kit lens (as I haven’t picked up the 24-105L yet), this was the second time I had the camera in my hand as I only bought it on Saturday night.
Although I’m delighted at seeing my name (spelled wrong, LOL) as a recognised photographer, I have major critique on the results, so here’s hoping I’ll have sharper images at the next event!!!

http://www.dubaiautodrome.com/tracktalk/2014/03/report-sws-rx7-and-junior-sprint-races/


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Jock.
Some nice shots, congrats on getting published, had a look on my iPad at a few pics, look sharp enough native screen size, I did pick what I thought might be the worst one from the thumbs and blew it up, looked acceptably sharp without going to the pixel level. I'm going to guess that it was a night event and using wide aperture and the shallow DOF hasn't helped, did you AFMA the lens, were you hand held at low shutter speed? I don't see any comments below the pics shouting about them being unsharp! 
Come to that I don't see a comment correcting your name either! ;D

Cheers Graham.



TheJock said:


> I’m published!!!!!!!
> I was asked to snap a Karting event on Monday night, I used the new 70D and the 18-55 STM kit lens (as I haven’t picked up the 24-105L yet), this was the second time I had the camera in my hand as I only bought it on Saturday night.
> Although I’m delighted at seeing my name (spelled wrong, LOL) as a recognised photographer, I have major critique on the results, so here’s hoping I’ll have sharper images at the next event!!!
> 
> http://www.dubaiautodrome.com/tracktalk/2014/03/report-sws-rx7-and-junior-sprint-races/


----------



## TheJock (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Graham, yeah there were a few blurred images :'(, I need to seriously brush up on my skills and have a look at this AFMA thingy, one nice thing is the ISO settings, I remember some were set at ISO 6400 and they turned out well, the slow shutter and wider aperture (deliberate blur) helped keep the “grain” at bay, but overall the 70D’s performance is outstanding (for me!), I just need to learn how to use it ( lol ) and get faster lenses and a better flash unit.


----------



## Northstar (Mar 5, 2014)

TheJock said:


> I’m published!!!!!!!
> I was asked to snap a Karting event on Monday night, I used the new 70D and the 18-55 STM kit lens (as I haven’t picked up the 24-105L yet), this was the second time I had the camera in my hand as I only bought it on Saturday night.
> Although I’m delighted at seeing my name (spelled wrong, LOL) as a recognised photographer, I have major critique on the results, so here’s hoping I’ll have sharper images at the next event!!!
> 
> http://www.dubaiautodrome.com/tracktalk/2014/03/report-sws-rx7-and-junior-sprint-races/



congrats...a nice feeling!


----------



## Roo (Mar 5, 2014)

TheJock said:


> I’m published!!!!!!!
> I was asked to snap a Karting event on Monday night, I used the new 70D and the 18-55 STM kit lens (as I haven’t picked up the 24-105L yet), this was the second time I had the camera in my hand as I only bought it on Saturday night.
> Although I’m delighted at seeing my name (spelled wrong, LOL) as a recognised photographer, I have major critique on the results, so here’s hoping I’ll have sharper images at the next event!!!
> 
> http://www.dubaiautodrome.com/tracktalk/2014/03/report-sws-rx7-and-junior-sprint-races/



Great work!!


----------



## dhr90 (Mar 6, 2014)

I went to a test day yesterday at Snetterton, a few Formula 4 cars, some Formula Renault and Fords too, a Caterham, Radical and late in the day a 911 British GT car went out too. Sadly there weren't more cars, so while I took 800 odd photos (Canon 7D machine gun mode), I'll probably only upload 8-10 or it gets a bit samey I think. Would have liked a bit more reach at times, all were shot on my 70-200 f2.8 IS II

Trackspeed Racing





Duratec Racing





Lanan Racing


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi dhr.
Nice, thanks

Cheers Graham.




dhr90 said:


> I went to a test day yesterday at Snetterton, a few Formula 4 cars, some Formula Renault and Fords too, a Caterham, Radical and late in the day a 911 British GT car went out too. Sadly there weren't more cars, so while I took 800 odd photos (Canon 7D machine gun mode), I'll probably only upload 8-10 or it gets a bit samey I think. Would have liked a bit more reach at times, all were shot on my 70-200 f2.8 IS II
> 
> Trackspeed Racing
> 
> ...


----------



## cornish (Mar 8, 2014)

Quite like the moto x events...


----------



## Boromir883 (Mar 9, 2014)

The Erzberg Rodeo. The World hardest Enduro Race.


----------



## Boromir883 (Mar 9, 2014)

Speedway


----------



## markphoto (Mar 9, 2014)

Love these panning shots! Especially the first one! Lens and shutter speed?




Boromir883 said:


> Speedway


http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=18814.0;attach=45949;image


----------



## Cormier (Mar 9, 2014)

I love the enduro and speedway shots, very nice!


----------



## tntwit (Mar 9, 2014)

And now for something completely different... 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi tntwit.
Wow forgot about that, tractor pulling, cool, I used to watch that on late night tv just for the bangs. Big engine big bang, bigger engine turbo or supercharged over fuelled much bigger bang! ;D Must be like riding a grenade wih the pin pulled and spoon gone, you know there's a bang coming it is just a case of when. :'(

Cheers Graham.



tntwit said:


> And now for something completely different... 8)


----------



## Roo (Mar 10, 2014)

markphoto said:


> Love these panning shots! Especially the first one! Lens and shutter speed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1. That is a stellar shot!


----------



## Boromir883 (Mar 10, 2014)

markphoto said:


> Love these panning shots! Especially the first one! Lens and shutter speed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roo (Mar 13, 2014)

First day of the Australian GP down and I can't wait for the F1s to hit the track tomorrow! Here are a few pics from the afternoon pit lane walk. 

Williams are marking the 20th anniversary of Senna's death with the logo on the side of the nose. 

It was interesting to note that Toro Rosso have 2 different shaped noses to try tomorrow as shown in the picture and it seems McLaren have Mobil as a more prominent sponsor.


----------



## Roo (Mar 13, 2014)

a few more...

There was a discussion in another thread about doing a pit walk in Canada I think - this is the reason to do it. As a paying spectator you won't get this close to the cars any other time


----------



## Roo (Mar 13, 2014)

My only issue is that this year they have put up some communication link on top of the catch fencing right in my favoured shooting line! grrrrrrr.


----------



## tntwit (Mar 13, 2014)

> ]
> a few more...
> 
> There was a discussion in another thread about doing a pit walk in Canada I think - this is the reason to do it. As a paying spectator you won't get this close to the cars any other time



Any issues with taking any of these pictures as far as the teams getting upset? There is a lot of technology in these cars that they might not want to share. I understand they are on display, but taking a picture is a permanent record. 

Our company might show technical drawings to a customer, but they don't take the drawings with them for a record.

Just curious. I'm guessing no issue, but I would probably be hesitant as that is just my nature with such things.


----------



## Roo (Mar 13, 2014)

tntwit said:


> > ]
> > a few more...
> >
> > There was a discussion in another thread about doing a pit walk in Canada I think - this is the reason to do it. As a paying spectator you won't get this close to the cars any other time
> ...



No issue at all with taking the photos. Red Bull, Mercedes and McLaren didn't have their front wings out so they may have something interesting come practice. The f1.com site (http://www.formula1.com/news/technical/2014/0/1153.html) site produces some great drawings of the minute changes some teams implement from race to race.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 14, 2014)

Roo said:


> tntwit said:
> 
> 
> > > ]
> ...



Are you just trying to make us jealous now? Impressive shots of very impressive subject matter you have there, well done!


----------



## traingineer (Mar 14, 2014)

Some of you guys are really lucky to visit the pit stops. :'(


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 14, 2014)

I just watched Will Buxton's documentary, "The Road to Ferrari". I really enjoyed it! Buxton is a great journalist and broadcaster! I could almost feel what he was feeling...and the trip from the eastern European city I most want to visit, Budapest (also Will's favorite city)...to Italy...and even walking the old track with the big banked turn at Monza...wow, I loved watching this! And he gets to drive a Ferrari for the first time,* the FF*...the whole trip!! Not only that, he lets some shop specialists drive it too (they'd never driven a Ferrari before either), while he and his producer ride in the back seat. Emotionally meaningful stuff!

Btw, I don't care for how the new F1 cars sound, at least on tv. I knew I wouldn't! The sound was via one of my DIY highend speaker projects that is not finished, admittedly, but the sound is not too far off what the end result will be. Uses Scanspeak Illuminator tweeters...


----------



## Roo (Mar 14, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Are you just trying to make us jealous now? Impressive shots of very impressive subject matter you have there, well done!



Thanks Carl. More photos coming in the next couple of days  After the first f1 practice session I realised that I no longer need ear plugs but now I need a hearing aid! The new cars are really quiet - the V8 supercars and Porsche Carrera Cup cars are louder! After the second practice session we were appreciating them a bit more with the turbo whistle and different sound but its still not the screaming v8! I'll have to check out that doco. 

Traingineer - I'm lucky that we buy the same grand stand seats every year and because we book early we get pit access. It is really a jostling match to get photos within a 30 minute time frame and of course everyone wants to hog the Ferrari and Red Bull pits.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice pictures Roo, you are lucky to attend the first race of the season.



Roo said:


> a few more...
> 
> There was a discussion in another thread about doing a pit walk in Canada I think - this is the reason to do it. As a paying spectator you won't get this close to the cars any other time



Yep, that is me, I'm looking forward for Montréal's GPF1, I have tickets for the stands at the Senna curves and these also provide access to some restricted areas where photos opportunities are not to bad. I've attended a few times but was never able to make it to the pit walk on Thursday. I intend to have this change this year. Your pictures only make it more appealing.

I also am trying to locate somewhere to rent a Tamron 150-600 in Canada for the GP weekend. I had Canon's 100-400 last year and will rent it again if I can't find the Tamron, but I'd be really curious of trying the 150-600.

Have a great race weekend and keep posting!


----------



## dhr90 (Mar 14, 2014)

RE The more prominent Mobil sponsor on Mclaren, that's a one off for Australia, it's to celebrate the 20th anniversary of their partnership. Mclaren still don't have a title sponsor so potentially the side pods will be blank at the second race. 

Liking some of the photos here. Glad I heard a V8 before they were retired. Wish I had the opportunity to go to an F1 race this year, but the prices for the British GP are just outrageous. Cheaper to go to Belgium, or the 24 hours of Le Mans, Le Mans wins every time in that dilemma I think!


----------



## Roo (Mar 15, 2014)

dhr90 said:


> RE The more prominent Mobil sponsor on Mclaren, that's a one off for Australia, it's to celebrate the 20th anniversary of their partnership. Mclaren still don't have a title sponsor so potentially the side pods will be blank at the second race.
> 
> Liking some of the photos here. Glad I heard a V8 before they were retired. Wish I had the opportunity to go to an F1 race this year, but the prices for the British GP are just outrageous. Cheaper to go to Belgium, or the 24 hours of Le Mans, Le Mans wins every time in that dilemma I think!



Thanks for the update on Mobil. I wasn't aware of that until they rolled out for the first practice session on Friday morning here but that livery does look really good.

After all the carry on about the (lack of) sound (and I was one of those missing the screaming v8), it was all forgotten in one epic qualifying session. 

I would love to go to Spa for a GP and especially to tour the original track  Le Mans also has its charm and with Porsche back it becomes more compelling. I still love Steve McQueen's movie - When you’re racing, it... it’s life. Anything that happens before or after... is just waiting.


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 15, 2014)

Roo said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > RE The more prominent Mobil sponsor on Mclaren, that's a one off for Australia, it's to celebrate the 20th anniversary of their partnership. Mclaren still don't have a title sponsor so potentially the side pods will be blank at the second race.
> ...



Great shots, Roo! It was great to see the home crowd supporting Ricciardo during qualifying. What an effort by Red Bull after a disastrous winter. The Williams/Martini livery looks fantastic, too.

I lament the loss of the naturally aspirated era. It's not that I don't like the sound of the new turbo motors. It's just that they're so quiet. I feel as if the much of the emotion has been stripped from F1. I won't pass final judgement until I've had a chance to hear the new cars in person in Austin, but nevertheless the action is qualifying was epic to say the least.


----------



## TheJock (Mar 15, 2014)

Brilliant shots Roo, I enjoyed seeing them. The new cars are really quiet aren't they! still can't wait for Abu Dhabi (AD), I've decided not to work at it this year, so I'll be a spectator with my wife, going to do the whole 4 days, pit walk on the Thursday with a drivers signing session, this season promises to be too exciting with the double points in AD to miss it. Have a look for a guy that looks like Elvis, he turns up at all crashes in Melbourne, that's Alastair, top bloke who gave us some training in AD for the V8 supercars.
If you fancy marshalling then contact CAMS in OZ, plus you WILL get some incredible opportunities for photos.


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 16, 2014)

What a race! A Mercedes, a rookie, and a Red Bull (driven by the team's #2 driver no less) on podium, great stuff. I might have a new favorite driver in Ricciardo. I love this guy's enthusiasm. I can't wait to see how the action intensifies once the schedule moves on to tracks with more over-taking opportunities. 

We'll have to see if Red Bull's disqualification stands:

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/formula1/26601418


Sounds like BS to me, and if the FIA has any decency they'll sustain Red Bull's appeal. 

On a side note, the Mercedes power units are looking stout. I wonder if Ron Dennis is reconsidering the team's projected switch to Honda power next season. Honda's last foray as an engine supplier in F1 wasn't exactly a raging success.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi folks.
If you guys want pit access to an event where the cars not only sound like cars they look like cars, I got one thing to say, Goodwood Revival. Pit access is ticket dependant, as in better tickets get more if I remember right..

Cheers Graham



CarlTN said:


> I just watched Will Buxton's documentary, "The Road to Ferrari". I really enjoyed it! Buxton is a great journalist and broadcaster! I could almost feel what he was feeling...and the trip from the eastern European city I most want to visit, Budapest (also Will's favorite city)...to Italy...and even walking the old track with the big banked turn at Monza...wow, I loved watching this! And he gets to drive a Ferrari for the first time,* the FF*...the whole trip!! Not only that, he lets some shop specialists drive it too (they'd never driven a Ferrari before either), while he and his producer ride in the back seat. Emotionally meaningful stuff!
> 
> Btw, I don't care for how the new F1 cars sound, at least on tv. I knew I wouldn't! The sound was via one of my DIY highend speaker projects that is not finished, admittedly, but the sound is not too far off what the end result will be. Uses Scanspeak Illuminator tweeters...


----------



## TheJock (Mar 17, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> On a side note, the Mercedes power units are looking stout. I wonder if Ron Dennis is reconsidering the team's projected switch to Honda power next season. Honda's last foray as an engine supplier in F1 wasn't exactly a raging success.


19 seasons with only 1 championship win with Merc engines isn’t a good statistic for a team like McLaren Graham, they do look strong at the moment but it's only race 1 of the season...........ohh yeah, and McLaren are winning the constructors championship at the moment ;D


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 17, 2014)

TheJock said:


> 19 seasons with only 1 championship win with Merc engines isn’t a good statistic for a team like McLaren Graham, they do look strong at the moment but it's only race 1 of the season...........ohh yeah, and McLaren are winning the constructors championship at the moment ;D



I understand the whole nostalgia element, but I think having drivers like Senna and Prost during the Honda-powered McLaren era may have had something to do with why Honda engines seemed so dominant  As it stands, Honda will be a year behind the curve when they re-enter F1 in 2015. With such dramatic rule changes since the last time Honda was in F1, I wouldn't want to be their guinea pigs! Nevertheless, I'd very much like to see McLaren and Ferrari start winning races again. I don't know about Ferrari, but McLaren doesn't seem that far off.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 19, 2014)

Roo said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > RE The more prominent Mobil sponsor on Mclaren, that's a one off for Australia, it's to celebrate the 20th anniversary of their partnership. Mclaren still don't have a title sponsor so potentially the side pods will be blank at the second race.
> ...



+1, and you gotta love that Martini livery !


----------



## Roo (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks all for the kind comments. The weekend was great as always with lots of on and off track entertainment. I only took the 70-200 for the Saturday and Sunday but I was still happy with some of the shots I got. It was the first time I really got out to shoot with it and I can now see why it is such a well regarded lens  From my seat using the 150-600 would annoy too many people in the crowded stand lol

Regardless of the sound the new regs produce a car that moves around a lot more and provide a lot more sideways action. The extra torque combined with the reduction of aero means the drivers walk a very fine line keeping it on the black stuff.

Thanks for the marshalling suggestion TheJock. I did pick up a brochure from CAMS a couple of years ago and looked at the opportunities it provided such as being eligible to work at the Singapore GP etc. However, I thought that if my primary reason for becoming a marshal was the photo opportunities then I'm not doing it for the right reasons.


----------



## Roo (Mar 19, 2014)

Just a few shots to show there is more happening on and off the track than just the F1 and V8s  On track action included Historics demonstration laps (1926 Talbot to a 1971 Alfa GTAM), Mazda 3 Celebrity races, Carrera Cup, C63 vs V8 supercar vs F1 (great to hear the screaming v8) and targa rally cars. Off track included Tony Hawk and his Vert Jam (my mate showed his age asking who is Tony Hawk and who is Vert Jam?), various bmx/motorcycle stunts and a lot of cars on display.

The woman in the pic is the gorgeous Lydia Lassila, winner of gold and bronze medals in aerials skiing at the last 2 winter Olympics. She was in the celebrity race but that is not her very secondhand 'All New' Madza 3! I do need to figure out out to fix up the bottom part of her photo in LR5. Taking that shot also made me realise I need to afma my new lens!


----------



## IMG_0001 (Mar 19, 2014)

Great images Roo, I particularly like the one where the tire carcass lies to the outside while the Force India' torn sidewalls are thrown around and the Sauber broken nose is clearly visible.

It is also great to see you had a nice weekend.

On a side note, did you try some slower shutter speeds during the weekend? I find many of your images are quite well framed (and timed) but could convey more sense of speed and movements. Using slower shutter speeds helps there by having the wheels and tire threads/lettering blurred. I think you could also give a go at panning shots. Considering how your images look, I'm sure you'd get good results.

Regards


----------



## Roo (Mar 27, 2014)

IMG_0001 said:


> Great images Roo, I particularly like the one where the tire carcass lies to the outside while the Force India' torn sidewalls are thrown around and the Sauber broken nose is clearly visible.
> 
> It is also great to see you had a nice weekend.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I agree about the panning but I didn't play around too long on it as even @f8 and iso 160 I was still getting a shutter speed of 1/640 which is nowhere near slow enough. I already have a new plan for the Friday next year. High on the mound at turn 9 will allow me to shoot over the fence in one session and then I'll go back to turn 14 for the slightly faster sweeper. In the meantime - plenty of panning practice!


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 27, 2014)

Roo said:


> IMG_0001 said:
> 
> 
> > Great images Roo, I particularly like the one where the tire carcass lies to the outside while the Force India' torn sidewalls are thrown around and the Sauber broken nose is clearly visible.
> ...



Panning shots are only one aspect of car racing photos, it seems to me. If you were at a slow shutter speed then many of your shots above would have been blurred.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Mar 29, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > IMG_0001 said:
> ...



There was really now offense meant. I totally agree, some of Roo's shots are terrific as is. He captured some of the trackside action, some great head-on shots which are quite well framed and timed (although they can be taken at slower speeds, I'm not all that found of that look) and generally, the quality is good. I thought that was about clear in my original post. It is just that I also saw a few images that would have been good candidates for slower shutter speeds and was convinced Roo could have nailed them.

His explanation about there being to much light totally satisfies me. Although I personally don't mind shooting at F16, I understand that some people can't stand the risk of diffraction. I'm eager to see more of his and others work on that thread as well as on any other subject. I know I'll post some more of mine in June after the Canadian GP.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Mar 29, 2014)

Roo said:


> IMG_0001 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



By the way Roo, I think you tried the Tamron 150-600 at the GP. How did you like it for F1? I'd like to find one for rental for Montreal's GP, otherwise I'll probably rent a 100-400 as I did last year.


----------



## Roo (Mar 30, 2014)

IMG_0001 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > IMG_0001 said:
> ...



The Tammy was fine but I only used it on the Thursday and Friday. On the weekend there are far more people and it just becomes too big to use from my seat. The 100-400 would be a bit better for that. The focus limiter on it is a good thing but a couple of times it did go hunting but I didn't miss anything because of it. It tracked well when it was locked on to a subject but there were times when 600 was too much lens. At turn 14 I could get a really nice head on shot as they turned into the corner and then track them to get the side on shot but at 600 it there was a lot more car than frame lol (see the Ricciardo shot). I found myself getting down to 300 for the side on shots but from my seat 600 was perfect.


----------



## TheJock (Mar 31, 2014)

I've noticed that there are quite a few of my panning images where I would say the centre is in focus but the main subject in total should be in focus, in this image the driver and number plate are sharp enough for the time of night on an outdoor track, but the rest of the kart is blurry. 
The settings were ISO 6400 (70D is awesome!), 1/80th, f5.6 with the 18-55mmSTM, the metering was on spot, AWB and Al Servo. Would evaluative be a better option to keep the whole vehicle sharp, or is there something else I'm missing?? I'm thinking that if I used a faster lens (f2.8) then the image would have even more blur at the centre (but I could have turned the ISO down), right??
Thanks in advance for any tips


----------



## LightandMotion (Apr 1, 2014)

I actually find when the whole vehicle / cart is not in focus appealing. When panning it's only in one direction. However, the vehicle / cart is moving in different planes, particularly around corners when there is lateral movement as well as forward movement. It adds to the dynamism of the image. 

I talk about it here in the last 3 images:

http://www.lightandmotionphotography.com/section467038_165834.html


----------



## TheJock (Apr 1, 2014)

LightandMotion said:


> I actually find when the whole vehicle / cart is not in focus appealing.....It adds to the dynamism of the image.
> 
> I talk about it here in the last 3 images:
> 
> http://www.lightandmotionphotography.com/section467038_165834.html


Thanks for the reply, and I agree with you for most cases, but in this example (the kart) there is not a lot of vehicle length front to back, however a Formula 1 car in comparison is really long front to back, so I ideally want to perfect my skill in getting as much of the vehicle in focus as possible, love your site by the way, lots of inspiration there


----------



## IMG_0001 (Apr 1, 2014)

TheJock said:


> I've noticed that there are quite a few of my panning images where I would say the centre is in focus but the main subject in total should be in focus, in this image the driver and number plate are sharp enough for the time of night on an outdoor track, but the rest of the kart is blurry.
> The settings were ISO 6400 (70D is awesome!), 1/80th, f5.6 with the 18-55mmSTM, the metering was on spot, AWB and Al Servo. Would evaluative be a better option to keep the whole vehicle sharp, or is there something else I'm missing?? I'm thinking that if I used a faster lens (f2.8) then the image would have even more blur at the centre (but I could have turned the ISO down), right??
> Thanks in advance for any tips



I think it is just that the kart is yawing around the driver. The farther apart from the yaw axis, the faster the movement, so the extremities of the car are blurred. I don't see anything other than a faster shutter speed or a flash shot to prevent this. Moreover, the car is pretty close to the curb, so there might have been some track roughness that shook the bodywork but that was 'damped' for the driver and steering column. 

I think that smaller apertures might just add a layer of too shallow DoF over the movement blur so it would not help in anything except allow a lower iso for the same shutter speed and exposure.


----------



## mycanonphotos (Apr 1, 2014)

Panned at 1/160 with the 5D3 and the 100-400
















More at my site: http://jasonsphotography.net/f512183673


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 2, 2014)

A question!

Is this limited to teresterial or can it include airplane races? The Red Bull Air Race World Championship is coming to Texas and I could use some tips.

Thanks.

sek


----------



## gazzo (Apr 2, 2014)

Hallo,

Keep Smiling!




About 9.000 HP !




Sorry - no winner!


----------



## IMG_0001 (Apr 2, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> A question!
> 
> Is this limited to teresterial or can it include airplane races? The Red Bull Air Race World Championship is coming to Texas and I could use some tips.
> 
> ...



All motorsports are ok for me.

As for tips, I am no specialist in plane photography, (some are found on that other topic http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18673.0) but what I know is that :

- If shooting against a bright sky, you should use either spot metering on the plane or exposure compensation (+2/3 to +1 1/2 should do the trick I think) to tell the metering not to be fooled by the sky's brightness.

- If there is landscape and/or other structures showing, using slow shutter speeds and panning (yes again, I know) can help convey a feeling of speed.

- Don't use very fast shutter speeds as these freeze the propeller motion and make the planes look a bit distressed... I think the low hundredths should be fine but try it out to check.

- Red Bull Air Race = try do take some general ambiance pictures and images of sideshows.

- Post your images for our delight.

Regards


----------



## IMG_0001 (Apr 2, 2014)

Roo said:


> IMG_0001 said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



Thanks Roo, I found I wanted a bit more reach than the 100-400 for photographing the grid from my seat and to shoot from the bridge to the casino straight, so I think I can deal with more mm in the long end, that is if I can find a rental Tamron.

As for shooting from the stands, I do have a good seat, but as you said, shooting with a big lens really can get on the nerves of the other attendees. I've had some problems with that already so I sometimes stay in a small enclosure that is restricted to ticket owners but where there are mostly photographers who are more forgiving. Actually, the bigger the lens, the more room you get!


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 3, 2014)

gazzo said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Keep Smiling!
> 
> ...



Looks bigger than Top Fuel engines!


----------



## gazzo (Apr 3, 2014)

Hallo,

originally, the engine of "Dragon Fire" was a Diesel.
It´s a M503A Zvezda with 42 cylinders, used in russian torpedoboats. After five years, it was useable for tractor pulling. Now with 147 liters, 126 spark plugs, 160 meter of ignition wire, methanol.
I had the chance to take picture of the event. Barefoot on track...
The vibrations and the infernalic sound of thousands of horses was shocking. I nearly forgot to take pictures!
http://www.marine-s.de/124001.html
https://plus.google.com/photos/108556723239090830412/albums/5018168963610081217?banner=pwa

It´s better, to feel it:
DragonFire
Hassmoor 2010 Dragon Fire


gazzo


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 14, 2014)

REX78329h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



REX78144h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



REX78167h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 14, 2014)

I bet no-one gets stuck behind that bus! ;D


----------



## Lloyd (Apr 16, 2014)

Here are a few photos from the 2014 MotoGP races in Austin at the Circuit of the Americas. The rest can be found at http://www.pbase.com/lebthree/2014_motogp_austin Some of the photos are easier on the eyes than others.


----------



## IMG_0001 (May 16, 2014)

I initially posted those images on a thread I started about a lens for rent for Montreal's GPF1 (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20920.0), but I think they actually belong here.

It also allows me to tell everyone again how happy I am to be heading to the circuit in a few weeks... and how disappointed I am that I can't find a Tamron 150-600 for rent in Canada.


----------



## dhr90 (May 17, 2014)

Has anyone tried an UWA in motorsports? Thinking of giving it a go tomorrow at Brands Hatch, although the 70-200 will be the main lens I use. Hoping it doesn't cloud over like it has today.


----------



## IMG_0001 (May 17, 2014)

dhr90 said:


> Has anyone tried an UWA in motorsports? Thinking of giving it a go tomorrow at Brands Hatch, although the 70-200 will be the main lens I use. Hoping it doesn't cloud over like it has today.



I've used a sigma 8-16 for ambiance shots (1 or 2 are posted i.n the F1 thread), but not for thr race itself. I've never had access to areas close enough to the cars for an UWA to offer an intersting perspective.

There were a few wide angle racing photos on that thread. 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=10845.0

It offers an interestingly different view on the race cars.


----------



## dhr90 (May 17, 2014)

IMG_0001 said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried an UWA in motorsports? Thinking of giving it a go tomorrow at Brands Hatch, although the 70-200 will be the main lens I use. Hoping it doesn't cloud over like it has today.
> ...



Thanks. Most of those shots are from the pitlane/garage, I was thinking more something like this: https://flic.kr/p/8hijTB I will be shooting as a member of the public from the sidelines, hoping to get something a bit different to the previous times I have been there, and if its different to other press photographers shots then all the better (assuming it is actually a good photo )

Wishing I had something a bit faster, and with sharper corners than my Tokina 12-24 f4 II


----------



## IMG_0001 (May 18, 2014)

dhr90 said:


> IMG_0001 said:
> 
> 
> > dhr90 said:
> ...



There probably are possibilities, but I feel like its hard to convey a sense of speed or rivalry in such images. The fisheye gives a bit of dynamism, but to me its not enough to really catch and sustain my attention. A problem is that wide angle lenses exaggerate the perspectiveand make cars look farther apart.


----------



## dhr90 (May 19, 2014)

Here is a couple from Blancpain GT Sprint Series yesterday at Brands Hatch. I've put about 15-20 more onto my Flickr, I won't post them all here though.

I did try my UWA lens out. Not sure it really worked out though, doubt I will try to work on the shots I did take with it from what I've seen so far.

1.


Untitled by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr

2.


Untitled by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr

3. 


Untitled by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr


----------



## IMG_0001 (May 20, 2014)

dhr90 said:


> Here is a couple from Blancpain GT Sprint Series yesterday at Brands Hatch. I've put about 15-20 more onto my Flickr, I won't post them all here though.
> 
> I did try my UWA lens out. Not sure it really worked out though, doubt I will try to work on the shots I did take with it from what I've seen so far.
> 
> ...



Nice images. And no, it ain't easy to make a good wide angle race photo...


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 15, 2014)

On a slightly different note, this from a local motocross exhibition today; 5D2, 70-200 f/2.8L IS II. I spent a bunch of time waiting for the batteries for my lights to charge (my fault) and to my redemption/irritation the sun was in exactly the right spot. This got the lens profile and a very little love in LR5.

Jim


----------



## Northstar (Jun 15, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> On a slightly different note, this from a local motocross exhibition today; 5D2, 70-200 f/2.8L IS II. I spent a bunch of time waiting for the batteries for my lights to charge (my fault) and to my redemption/irritation the sun was in exactly the right spot. This got the lens profile and a very little love in LR5.
> 
> Jim



Nice timing Jim...great shot! 

North


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 15, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > On a slightly different note, this from a local motocross exhibition today; 5D2, 70-200 f/2.8L IS II. I spent a bunch of time waiting for the batteries for my lights to charge (my fault) and to my redemption/irritation the sun was in exactly the right spot. This got the lens profile and a very little love in LR5.
> ...



Thank you! All this fuss thinking about where to put lights, and the sun was exactly where I wanted it to be!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 18, 2014)

Reno Air Races
*Click on the image for a larger size*



Gold Race ready to taxi Reno 2013 5954 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Three Mustang Sunset Reno 2013 4310 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Sanders SeaFury pylons tight Reno 2013 Sat 3421 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Pylon &amp; plane Reno 2013 Fri 2480 crop © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



T-6 Race Pylons Reno 2013 3752 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Keith. 
Lovely series of shots. 
I like the first one, I think it was Jeremy Clarkson who said the "warbird racers are like riding a grenade with the pin pulled, it is likely to blow up you just don't know when!"

And the third one, this is a fabulous shot, not a common plane? 

Cheers Graham.



KeithBreazeal said:


> Reno Air Races
> *Click on the image for a larger size*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 6, 2014)

Took this shot at a test day at Snetterton two weeks ago. Cranked up the Clarity in lightroom as it made the car pop out a bit more I felt. The sounds so much nicer without those silencers on the back 



Snetterton test day 23/7/14 by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr


----------



## V8Beast (Aug 23, 2014)

Someone please go to Spa this weekend so I can drool over pics of F1 cars running flat-out through Eau Rouge ;D


----------



## Roo (Aug 23, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> Someone please go to Spa this weekend so I can drool over pics of F1 cars running flat-out through Eau Rouge ;D



+1!!


----------



## V8Beast (Aug 23, 2014)

What do you think about this Ricciardo fella? The way he's been sticking it to to Vettel, he just might be my new favorite driver. As an American F1 fan, I found his reason for picking #3 to be quite endearing as well. It's not like there's an American to root for, because Rossi doesn't really count ;D


----------



## TheJock (Aug 24, 2014)

I think he’s done a fantastic job, and talk about value for money!!!!! $547,000 is what he cost Red Bull for the season, compared to Vettels $22 million I think he’s the steal of the century!
However, the idea that Mr Vettel will be sporting McLaren colours next year with that new Honda power unit has my knees knocking in anticipation!!!


----------



## Roo (Aug 24, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> What do you think about this Ricciardo fella? The way he's been sticking it to to Vettel, he just might be my new favorite driver. As an American F1 fan, I found his reason for picking #3 to be quite endearing as well. It's not like there's an American to root for, because Rossi doesn't really count ;D



When he first got into F1 I thought he could be good because an average driver won't get through the Red Bull development program. His young driver test in Abu Dhabi kinda proved that. However I was expecting better results from him at Toro Rosso and he only just seemed to be holding his own against JEV. This year has been a bit of a revelation and , regardless of low expectations, he has been the performer of the year and is definitely giving RB value for money.
http://www.news.com.au/sport/motorsport/sebastian-vettels-f1-salary-29-times-more-than-daniel-ricciardo-report/story-fnec578q-1227023032812

. 

Funnily enough, a friend here, whose son raced against Courtney, Whincup and Winterbottom, thought Ricciardo was just a glorified pay driver when he started but has now changed his tune.


----------



## V8Beast (Aug 24, 2014)

What a race for Ricciardo and Red Bull today. I honestly didn't pay much attention to Ricciardo before this season, but his poise, confidence, and determination have been phenomenal. Most shocking is how badly he's out-performed his four-time World Champ teammate. His battle with Alonso at Hockenheim was epic to say the least! I'm really impressed by the way he carries himself on and off the track. 

The prospect of Vettel driving for McLaren is intriguing, especially now that Newey will be stepping down at Red Bull. Honda has a LOT invested in returning to F1, and they're definitely going to demand a driver lineup better than the current Magnusen/Button tandem.


----------



## jimijay (Aug 27, 2014)

My favorite motorsport event is Formula One


----------



## TheJock (Aug 31, 2014)

jimijay said:


> My favorite motorsport event is Formula One



WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, Ralph Schumacher takes off!!!!!
It looks so dramatic, great photo jimijay


----------



## Northstar (Sep 16, 2014)

jimijay said:


> My favorite motorsport event is Formula One



Wow, quite an interesting photo! Hope he was ok?


----------



## Roo (Sep 17, 2014)

Northstar said:


> jimijay said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite motorsport event is Formula One
> ...



Ralf Schumacher was fine after that spectacular crash in Melbourne. Martin Brundle's accident in 1996 stood out for a number of reasons. It was the first Australian Grand Prix in held Melbourne for World Championship points but it was also the first test of the new safety measures introduced after Senna's crash. There was nothing left of the car but Brundle walked (ran) away bruise free and was able to restart in the spare car.






If you haven't seen it look for a documentary from 2013 called 1. It covers the 60s through to the 80s when F1 had some of it's most charismatic drivers but the sport was at it deadliest.


----------



## nonac (Oct 1, 2014)

NHRA, St Louis, MO, Sept 26, 2014. 8000 hp, fire and heat!


----------



## munkiboy (Oct 7, 2014)

Petit Le Mans @ road atlanta


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2014)

jimijay said:


> My favorite motorsport event is Formula One



WOW. Great shot.


----------



## V8Beast (Oct 8, 2014)

Let's talk more F1. With the unofficial signing of Vettel, the Scuderia continues to disappoint me! WTF? Alonso has two years left on his contract, and is the best driver not named Hamilton. Vettel, on the other hand, has been outperformed by his far less experienced teammate all season.

I understand the move from Vettel's perspective. He's still only 27, he's already won four championships, the Renault engine package is $hit, Newey is taking a less active role in future car development, his younger teammate is making him look bad, and the allure of driving for Ferrari is undeniable. 

From Ferrari's perspective, I do not see the appeal of dumping Alonso in favor of Vettel. All Vettel has on Alonso is youth at the expense of far less talent. The Ferrari chassis/engine package is absolute $hit. Kimi can barely make it into Q3 qualifying with the car, and he's by no means a slow driver! 

The real winner in all this is McLaren. Fernando better hope McLaren gets its act together, or he could be the most talented driver to only win two championships in his career.


----------



## Roo (Oct 8, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> Let's talk more F1. With the unofficial signing of Vettel, the Scuderia continues to disappoint me! WTF? Alonso has two years left on his contract, and is the best driver not named Hamilton. Vettel, on the other hand, has been outperformed by his far less experienced teammate all season.
> 
> I understand the move from Vettel's perspective. He's still only 27, he's already won four championships, the Renault engine package is $hit, Newey is taking a less active role in future car development, his younger teammate is making him look bad, and the allure of driving for Ferrari is undeniable.
> 
> ...



I think you've nailed about 90% of it. If reports are correct then Alonso hasn't signed with McLaren but directly with Honda. Ron Dennis confirmed on the weekend that no drivers had yet been signed by McLaren for next year. That creates a very interesting scenario going forward. Does the Honda contract with McLaren allow them to land their own driver within the team? If it doesn't then does Ron want Alonso driving for him next year? There was some talk at the weekend of Alonso taking a 'sabbatical' next year. Honda has an exclusive contract to supply engines to McLaren next year and logic would say that Alonso will drive there but if things go pear shaped they could take their engines and driver where they like in 2016.


----------



## V8Beast (Oct 8, 2014)

It would be truly dumbfounding if Alonso, arguably the best driver in the field, is forced to take a year sabbatical due to the McLaren/Honda political mess. Only in F1 ;D!

Of course, if that happened Alonso would only have himself to blame since he cost McLaren $100 million. I know Ron Dennis has a big ego, but I don't think anyone could blame him for holding a grudge. 

As for the Scuderia, I sometimes wonder why I'm still a Ferrari fan. Since 2006 they have:

1) Ousted Schumacher for Raikkonen
2) Ousted Raikkonen for Alonso 
3) Brought Raikkonen back after buying out his contract for him to leave the first time
4) Ousted Alonso for Vettel 
5) Fired its Technical Director
6) Fired its President
7) Brought back Rory Byrne

That's a lot of big-name drivers going in and out the door with only one championship to show for it. I propose bringing Ross Brawn back to Maranello ;D


----------



## TheJock (Oct 9, 2014)

Interesting views guys, Hamilton has just been announced as new driver for 2015 and will partner Magnussen, and Alonso may take the vacant seat at Mercedes, well that’s how it stands as of this morning!
For me it’s win win as I have always thought highly of Hamilton, so seeing him back with us again next year will improve my mood whilst watching the races!! It’s high time McLaren were back up where they belong so lets hope Honda power brings back the glory days!!!
On a more sombre note, Jules Bianchi has the type of brain damage; which statistically speaking only 10% of victims make a recovery from, my heart nearly stopped when I watched the video as I imagined myself in that JCB seat as that’s my job in Abu Dhabi, the poor guy never stood a chance with that impact!! 
From all the reports I read he lost control, countersteered then hit the kerb sideways, this made him airborne so he missed the slowing effects of part of the gravel trap, hence the force of the impact, which estimated at 50G :-[ We can only hope and pray he makes a recovery like Schumacher.


----------



## V8Beast (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes, our thoughts and prayers go out to Bianchi and his family. They didn't show the impact on TV here in the states, and I'm glad they didn't. I'm sure it was horrific, and I have no interest in seeing it. Let's hope he can make some type of recovery!


----------



## V8Beast (Oct 9, 2014)

Lewis is back! I somehow missed the breaking news until now. 

Initial reports indicate that Honda is putting together a power unit that could very well be the class of the field. That said, McLaren already has the Mercedes power unit, which is currently the class of the field, yet is still struggling mightily. Hopefully the team can get the rest of the chassis sorted out. 

I'm still shocked at the logic - or lack thereof - behind Ferrari showing Alonso the door in favor of Vettel. Now that there's a vacant seat at Mercedes, I can't imagine him signing with any other team, unless he did indeed sign a contract with Honda directly. If McLaren returns to form, Hamilton and Alonso battling it out once again is going to be epic!


----------



## Roo (Oct 9, 2014)

I missed that breaking news about Hamilton too as it hasn't been reported through my usual sources. Autosport and ESPN haven't run with the story. McLaren have since denied the report through the pitpass site. ESPN are now running with a story, by Maurice Hamilton, speculating that Alonso and Vettel may be teamed together at McLaren. 

The Bianchi incident was certainly shocking and I hope for the best for him. I have to admit to being frustrated with all so called experts with great vision...in hindsight. They are hardly helpful.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi Jock. 
I too saw the accident, quite horrific, definitely all the best for a speedy recovery to Jules. My sympathies to the recovery driver, he must feel terrible just for being there. 
I would like to ask a question, I was confused when watching the clip to see the marshall directly above the crash site waving green with the tractor still in situe. 
I know he was technically after the crash, so my question is after you see yellow you slow, no overtaking, then you see green, race is on do you accelerate when you see green in front or do you wait until you pass the green flag before resuming? 
This is in no way trying to point fingers at anyone, I have just never had a racing licence or attended a driver briefing! 

Cheers,Graham. 



TheJock said:


> Interesting views guys, Hamilton has just been announced as new driver for 2015 and will partner Magnussen, and Alonso may take the vacant seat at Mercedes, well that’s how it stands as of this morning!
> For me it’s win win as I have always thought highly of Hamilton, so seeing him back with us again next year will improve my mood whilst watching the races!! It’s high time McLaren were back up where they belong so lets hope Honda power brings back the glory days!!!
> On a more sombre note, Jules Bianchi has the type of brain damage; which statistically speaking only 10% of victims make a recovery from, my heart nearly stopped when I watched the video as I imagined myself in that JCB seat as that’s my job in Abu Dhabi, the poor guy never stood a chance with that impact!!
> From all the reports I read he lost control, countersteered then hit the kerb sideways, this made him airborne so he missed the slowing effects of part of the gravel trap, hence the force of the impact, which estimated at 50G :-[ We can only hope and pray he makes a recovery like Schumacher.


----------



## TheJock (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi Graham,

I immediately after watching the video asked the same question, having never been a flag marshal or receiving any training on sectors made me ignorant to the situation.
I hope this link helps explain it for everyone! http://www.motorsport.com/f1/news/yes-a-green-flag-was-waving-but-know-the-whole-story/?v=2&s=1&r=8281 
End of the day, there’s always wagging fingers when the proverbial hits the fan!! :-\


----------



## infared (Oct 9, 2014)

Incredible shots fellas!
I like my motorsport events to be of the retro-grunge variety...(at the beach..when possible! )
Second shot was my Olympus...sorry! LOL!


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Oct 9, 2014)

My current favorite motorsport event takes place on the streets of Paris twice a year. It's called la traversee de Paris. Here are a few from this year's winter event. https://www.flickr.com/photos/christophersoddsandsods/sets/72157639684104636/



la traversee de Paris ~ hivernale ~ 2014 by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr



la traversee de Paris ~ hivernale ~ 2014 by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr



la traversee de Paris ~ hivernale ~ 2014 by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr



la traversee de Paris ~ hivernale ~ 2014 by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr

If you prefer sharp/static images, take a look in the album I linked to at the top of the page. And if you want to see more, look at my album list on Flicr and you'll find at least four albums from the event.


----------



## Helios68 (Oct 9, 2014)

Rallye de France Alsace 2014.
We have been really lucky with the weather conditions 






https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15459409252/


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Jock. 
Thank you, that basically confirmed what I suspected, that racing resumes after (or precisely as) you pass the green flag. I have always thought it was a matter of physics and never understood the blazé attitude towards crash sites, if one car spun out and ended up there, why, when these guys are all doing almost exactly the same thing wouldn't another car follow almost the same trajectory, close enough to put them at great risk?
I should like to clarify I had no intention of wagging fingers, I was merely curious, and within the letter of the rule book the marshal was correct, rule book correct, not my call!

Cheers, Graham. 



TheJock said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> I immediately after watching the video asked the same question, having never been a flag marshal or receiving any training on sectors made me ignorant to the situation.
> I hope this link helps explain it for everyone! http://www.motorsport.com/f1/news/yes-a-green-flag-was-waving-but-know-the-whole-story/?v=2&s=1&r=8281
> End of the day, there’s always wagging fingers when the proverbial hits the fan!! :-\


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 10, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jock.
> Thank you, that basically confirmed what I suspected, that racing resumes after (or precisely as) you pass the green flag. I have always thought it was a matter of physics and never understood the blazé attitude towards crash sites, if one car spun out and ended up there, why, when these guys are all doing almost exactly the same thing wouldn't another car follow almost the same trajectory, close enough to put them at great risk?
> I should like to clarify I had no intention of wagging fingers, I was merely curious, and within the letter of the rule book the marshal was correct, rule book correct, not my call!
> 
> ...



Because until there is a specific number or rule that states you must be going at Xmph in a yellow flag zone, or lose X seconds, they will try to limit the loss of time. 
Currently if one driver slows by a lot, he will fall back from the car in front and be a victim to those following. Which is why they all slow as little as possible. A code60 situation like at the nurburgring 24 hour race would eliminate that problem. This has been a long time coming, and sadly has taken an incident as dreadful as this for change to occur.

Not the first time more than 1 car has crashed in the same place in one race. Remember I think Brazil 03 when 4 or 5 cars each spun into the same barrier at turn 3 at Brazil?


----------



## Roo (Oct 10, 2014)

dhr90 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jock.
> ...



Usually when more than one car goes off at the same corner it's on the same lap. Very rarely does it occur a lap later as it did this time. However, what you are proposing is similar to what the FIA are suggesting as a solution http://en.espnf1.com/f1/motorsport/story/179127.html. It was a nice touch of Marussia to leave Bianchi's car prepared in the garage during practice yesterday.

By the way some very nice images added in the meantime


----------



## TheJock (Oct 14, 2014)

Ohh my, I've just re-read the way I wrote that post Graham, I'm sorry for my poor drafting skills, I did not mean *your * wagging finger, I had just read a dozen posts on social media and was angry with the "internet experts" (you know the type LOL) before I wrote that, so my apologies mate  
I'm glad to hear about the new safety measures to be tried in Austin, but love the idea of an SP60 in F1, the 24 hours in Dubai use them and it's a great way to maintain positioning instead of the chaos that a safety car causes!!

dhr90 to replace Bernie!!!!!!


----------



## V8Beast (Oct 14, 2014)

Is anyone else heading out to Austin? I'd love to meet up with some fellow CR members


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 15, 2014)

I went to Brands Hatch at the weekend for the BTCC finale, its getting tougher and tougher to produce something to different to the hundreds of other people there with cameras, and to just work around them. I haven't linked many, or even uploaded many to Flickr as a lot of them are very similar composition, will be going back to them over winter when I'm bored though I expect.

All comments and criticism welcome.

1.



Andrew Jordan by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr

2.



Untitled by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr

3.



Rob Collard by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr


----------



## FEBS (Oct 15, 2014)

My most favorite motorsport is formula one, for many years. I also like superbike, motorcross and in fact all speedy sports. A few weeks back I was able to follow a combine cross and did take some nice pictures at that moment.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 15, 2014)

Sprint Cars. Available light.


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 15, 2014)

That thing has some steering angle!


----------



## Roo (Oct 19, 2014)

Yesterday, I was chauffeured around Sandown raceway for a few hotlaps by a local legend - John Bowe. Even though they resemble a V8 Supercar, they are a step down performance wise but are still impressive in their grip levels. I knew I was in for a good ride when he came on to the main straight crossed up at a ridiculous angle before using the exit ripple strip to help straighten up before firing off down the straight. It was a sensory overload for me but the guy just takes it in his stride - a casual flick up of his visor between completing the tricky high speed esses and doing a hard left to head back towards the main straight. A great experience!

Hmmm can I get a ride in a proper V8 or even the F1 two seater... ;D


----------



## gilespj (Oct 20, 2014)

Boromir883 said:


> Speedway



Great Speedway shots.

For me it can't beet grasstrack for excitement fun not to mention nice friendly atmosphere. Upto 12 on the line and on a surface that has not been fully prepared. Then again it was statred me in sports photography.


----------



## Roo (Nov 2, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> Is anyone else heading out to Austin? I'd love to meet up with some fellow CR members



Looking forward to seeing your pics after the event


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 2, 2014)

Loud & Fast


Copart Burnout Top Fuel NHRA Infineon by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Ashley Force Hood burnout NHRA Infineon by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Antron Brown blower explosion NHRA Sonoma 2013 Sun 2397 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Brittany Force line tight NHRA 2013 8629 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Infineon NHRA Girls- Ashleigh, Sonia, Torunn, and Ashley by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## V8Beast (Nov 2, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Infineon NHRA Girls- Ashleigh, Sonia, Torunn, and Ashley by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



I'm having a hard time deciding between the one on the left and the tall one ;D


----------



## V8Beast (Nov 2, 2014)

Roo said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone else heading out to Austin? I'd love to meet up with some fellow CR members
> ...



Since you asked so nicely.....






I figure this is one of the few times a Ferrari has passed anything this year  

I loaded some more images up in a separate thread.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 2, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Infineon NHRA Girls- Ashleigh, Sonia, Torunn, and Ashley by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr
> ...



The one on the left- trust me.


----------



## Roo (Nov 2, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > V8Beast said:
> ...



Ty, ty  How did you find the sound? 

Thanks to Keith for his great shots too


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 2, 2014)

jimijay said:


> My favorite motorsport event is Formula One



Incredible capture!!!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 2, 2014)

ElmerFudd said:


> One of the most, if not the most spectacular motorsport - MotoGP. A few from Czech Rep. GP in August 2013.



Really great captures!


----------



## V8Beast (Nov 4, 2014)

Roo said:


> Ty, ty  How did you find the sound?



Not as bad as I thought they would sound. Honestly, if F1 never switched to naturally aspirated V-10s and V-8s from the mid-90s to last season, and fans never got accustomed to the glorious mega-rpm shrill they produced, no one would be complaining about the sound of the new turbo V-6s. The new motors don't sound bad in and of themselves. The just sound bad in comparison to the 20,000-rpm V-10s and 18,000-rpm V-8s of yesteryear. 

What I miss most is the violence and intensity of the downshifts with the old naturally aspirated motors. It sounded like someone was firing a shotgun each time then downshifted. Awesome stuff! 

Speaking of sound, the downright bizarre sound of the new Ferrari motors had lots of fans making comments. Same goes for the Ferrari-powered Saubers. They sound like dial-up modems logging onto internet


----------



## bfgit (Nov 22, 2014)

Long time lurker, first time poster. Local New England MotoX.
Thanx for looking


----------



## bfgit (Nov 22, 2014)

Playing with an EOS-M at ground level, waiting for the roost that you know is coming lol


----------



## TheJock (Dec 4, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Ty, ty  How did you find the sound?
> ...



I totally agree with you on the sound, I found them very quiet compared to last year’s V8's, I just done the whole Abu Dhabi event without any ear plugs at all, not something I could have done last year!!
Even though this year was a runaway year for Mercedes; the Abu Dhabi GP this year was the best I have ever attended, my Aunt and Uncle came over from the UK and as she's in a wheelchair we got gold class entrance to EVERYTHING so maybe that played a big part 8) My programme has all but 5 signatures, Marussia (as they weren’t there), Sauber as I missed them due to being stuck in traffic during their session and Jenson Button. My seat was directly opposite the podium too, so I managed to see all the celebrations. I'll post some photo's soon of the event itself.


----------



## V8Beast (Dec 5, 2014)

TheJock said:


> I totally agree with you on the sound, I found them very quiet compared to last year’s V8's, I just done the whole Abu Dhabi event without any ear plugs at all, not something I could have done last year!!
> Even though this year was a runaway year for Mercedes; the Abu Dhabi GP this year was the best I have ever attended, my Aunt and Uncle came over from the UK and as she's in a wheelchair we got gold class entrance to EVERYTHING so maybe that played a big part 8) My programme has all but 5 signatures, Marussia (as they weren’t there), Sauber as I missed them due to being stuck in traffic during their session and Jenson Button. My seat was directly opposite the podium too, so I managed to see all the celebrations. I'll post some photo's soon of the event itself.



Yes, please share those images!

Glad you had a good time. Yas Marina looks like an incredible facility. I hope to see it in person today, but first I have to visit Spa, Suzuka, Silverstone, and Monza 

Next years should be interesting. With Alonso going back to McLaren, and the Honda power units reportedly being the class of the field, maybe the drought will be over. I can't help but think that Seb and Ferrari will continue to struggle. If Renault manages to eek some more power out of their engines, I think they could definitely challenge Mercedes for the championship.


----------



## gregorywood (Dec 6, 2014)

Just a few...

Love the access at COTA for anything other than F1 or US Vintage. There are great spots to shoot from and you can get super close at some spots.


----------



## TheJock (Dec 7, 2014)

I would love to visit the COTA F1 event. looks fab on TV, great images Gregory 
Here's a selection from the Abu Dhabi GP

1. The old world champion 
2. The new world champion


----------



## TheJock (Dec 7, 2014)

Some pit lane celeb's

1. Niki Lauda
2. Alonso
3. Jenson Button being interviewed by DC


----------



## TheJock (Dec 7, 2014)

And a couple more

1. Bernie, Sheikh Mo and Mark Webber
2. Massa loving it 
3. The podium


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2014)

Very nice series. Well done.


----------



## V8Beast (Dec 7, 2014)

Great images, Jock! I love the paddock and podium shots! Unfortunately, access to those areas is restricted at COTA until after the race. Looks like they do it right at Abu Dhabi.


----------



## TheJock (Jan 11, 2015)

Here's a couple from the Dubai 24 hours which was on at the weekend, enjoy


----------



## TheJock (Jan 11, 2015)

And another couple


----------



## TheJock (Jan 11, 2015)

Last ones 8)


----------



## Roo (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice work Jock! Great images to keep us going until F1 rolls around again.


----------



## Northbird (Jan 11, 2015)

Audi R15 at Sebring 2008. 




Audi R15 TDI at Sebring 2008 by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Tinky (Jan 12, 2015)

scottish speedway


----------



## Tinky (Jan 12, 2015)

Clyde river festival jet ski heats


----------



## Tinky (Jan 12, 2015)

east Ayrshire car club track day


----------



## Roo (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice shots Tinky 

Great news for anyone attending the upcoming Australian Grand Prix - they have changed the lens limit from a "focal" length of 300mm to a "physical" length of 400mm. Thanks to Mickat for pointing out the change


----------



## Pookie (Jan 17, 2015)

MotoGP Superbike races... 3 days of bliss at Laguna Seca!!!


----------



## TheJock (Jan 18, 2015)

Tinky said:


> scottish speedway


Hi Tinky, my dad and his mate Donny are regulars at the Tigers race meets, I don’t fancy being on the Clyde on a Jetski…..at ANY time of year, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ???


----------



## Tinky (Jan 19, 2015)

TheJock said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > scottish speedway
> ...



I made this a few years back. All shot on DSLRs


----------



## Tinky (Jan 19, 2015)

oops. Forgot to post link haha!

this: 

http://youtu.be/S0341ZWJCJI


----------



## Roo (Mar 12, 2015)

It's back  Shots from the AGP today.


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice series, Roo


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 13, 2015)

Roo said:


> It's back  Shots from the AGP today.



Great shots! Are you close to the pits, or do you just have a super manly long lens ?

On a side note, I'm thrilled that the F1 season is back. The cars don't look nearly as ugly as they did last year, or maybe I'm just getting accustomed to the ugliness. Vettel in Ferrari red looks so bizarre. I predict that Kimi will show him up this year.


----------



## Roo (Mar 13, 2015)

V8Beast said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > It's back  Shots from the AGP today.
> ...



Thanks! It's a bit of both. Pit walk first thing in the morning and then we can access the top of the pits for the rest of the day. Today I took the heli flight around the track and luckily got in a 407 with a small sliding window to stick the lens out. It's hard to focus, track and frame the shot when the lens is getting buffeted from all angles.

The cars do look a bit more normal this year thanks to the rule change. Not sure about your Kimi prediction tho.


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 14, 2015)

Roo said:


> Thanks! It's a bit of both. Pit walk first thing in the morning and then we can access the top of the pits for the rest of the day. Today I took the heli flight around the track and luckily got in a 407 with a small sliding window to stick the lens out. It's hard to focus, track and frame the shot when the lens is getting buffeted from all angles.
> 
> The cars do look a bit more normal this year thanks to the rule change. Not sure about your Kimi prediction tho.



I'm lovin' the helicopter shot, too! I'm not sure about my Kimi prediction, either. His lap times compared well to Vettel's in winter testing, but the Kimster's been rather erratic since his return.

At any rate, here are some shots from atop the tower in Austin. Had it existed last year, an 11-24 would have been very handy ;D Unless you're willing to stand in line for hours, the only way to get up there is to visit on a non-F1 race weekend. Nonetheless, it's quite a vantage point to say the least


----------



## Mickat (Mar 14, 2015)

Nice shots Roo. 

I'll have to post some of my shots when I get back home. Good to see the F1 back. 
Don't think there was anything stopping Hamilton today though.


----------



## Roo (Mar 14, 2015)

Mickat said:


> Nice shots Roo.
> 
> I'll have to post some of my shots when I get back home. Good to see the F1 back.
> Don't think there was anything stopping Hamilton today though.



It would be great to see your shots. Mercedes is the class of the field at the moment but Hamilton was certainly in a league of his own today. 

V8 - I've seen that tower at Austin and wanted to climb it if I ever got there. It would be amazing with the 11-24 but here that lens costs as more than the trip there for the GP weekend!.


----------



## Roo (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm loving that the sparks are back with the re-introduction of the titanium skidplates. A couple more aerial shots and the last couple are from a corner I've shot at before but never this angle.


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2015)

Very nice shots, Roo.


----------



## Mickat (Mar 15, 2015)

Well I haven't done any aerial shots and most of my images are shot through fence.
Not many places where a fence doesn't interupt the image. Bit of a challenge sometimes in itself. 
When I drive back to Brissy I'll post some up so I'll need a couple of days.


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 18, 2015)

Another great set of images  Thanks for sharing, Roo.


----------



## TheJock (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeah, thanks for sharing Roo, loving the Heli-shots!
I've still not seen the race as I've just moved, only got my home package set up yesterday, so guess what tonights viewing will be ;D


----------



## IMG_0001 (Mar 18, 2015)

Great images Roo, and I hope you enjoyed the race. I just watched it yesterday night and I liked it a lot. It hurts that I won't be attending this years edition of our local race this year...


----------



## Roo (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks guys! I always enjoy the weekend but the race itself was a bit dull with the best thing being Arnie's podium interviews. F1 wasn't alone on the dull front as the V8 races were also a bit pedestrian due to them being limited to 3 sets of tyres to cover 4 races for the weekend. One of the driver's even tweeted an apology for the lack of genuine racing. 

Photographywise, I had a reasonably good day Thursday and a good Saturday while Sunday is reserved for the racing with very few shots taken. Until I got into the chopper, my Friday was a shocker. None of my panning shots were coming off as I was either missing focus or my timing was out plus those fences are challenging at times. I really would have liked to have done some slow shutter from the helicopter but my early form and the buffeting put me off. 

Here are a few other shots from the weekend


----------



## Mickat (Mar 22, 2015)

Here are some of mine. I haven't quite gone thru them yet so I have more to post up.


----------



## TheJock (Mar 22, 2015)

Roo said:


> ...........Until I got into the chopper...........


LOL, the fact that Arnie was there, I just heard his voice saying his famous line "GOT TO GET TO THA CHOPPA" ;D


----------



## Roo (Mar 22, 2015)

Mickat said:


> Here are some of mine. I haven't quite gone thru them yet so I have more to post up.



Nice shots Mickat Looking forward to seeing the others you post. You've reminded me I need to get around to the fast sweeper at turn 12 next year. The other corner that's good on a cool and overcast day is in the braking area on the inside of turn 13 - I remember it being a good place to get glowing disc shots.




TheJock said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > ...........Until I got into the chopper...........
> ...



;D Arnie was good value and Hamilton's "I thought you were bigger" started some good banter.


----------



## Mickat (Mar 23, 2015)

Here are some more... still a lot more to look through!



> From Roo
> 
> Thanks guys! I always enjoy the weekend but the race itself was a bit dull with the best thing being Arnie's podium interviews. F1 wasn't alone on the dull front as the V8 races were also a bit pedestrian due to them being limited to 3 sets of tyres to cover 4 races for the weekend. One of the driver's even tweeted an apology for the lack of genuine racing.



I agree, I wasn't impressed at all with 11 cars finishing. 2 out before it started, 1 injured then 1 incident on the first corner. Wasn't much of a race really IMO. In saying that, only get to see them once a year so I'll take what I can get I suppose.


----------



## Roo (Mar 24, 2015)

great shots. really liking the panning ones


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
We were at the Goodwood 73rd Members Meeting, March 21st and 22nd, a really good weekend with racing like the Revival, but room to move, I was able to set up a tripod and gimbal, be able to pan as wide as I wanted, almost 180deg without upsetting anyone or having some moron with an iPad come and shove it between me and the subject! ;D
I mean space, yards either side! 
On the Saturday I was trying hand held panning shots, I didn't realise how slow the shutter has to be to get the panning effect! 
On Sunday I was trying out my new gimbal that I got for my birthday! That just about doubled the keeper rate to about 25%, these are not great as this was my first real panning attempt (99% panning) other than trying a few times to get motion blur on a propeller or rotor (1% panning) at the Bournmouth Air Festival, also don't try to pan with a gimbal in the middle of the fastest straight, you'll hurt something! ;D Sorry for rambling, now to the pics!

The following are all from Saturday, hand held panning, didn't know if it would be worth carrying the gimbal to the circuit. 


Triumph Dolomite Sprint in the pits. by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



Dust cloud, tactical or accidental? by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



FORD, Found On Racetrack Dead! by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Does this work on any level? I kinda like the general effect, still able to identify the car despite the blur! 


Blurred Mustang. by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

The next two were taken after my friend with a Sony point and shoot quit because it was too dark! 


IMG_3380_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



IMG_3404_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

2 different versions of the same shot. 
The first cropped to single car. 


Crop without 1/2 car. by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

The second including 1/2 of the following car, does including the following car add or detract from the shot, I felt it showed the essence of the race to some extent but not convinced. 


Crop with 1/2 car. by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
These are following on from my previous set, all taken on the Sunday, the panning was all done using my new gimbal. 



IMG_3434_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



Morris Minor Police Car. by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



IMG_3444_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



Taping the headlights is compulsory. by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



Austin Saloon Car by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



Austin Saloon Car on the circuit! by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



Aston Martin and a Bristol. by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



Camaro Firebird? by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



Yellow flags and safety car. by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



Mini! by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Some of the interesting shots! 



Escort MKI mowing the infield. by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



Gauloises Capri tries to go around the outside! by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



Gauloises Capri throwing up dust. by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



Landrover recovery crane.  by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



Crash at the end of Lavant straight. by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



Crash at the end of Lavant straight by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



Ouch, glad I&#x27;m not paying for that! by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Apr 16, 2015)

Who's been a busy boy then Graham? ;D

Thanks for sharing. Some really nice shots in there but what idiot races a 50s BMW 502 limousine (img_3444)? lol. 

The one you've marked Firebird Camaro is actually a 70-73 Camaro. Sorry I can't tell the specific year. On that series I preferred the RS option which removed the full width bumper and moved the parking lights/indicators up between the headlights and grille. 

Nice job of panning with and without the gimball head, especially those 2 low light shots. I can see the Ernst Haas style in the Mustang shot but it doesn't quite do it for me. Of the Dolomite shots, I preferred the shot without the half Mini. The Golf headlight and the toy Austin were cute lol

I had a look at the others you put up on Flickr and there was a great variety of cars and you captured them well.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Tinky (Apr 16, 2015)

I love those sprints. They were the cars you wanted your dad to have instead of a maxi. Things like BMWs and Audis were almost unheard of in those days. My Dad had a hillman Hunter, then, groan, an avenger. He worked at the Rootes Linwood factory, but thankfully we never had an imp!


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Phil. 
Didn't know 3444 was a BMW, thanks will add that, don't know who entered it! The firebird was a slight play on words about the flames from the pipes, I know the Firebird was a Pontiac Trans Am. 
Thanks for the compliment on the anning, I messed up by setting aperture priority to control the depth of field, should have gone shutter priority or manual with auto ISO maybe, was trying to keep ISO under control. 
Thanks for feedback on the Dolomite shots, (and the other shots) I think you are right, maybe if it was a full car just slightly OOF it would work? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Who's been a busy boy then Graham? ;D
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Some really nice shots in there but what idiot races a 50s BMW 502 limousine (img_3444)? lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Tinky. 
Thanks, I love the Sprints too, could you tell? We own one with a blueprinted engine, still gives a good range of modern "sports hatches" a run for their money at the lights! 
I'm sorry to say dad had a Hunter for a while, not a bad motor but no competition for the Triumph 2000's we mostly had, (we needed an estate car and couldn't find a Triumph) he then "upgraded" to an Avenger, biggest POS we ever owned, for a week! It rattled, was gutless and uncomfortable to boot, a sad thing to say about a British car, and I respect people like your father who worked hard under less than ideal conditions to make cars designed to be that way! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Tinky said:


> I love those sprints. They were the cars you wanted your dad to have instead of a maxi. Things like BMWs and Audis were almost unheard of in those days. My Dad had a hillman Hunter, then, groan, an avenger. He worked at the Rootes Linwood factory, but thankfully we never had an imp!


----------



## Tinky (Apr 17, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tinky.
> Thanks, I love the Sprints too, could you tell? We own one with a blueprinted engine, still gives a good range of modern "sports hatches" a run for their money at the lights!
> I'm sorry to say dad had a Hunter for a while, not a bad motor but no competition for the Triumph 2000's we mostly had, (we needed an estate car and couldn't find a Triumph) he then "upgraded" to an Avenger, biggest POS we ever owned, for a week! It rattled, was gutless and uncomfortable to boot, a sad thing to say about a British car, and I respect people like your father who worked hard under less than ideal conditions to make cars designed to be that way!
> 
> ...



The Avenger was horrid. We got ours used from a cop. It still had a fingerprinting kit in the boot! 
I remember the black vinyl seats. In the summer, especially if you wore shorts.. you were melting into the seats.

My Dad has some great stories from that time. The place was run by a drunken corrupt union cabal. My Dad (an ardent trade unionist who later went onto to a degree in industrial relations) noticed that whenever the car lot was filling up (i.e. not shifting enough motors quickly enough) there would be a strike called for the most spurious of reasons. He had no part of that, although he did pockle the odd spare to keep our avenger on the road!

We went from the avenger to a brand new fiesta, thankfully with cloth seats!

Love seeing these cars from the 70s racing around. None of your microchips, traction control or abs. Just a sensitive foot, a bit of feel through the steering and the noise of the tyres. They might not be all that fast by todays standards... but they sound fast and look fast..

A pal of mine rebuilt an Austin Princess vanden plas (the wee cute saloon, not the wedge) and decided for a laugh to fit a tuned 1275 gt engine instead. Gave a few boy racers in their novas a wee fright now and then. Was like a mini rolls royce. Padded red leather seats, walnut dash, chrome chrome chrome, wee flip down trays in the back.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes the little V.P. cars were very well appointed, comfy too. Mate of mine had a Mini Clubman in that nearly fluorescent green colour, had a 1340cc motor, that went well, but had the wet suspension and handled like a dog! Aaahh old cars, got to love the memories they created. Btw I hear you on the vinyl seats, bloody dangerous to bare flesh! 
I have heard various stories like that from leyland employees too. I think they all did it. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Tinky said:


> The Avenger was horrid. We got ours used from a cop. It still had a fingerprinting kit in the boot!
> I remember the black vinyl seats. In the summer, especially if you wore shorts.. you were melting into the seats.
> 
> My Dad has some great stories from that time. The place was run by a drunken corrupt union cabal. My Dad (an ardent trade unionist who later went onto to a degree in industrial relations) noticed that whenever the car lot was filling up (i.e. not shifting enough motors quickly enough) there would be a strike called for the most spurious of reasons. He had no part of that, although he did pockle the odd spare to keep our avenger on the road!
> ...


----------



## Roo (Apr 18, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Phil.
> Didn't know 3444 was a BMW, thanks will add that, don't know who entered it! The firebird was a slight play on words about the flames from the pipes, I know the Firebird was a Pontiac Trans Am.
> Thanks for the compliment on the anning, I messed up by setting aperture priority to control the depth of field, should have gone shutter priority or manual with auto ISO maybe, was trying to keep ISO under control.
> Thanks for feedback on the Dolomite shots, (and the other shots) I think you are right, maybe if it was a full car just slightly OOF it would work?
> ...



D'oh! That's funny I did look at the flame and missed the reference lol Too clever for me on the day. The beauty of digital photography is that there are any number of ways to skin a cat (hopefully the unethical PETA aren't reading this haha) and you can choose which ever method you want. I know people who do prefer to use AV mode for sports photography but I've found that TV mode works for me a lot of the time because it's easier to adjust the shutter speed to decide how much blur or motion is captured. Not sure if you can set an iso limit on your camera but on the 5Diii I can use auto iso and set whatever I want the maximum to be. 

We were lucky that we didn't get the Avengers or similar out here but we did get the Dolomites (I thought they were cool as a kid) and the shot you suggest would have worked 

Cheers

Phil


----------



## TheJock (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the great recent images guys (Roo, Mickat & Graham), I think this thread should be in the hundreds of pages like the birds and BIF's ;D


----------



## Roo (Apr 26, 2015)

TheJock said:


> Thanks for all the great recent images guys (Roo, Mickat & Graham), I think this thread should be in the hundreds of pages like the birds and BIF's ;D



*quietly nodding in agreement*

;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Jock. 
Also quietly nodding in agreement, but give it time, Rome as they say was not built in a day. (If I have misquoted this, tell someone that cares, it says what I mean) ;D



Roo said:


> TheJock said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the great recent images guys (Roo, Mickat & Graham), I think this thread should be in the hundreds of pages like the birds and BIF's ;D
> ...


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 28, 2015)

Went to Brands Hatch a few weeks ago, here are the pick of the shots I got  Comments and criticism welcome, more on my Flickr.




Matt Neal, Gordon Shedden and Jack Goff by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr




Andy Priaulx by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr




Gordon Shedden by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2015)

dhr90 said:


> Went to Brands Hatch a few weeks ago, here are the pick of the shots I got  Comments and criticism welcome, more on my Flickr.




Very nice series. I especially like the second picture. Well done


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Matt. 
Good set of shots, also good to see that your 7D 70-200 2.8L IS II combo doesn't have the same allergy to flames that mine has! Nice job on the panning too. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## TheJock (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Matt,

I agree with Graham, flames are always a good thing 
Great series


----------



## Roo (Apr 29, 2015)

TheJock said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> I agree with Graham, flames are always a good thing
> Great series



+ another 1


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 29, 2015)

Click said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to Brands Hatch a few weeks ago, here are the pick of the shots I got  Comments and criticism welcome, more on my Flickr.
> ...





Click said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to Brands Hatch a few weeks ago, here are the pick of the shots I got  Comments and criticism welcome, more on my Flickr.
> ...





TheJock said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> I agree
> 
> ...



Thanks guys! 

I'm not entirely certain the third shot is quite in focus, its not as sharp as I would like, but its my own fault for trying 1/30th I guess! A monopod would have helped a lot I think. Too many people around on the sunday really to get all the shots I wanted to try.

Fire was something I have been aiming to catch for about a year! I noticed that Andy Priaulx was the only one who seemed to generate fire every time he went through that corner so I went for 1/1000th and full rambo at 8fps with a nice long burst, it generated a nice long series of shots of fire ;D

Will be going back in a couple of weeks for the Blancpain event.

Is anyone ever surprised at the lengths some 'togs go to when they are just spectators rather than working (with that coverted media bib)? I'm a bit surprised at times that you are let in the gate with step ladders or big toolboxes?


----------



## TheJock (Apr 30, 2015)

In my experience with some of the Blancpain vehicles, the Lambo's are always good for fire breathing antics on the down shifts, the Merc SLS also blow out of side exits just behind the front arches.
Looking forward to seeing your images from that event mate, have fun


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 30, 2015)

TheJock said:


> In my experience with some of the Blancpain vehicles, the Lambo's are always good for fire breathing antics on the down shifts, the Merc SLS also blow out of side exits just behind the front arches.
> Looking forward to seeing your images from that event mate, have fun



I did catch the Lambo breathing fire last year, not the best photo, hoping to get a better angle this year.

What side are the exhausts on the SLS?

My fingers are crossed for equally good weather from last year!




Hari Proczyk, Jeroen Bleekemolen - Grasser Racing Team by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr


----------



## jarrodeu (Apr 30, 2015)

My favorite motorsport is Unlimited Class air racing.
Jarrod


----------



## dhr90 (May 1, 2015)

Great shots Jarradeu!! Particularly like: 2, 3, 5 and 6.


----------



## Click (May 1, 2015)

Beautiful series. I especially like the 3rd and 5th picture. Great shots. Well done, Jarrod.


----------



## TheJock (May 3, 2015)

dhr90 said:


> I did catch the Lambo breathing fire last year, not the best photo, hoping to get a better angle this year.
> 
> What side are the exhausts on the SLS?
> 
> My fingers are crossed for equally good weather from last year!



If they're coming in from your right then you'll see their exit, I'm actually not sure if they're on both sides now I think about it


----------



## TheJock (May 3, 2015)

Just checked, the SLS have twin side exits.
Here's one of a Lambo from the 24hrs in January, fire MONSTER!


----------



## dhr90 (May 3, 2015)

TheJock said:


> Just checked, the SLS have twin side exits.
> Here's one of a Lambo from the 24hrs in January, fire MONSTER!



Thats good to know. I can think of 2 places on the Indy loop and maybe two on the GP loop I may be able to catch them spitting fire. Haven't decided yet whether I will be doing the GP loop this year, I missed a lot of action last year just from not being to follow what was going on. But then it does tend to be easier to get trackside and there aren't many tall fences in the way.

Just read that the MINI Challenge, and Mazda MX5's are supporting this year, I'm very excited for those and the GT Cup! I hope the Bentley's sound as good as they are supposed to, although it will be hard to top the BMW Z4's which curdled my blood, or one of the Audi's which had a V10 F1 sound to it.

May have to go back for the Masters Historic Festival too. So much racing, so little time!


----------



## FEBS (May 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Last week CPN Belgium organized a workshop about the AF system of 1Dx, 5D3 and 7D2. After the AF explanation by Canon, Stefan Geukens, Canon ambassador in Sport photography, guided us to the motorcross area of Circuit Zolder (previously a F1 circuit, on which Gilles Villeneuve had his fatal crash). Stefan really instructed us to use the different areas of the circuit so we could take photos of jumps, turns and so on. The drivers on the track were guided by no one less then Stefan Everts, past 10x Worldchampion motorcross. It was an amazing time and learned a lot from Stefan.





Both the Stefans 











We were even instructed to take a wide angle and lay down on top of a hill. The guys did just jump over us, amazing !!





Gallery can be found over here http://francoisloyens.smugmug.com/Sport/Motorcross/Zolder


----------



## Roo (May 12, 2015)

FEBS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Last week CPN Belgium organized a workshop about the AF system of 1Dx, 5D3 and 7D2. After the AF explanation by Canon, Stefan Geukens, Canon ambassador in Sport photography, guided us to the motorcross area of Circuit Zolder (previously a F1 circuit, on which Gilles Villeneuve had his fatal crash). Stefan really instructed us to use the different areas of the circuit so we could take photos of jumps, turns and so on. The drivers on the track were guided by no one less then Stefan Everts, past 10x Worldchampion motorcross. It was an amazing time and learned a lot from Stefan.
> 
> ...



Nice series FEBS. The lasat shot in the series was my favourite


----------



## dhr90 (May 13, 2015)

A few shots of the Blancpain GT and GT Cup from Brands Hatch on Sunday.

1.



Niki Mayr-Meinhof and Markus Winkelhock - Phoenix Racing by Matt, on Flickr

2.



Olivier Lombard and Jules Szymkowiak - Bentley Team HTP by Matt, on Flickr

3. Fire!



Kevin Riley and Gareth Downing by Matt, on Flickr

4.



Darren Nelson and Nigel Grensall - by Matt, on Flickr

There is a few more on my Flickr, I haven't gone through them all yet, I took rather more than I thought I would! Comments and criticism welcome.


----------



## TheJock (May 14, 2015)

Loving #2 and #3 Matthew, catching the flames in broad daylight is no mean feat!!
That Bentley looks like it was close to a VERY expensive repair 
Thanks for sharing mate, keep em' coming


----------



## Click (May 14, 2015)

FEBS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Last week CPN Belgium organized a workshop about the AF system of 1Dx, 5D3 and 7D2. After the AF explanation by Canon, Stefan Geukens, Canon ambassador in Sport photography, guided us to the motorcross area of Circuit Zolder (previously a F1 circuit, on which Gilles Villeneuve had his fatal crash). Stefan really instructed us to use the different areas of the circuit so we could take photos of jumps, turns and so on. The drivers on the track were guided by no one less then Stefan Everts, past 10x Worldchampion motorcross. It was an amazing time and learned a lot from Stefan.



Very nice series. I especially like the last picture. Well done FEBS.


----------



## dhr90 (May 14, 2015)

TheJock said:


> Loving #2 and #3 Matthew, catching the flames in broad daylight is no mean feat!!
> That Bentley looks like it was close to a VERY expensive repair
> Thanks for sharing mate, keep em' coming



Thanks! The lotus was the only car spitting fire that I could see, the Lambo was a bit unpredictable with its fire this year sadly.

The Bentley ended up kissing the wall, so repairs would be limited to paintwork I would imagine.


----------



## Tinky (May 14, 2015)

FEBS said:


> We were even instructed to take a wide angle and lay down on top of a hill. The guys did just jump over us, amazing !!



Thats a topper bud.


----------



## FEBS (May 15, 2015)

Tinky, Clickx, Roo

Thanks for your reactions guys.

I indeed also love that 4th photo. Was hard to catch, do don't see the drivers approaching you and when they jump over you, it's that fast that you won't have any reaction time. I needed a few jumps of them before I could get sharp pictures. So I was first sitting up to look at which side they were approaching and then going all down with prefocus and shutterbutton ready to take pictures. I got some nice pictures from that place. Here a few more. Tell me which you do like most.


----------



## Tinky (May 15, 2015)

The second last, looks like he's gonna land right on top of you. Eye contact with the subject is always good.


----------



## Roo (May 15, 2015)

Tinky said:


> The second last, looks like he's gonna land right on top of you. Eye contact with the subject is always good.



Agreed although I do like the first shot for the 2nd reason you mention


----------



## Click (May 15, 2015)

I also prefer the first shot. Another very nice series. Well done FEBS.


----------



## dhr90 (May 15, 2015)

I like the first best out of those shots given he/she is looking at the camera.


----------



## FEBS (May 15, 2015)

dhr90 said:


> I like the first best out of those shots given he/she is looking at the camera.



Thanks for your feedback

The he over there, covered behind a a black glass is past 10x world champion motocross Stefan Everts.


----------



## bereninga (May 15, 2015)

I like the first because of his engagement w/ the audience. But I think the third is also pretty solid. I don't know what it is, but its got a lot of swagger! Well done!


----------



## dhr90 (May 20, 2015)

Some more from the Blancpain GT and support races at Brands Hatch last month.

1.



Phil Burgan and Guy Riall by Matt, on Flickr

2.



Will Blackwell-Chambers and Ben Short by Matt, on Flickr

3.



Druids corner by Matt, on Flickr

4. (Almost identical to a previous photo, except the fire is slightly different ;D



Kevin Riley and Gareth Downing by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 20, 2015)

Very nice series, Matthew. Well done.


----------



## FEBS (May 20, 2015)

Your fourth photo needed the finger ready on the shuttertrigger. Nicely done Matthew.


----------



## dhr90 (May 21, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Matthew. Well done.



Thanks 



FEBS said:


> Your fourth photo needed the finger ready on the shuttertrigger. Nicely done Matthew.



I'd love to say it was a one shot snipe, but its an extract from a 10 shot high speed burst. The 7D makes me look better than I am ;D


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 16, 2015)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## TheJock (Jun 16, 2015)

Great photos Tex,

Do you have any more of the Mustang seen in the background in the 1st picture??
It looks like a 2014, so the last of the live axl variants.
I'll be buying a 2015 in a few months, which is the first (in 50 years of production) with independent suspension.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 16, 2015)

A couple weeks ago was Montreal GPF1. Sadly, I could not attend this year, but still I was able to go to Thursday's pitwalk. Here are a few shots I gathered.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 17, 2015)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi Jock. 
About time the Mustang caught up, 50 years with beams and cart springs! : ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



TheJock said:


> Great photos Tex,
> 
> Do you have any more of the Mustang seen in the background in the 1st picture??
> It looks like a 2014, so the last of the live axl variants.
> I'll be buying a 2015 in a few months, which is the first (in 50 years of production) with independent suspension.


----------



## TheJock (Jun 18, 2015)

I agree with you there Graham, here's a link to an identical copy of the one I'll be buying soon, the interior will be red vinyl so it's quite striking, I'll also add the Brembo BBK brakes with nice shiny red 4 pot callipers too 8)
http://allamericanautomobiles.com/car/98570757.html


----------



## Roo (Jun 18, 2015)

TheJock said:


> I agree with you there Graham, here's a link to an identical copy of the one I'll be buying soon, the interior will be red vinyl so it's quite striking, I'll also add the Brembo BBK brakes with nice shiny red 4 pot callipers too 8)
> http://allamericanautomobiles.com/car/98570757.html



Nice buy! You'll have us all queuing up for rides and photoshoots once you get it


----------



## TheJock (Jun 18, 2015)

I can’t wait Roo, I sold my 2009 45th anniversary GT because I started a new job in Abu Dhabi and I had to drive 260klm each day, so really looking forward to seeing the 50th anniversary sitting in my drive real soon, here’s an image of my 2009 GT……loved that car :-[


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice car... bad parking habits though 



TheJock said:


> I can’t wait Roo, I sold my 2009 45th anniversary GT because I started a new job in Abu Dhabi and I had to drive 260klm each day, so really looking forward to seeing the 50th anniversary sitting in my drive real soon, here’s an image of my 2009 GT……loved that car :-[


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi Jock. 
I have to say I love the Mustangs, Ford (and North American), I was happy when Ford dropped front wheel drive from the Mustang and I think their recent styling is spot on and now they have full independent suspension it could be a real sports car, I say could because a half baked IRS is far worse than a beam and cart springs! 
I'm sure you will really enjoy having a Mustang back in your stable! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 




TheJock said:


> I can’t wait Roo, I sold my 2009 45th anniversary GT because I started a new job in Abu Dhabi and I had to drive 260klm each day, so really looking forward to seeing the 50th anniversary sitting in my drive real soon, here’s an image of my 2009 GT……loved that car :-[


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 15, 2015)

It was BTCC at Snetterton last weekend and I have finally gotten around to going through my shots. Comments and criticism welcome. More available to view on my Flickr 

Not as good a track to shoot at as a spectator on race day compared to Brands Hatch in my opinion. Happy with some of my panning shots, although room for improvement in ever slower shutter speed I think, must take a monopod to get much slower than 1/80th though.

1.



Michael Meadows by Matt, on Flickr

2.



Aron Smith by Matt, on Flickr

3.



Lando Norris and Matheus Leist by Matt, on Flickr

4.



Carl Breeze by Matt, on Flickr

5. Gutted I couldn't get a better shot, but the chrome livery made it really difficult to photograph! 



Andrew Jordan by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2015)

Great series, Matthew. I especially like the first and 3rd picture. Well done.


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 16, 2015)

Click said:


> Great series, Matthew. I especially like the first and 3rd picture. Well done.



Thanks Click! 

First picture was one of the last I took in the day, 3rd picture one of the first of the day. I was happy with them too.


----------



## Boromir883 (Aug 17, 2015)

Click said:


> Great series, Matthew. I especially like the first and 3rd picture. Well done.


+1
Great series, Matthew. Picture 1 and 3 are my favorites, too


----------



## V8Beast (Aug 23, 2015)

Please tell me someone is going to post pics or today's F1 race at Spa


----------



## Roo (Sep 20, 2015)

V8Beast said:


> Please tell me someone is going to post pics or today's F1 race at Spa



sadly no one did but hopefully someone got pics from the WEC event in Texas


----------



## V8Beast (Sep 21, 2015)

Unfortunately I couldn't make it to the WEC event. I've always wanted to see a night race, so it's a real bummer. Not to worry, I will be at COTA in three weeks for the USGP. Forza Ferrari!


----------



## Roo (Sep 22, 2015)

V8Beast said:


> Unfortunately I couldn't make it to the WEC event. I've always wanted to see a night race, so it's a real bummer. Not to worry, I will be at COTA in three weeks for the USGP. Forza Ferrari!



Sad about the WEC event but excellent news about the GP! I've missed seeing your pics so it will be good to see what you get from the GP


----------



## meywd (Oct 5, 2015)

Red Bull Car Park Drift 2015 by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 17, 2015)

Went to Brands Hatch last weekend for the finale of the BTCC, here are some of my shots 

1. I like this, but do wish I could have got a bit more of the car in focus, any ideas for achieving that?



Jamie Orton by Matt, on Flickr

2.Sort of like this, but I'd like the whole car to be in focus, however at 1/50th when the car is turning into a 100mph+ corner I'm asking for a bit much?



Bradley Smith by Matt, on Flickr

3. Not sure this an official racing line ;D



Stewart Lines by Matt, on Flickr

4.



Andy Jordan by Matt, on Flickr

5.



Matt Neal by Matt, on Flickr

6.



Andy Priaulx by Matt, on Flickr

There are plenty more on my Flickr, don't want to fill the thread with them  Comments and criticism welcome!


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2015)

Great series, Matthew. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## Roo (Oct 18, 2015)

Agree with Click. Another great series


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi Matt. 
Great series, I too struggled to get all of a car in focus when panning, I upped the f stop a bit which helped, but didn't solve it completely, I'm guessing that at the long exposures for panning the cars may be exhibiting pitch, roll and / or yaw as well as linear movement and we are only compensating for the linear movement when we pan, also the focal plane is flat and we are moving through an arc thus perhaps requiring a curved focal plane or greater DOF. 
Waiting for those who know to correct my guessing! ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 18, 2015)

Roo said:


> Agree with Click. Another great series





Click said:


> Great series, Matthew. 8) Nicely done.





Valvebounce said:


> Hi Matt.
> Great series, I too struggled to get all of a car in focus when panning, I upped the f stop a bit which helped, but didn't solve it completely, I'm guessing that at the long exposures for panning the cars may be exhibiting pitch, roll and / or yaw as well as linear movement and we are only compensating for the linear movement when we pan, also the focal plane is flat and we are moving through an arc thus perhaps requiring a curved focal plane or greater DOF.
> Waiting for those who know to correct my guessing! ;D
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks guys! 

I think you're probably right with those guesses. I would have liked to have continued the panning and shot later in the corner for the first two, but there was a marshal hut and catch fence in the way.

I shot the following shots with the ef-s 24mm pancake lens, rather happy with the results, easier to pan with than a 70-200 in many ways.

1.



Rob Collard by Matt, on Flickr

2.



Steve Tandy and Jamie Orton by Matt, on Flickr

I think the 40mm pancake would be a better option though as I had to crop quite a lot with both of those images. Given their weight I could carry both and be quite happy I think.


----------



## TheJock (Jan 31, 2016)

Here's a few shots from the recent Dubai Hankook 24 hours, I'm in awe with the 5DIII, I love it!


----------



## TheJock (Jan 31, 2016)

And another few heading towards night racing.


----------



## TheJock (Jan 31, 2016)

And another few!


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2016)

Very nice series, Stewart.


----------



## Roo (Feb 1, 2016)

Great shots Stewart. I find it hard to go past the Hurracan shot as my favourite in the series.


----------



## TheJock (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks Gents,
There were 100 cars started the race this year, the most to date, with around 20 DNF's!!
It was by far the best race in recent years, the Audi R8 LMS won in it's inaugural year so I was pleased to see that result!
I got to the track on Friday morning at 10am and never left until 10pm, then back again on Saturday at 11am for the 2pm finish, I've yet to edit the second day shots, but I'll post a small selection of them later.
I had both my 5DIII and 70D with me, and for the first time, the 70D never fired a shot!!!!


----------



## TheJock (Feb 22, 2016)

F1 testing has started in Spain at Circuit de Catalunya.
http://www.bbc.com/sport/live/formula1/35591317 

Enjoy 8)


----------



## Roo (Feb 22, 2016)

Stewart K said:


> F1 testing has started in Spain at Circuit de Catalunya.
> http://www.bbc.com/sport/live/formula1/35591317
> 
> Enjoy 8)



Awesome Stewart! Less than a month to go and track prep here is in full swing now. Can't wait!


----------



## Roo (Mar 18, 2016)

Let the season begin!


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2016)

Roo said:


> Let the season begin!




Cool shot, Roo. 8)


----------



## Mickat (Mar 19, 2016)

Couple from the Aus GP. Will post up more when I get home, internet in this motel room reminds me of dial up!


----------



## Roo (Mar 19, 2016)

Click said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Let the season begin!
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## Roo (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice Mickat.

Here are some more from the weekend. Qualifying sucked and thankfully it's going back to what it was last year. It may not be perfect but at least you had time to applaud the drivers on the cool down lap at the finish of the session unlike this year where it was all over with 3 minutes still to run and no one on track. The race itself had it all - great to watch trackside.


----------



## TheJock (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks Roo and Mickat for the images, I hope you enjoyed the weekend as much as I did watching it all on TV!
Poor Alonso, my heart stopped when I saw that crash unfolding before me, even after he walked out as he was obviously in pain, 2 minutes later his helmet was off and he was waving to the crowd, a true gentleman of the sport!!


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2016)

Very nice seires, Roo. I especially like the first and 4th picture. Well done Sir!


----------



## Roo (Mar 21, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice seires, Roo. I especially like the first and 4th picture. Well done Sir!



Thanks Click and Stewart. 

Alonso's attitude to the accident was excellent and his reason for getting out of the car so quick was priceless - he knew his mother was watching and he didn't want her to worry.

On another note, Renault were very accommodating to the point they passed one of their steering wheels to the crowd to photograph during the pit lane walks. Very brave considering how many people were in the lane at the time


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 24, 2016)

Love the night shots, Stewart. Great stuff. 

Hats off the Roo as well. I was hoping to catch some spray coming off the tires (like you did) at last year's USGP qualifying, but it got rained out. 

I felt really bad for the fans with the horrific qualifying format. What a farce! Good thing it's reverting back to the old system. 

I have to stick my foot in my mouth for my prior comments about Haas. I figured it would take several seasons for them to score a single point. Needless to say, my prediction couldn't have been further from the truth 

Too bad Ferrari threw the race away with their tire strategy. Hopefully the Scuderia's pace and Nico's hot streak will make this season more interesting.


----------



## Roo (Mar 25, 2016)

V8Beast said:


> Love the night shots, Stewart. Great stuff.
> 
> Hats off the Roo as well. I was hoping to catch some spray coming off the tires (like you did) at last year's USGP qualifying, but it got rained out.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much V8. I went to one of my regular corners but could see if I went round to shoot from the corner entry instead of exit I would get the spray backlit. It seems not many like shooting from behind the cars as I was one of very few that tried it. Here are a few more from that spot.

Agree about Haas and Ferrari - one got the strategy right while the other dropped the ball from prime position.

It was funny that the day after the GPDA's open letter about the obsolete decision making process, the Strategy Group proved them right again by not being able to make a decision on ratifying the teams decision to revert to the old qualifying system. Crazy world.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 25, 2016)

NHRA pretty much tops my list



Antron Brown blower explosion NHRA Sonoma 2013 Sun 2397 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Infineon NHRA Girls- Ashleigh, Sonia, Torunn, and Ashley by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Mickat (Mar 26, 2016)

Here are a selected few from the Aus GP.


----------



## Mickat (Mar 26, 2016)

Faces of F1


----------



## Mickat (Mar 26, 2016)

More faces and first free practice.


----------



## Mickat (Mar 26, 2016)

Free practice


----------



## Roo (Mar 26, 2016)

Really nice set of images Mickat


----------



## Mickat (Mar 26, 2016)

Free practice


----------



## Mickat (Mar 26, 2016)

Free practice


----------



## Mickat (Mar 26, 2016)

Free practice


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2016)

Very nice series, Mickat.


----------



## Mickat (Mar 26, 2016)

Race day


----------



## Mickat (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks Roo and Click, 

I wanted to do like a day by day upload but the internet in my hotel room was terrible.

I got some more to come with some ones that I'm happy I got but also unfortunate that someone could have been seriously injured, but all is well ....


----------



## Mickat (Mar 26, 2016)

Estoban and Fernando Crash,

Not something you see all the time, but I can tell you now that watching this accident live, it was so fast. 

Glad to see Fernando just unbuckle, get out and walk away. The crowd erupted on turn three when everyone saw him poke his head out from the crash.


----------



## Mickat (Mar 26, 2016)

Last images of race day, 

I have a heap more but I think that's more than plenty


----------



## Luckshot (Mar 26, 2016)

Mickat said:


> Here are a selected few from the Aus GP.



I noticed in a lot of the track photos, the wheels were frozen. Do you mind sharing your settings?


----------



## Mickat (Mar 27, 2016)

Luckshot said:


> Mickat said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a selected few from the Aus GP.
> ...



I was shooting with a 1DX, 400mm 2.8, the settings in the images are all a bit mixed but shooting in these ranges..
Manual, F 2.8 to F4 (I have a few at 5.6) shutter from 800s to 2500s, Auto ISO.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
Some from the 74th Goodwood Members Meeting on the weekend of the 19th and 20th of March 2016. This lot is from the Saturday, all panned hand held, 7DII with 70-200 f2.8L II, most shot around 100th to 125th second shutter speed, a few at 1000th ish might have made it here, TV, auto ISO, Exposure comp set for personal preference and dramatic effect, it never got quite as dark as some of the shots might lead you to believe, but I wanted the glow of the brakes and exhaust flames to have a bit more impact. 
It seems I might have got a bit obsessed with the glowing brakes as I have waaay too many shots of them, but I had to be sure I got the best one!  ;D
The last shot of the boat tailed Rolls Royce gave me quite a problem to capture, too many reflections, dark sides, bright top reflecting the sky. 



SE0A1381_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A1693_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A1782_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A1798_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A1810_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A1547_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A1505_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A1538_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Any tips to improve gratefully received. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Mar 28, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Some from the 74th Goodwood Members Meeting on the weekend of the 19th and 20th of March 2016. This lot is from the Saturday, all panned hand held, 7DII with 70-200 f2.8L II, most shot around 100th to 125th second shutter speed, a few at 1000th ish might have made it here, TV, auto ISO, Exposure comp set for personal preference and dramatic effect, it never got quite as dark as some of the shots might lead you to believe, but I wanted the glow of the brakes and exhaust flames to have a bit more impact.
> It seems I might have got a bit obsessed with the glowing brakes as I have waaay too many shots of them, but I had to be sure I got the best one!  ;D
> The last shot of the boat tailed Rolls Royce gave me quite a problem to capture, too many reflections, dark sides, bright top reflecting the sky.
> ...



Nice work Graham!


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Roo. 
Thanks for your encouragement. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2016)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Click. 
Or should that be quick click now? 
As reliable as time itself, always there with encouragement, thank you. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Very nice pictures. Well done, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Apr 1, 2016)

I thought I'd share this with you Graham as you asked for any tips to improve. While the images you shared are spot on and your panning technique is excellent, maybe there's a style in this guy's gallery you'd like to try. These were also taken at Goodwood but the obvious bonus that this guy seems to have is virtually unlimited access and that shows in the variety of his images.

http://petrolicious.com/just-because-another-beautiful-gallery-of-the-goodwood-member-s-meeting


----------



## V8Beast (Apr 1, 2016)

Roo said:


> I thought I'd share this with you Graham as you asked for any tips to improve. While the images you shared are spot on and your panning technique is excellent, maybe there's a style in this guy's gallery you'd like to try. These were also taken at Goodwood but the obvious bonus that this guy seems to have is virtually unlimited access and that shows in the variety of his images.
> 
> http://petrolicious.com/just-because-another-beautiful-gallery-of-the-goodwood-member-s-meeting



Good advice. Nigel Harniman is one of the best automotive photographers in the world  Emulating his style certainly can't hurt.


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 1, 2016)

The top 3 in that link are just brilliant shots! Talent + media access = excellent results

Hoping to get some photos worth posting from Brands Hatch this weekend, need to find some new angles from the public areas and mix things up a bit I think, my shots are starting to feel a bit repetitive.


----------



## Mickat (Apr 2, 2016)

V8 supercars


----------



## Roo (Apr 2, 2016)

Mickat said:


> V8 supercars



Nice one! But it's more like Triple8 Supercars ;D


----------



## Mickat (Apr 2, 2016)

Roo said:


> Mickat said:
> 
> 
> > V8 supercars
> ...



So true, glad to see Gizzy in there to mix it up a bit at least !


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 5, 2016)

A few from Brands Hatch at the weekend, struggling to find new angles/ideas from the public areas now, anyone got any tips for how they overcome that? 

Really struggling with getting a picture sharp at slow shutter speeds too, lucked into one shot that works at 1/30th, otherwise 1/40th or 1/50th is the best I can do, but I would like to get down to 1/20th or even 1/10th, but I can't stay steady enough vertically even with a monopod and struggle to keep the camera panning with the car perfectly, just more practice required?

Comments and criticism welcome as always!

1.



Rob Collard by Matt, on Flickr

2.



Stewart Lines and Rob Austin by Matt, on Flickr

3.



Jack Goff and Alex Martin by Matt, on Flickr

4. The car in the foreground did save that slide!



Chaos by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## visby (Apr 5, 2016)

some pictures from different events, desert is just perfect!
Dakar in Peru:













Silkway rally:








Abu Dhabi Desert Challenge:


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2016)

visby said:


> some pictures from different events, desert is just perfect!




very nice series, visby.


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2016)

dhr90 said:


> A few from Brands Hatch at the weekend, struggling to find new angles/ideas from the public areas now, anyone got any tips for how they overcome that?
> 
> Really struggling with getting a picture sharp at slow shutter speeds too, lucked into one shot that works at 1/30th, otherwise 1/40th or 1/50th is the best I can do, but I would like to get down to 1/20th or even 1/10th, but I can't stay steady enough vertically even with a monopod and struggle to keep the camera panning with the car perfectly, just more practice required?
> 
> Comments and criticism welcome as always!




Great shots. Very nice panning on the 1st and 3rd picture. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Matthew. 
Lovely shots, congrats on great panning at about 1/2 what I can manage, all of mine are 1/80th or above, then most of those are trash, sharp one end or the other, but not end to end or just blurred all over and I was using a gimbal!  Oh well guess I'll have to try harder! :-\
Edit, I just noticed the 3rd car in the dust storm of the slide, great catch btw. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> A few from Brands Hatch at the weekend, struggling to find new angles/ideas from the public areas now, anyone got any tips for how they overcome that?
> 
> Really struggling with getting a picture sharp at slow shutter speeds too, lucked into one shot that works at 1/30th, otherwise 1/40th or 1/50th is the best I can do, but I would like to get down to 1/20th or even 1/10th, but I can't stay steady enough vertically even with a monopod and struggle to keep the camera panning with the car perfectly, just more practice required?
> 
> Comments and criticism welcome as always!


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 7, 2016)

Click said:


> Great shots. Very nice panning on the 1st and 3rd picture. Well done.



Thanks! The third is a heavy crop as I was in the region of 50 metres away at that point, very happy with what I got from standing by there, think both of those are around 1/40th of a second shutter speed, just let the camera sort the aperture and ISO out for itself 



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Matthew.
> Lovely shots, congrats on great panning at about 1/2 what I can manage, all of mine are 1/80th or above, then most of those are trash, sharp one end or the other, but not end to end or just blurred all over and I was using a gimbal!  Oh well guess I'll have to try harder! :-\
> Edit, I just noticed the 3rd car in the dust storm of the slide, great catch btw.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Again, thanks! I know how you feel, of the 700 or so I came home with (deleted loads that were obviously useless trackside) I'm down to about 20 keepers. There would have been more, but duplicates at just a slightly different angle, but of the same car etc got binned.

I'm really struggling getting them sharp end to end at those slow shutter speeds, its just getting the camera to acquire and maintain focus which is the problem.

Haven't tried a gimbal myself, its just a front/back tilt head on a monopod for most of those shots which I've locked in place. Been tempted to try a tripod to completely eliminate up/down movements on my end, but the weight is putting me off given I walk a couple of laps every day. Not to mention struggling to find space to set it up, and I suspect setting it up to be perfectly parallel with the track would get annoying.


----------



## Roo (Apr 7, 2016)

Great images Matthew and Visby!

There's nothing wrong with your panning Matthew and the other shots in the album are also very good. As the shutterspeed gets slower it not just your own technique but any movement in the car will show up - you just have to look at some of the super-slo mo replays to see how much they do move in different planes while travelling at speed. At a recent airshow I was shooting old warbirds taking off at 1/60th and one I thought I got perfectly but when I looked at it at home I could see the vibration in the wing.

When I looked at Nigel Harniman's action shots in that link, I noticed how he used the background and foreground elements in his composition, switching between the cars and the crowd as his subject and that he wasn't afraid to use a wider angle lens or a different shutter speed. At the GP this year I was feeling a bit of the sameness in my shots so I tried a few different things - different lenses/focal lengths, change my perspective on subjects etc, different pp. And I'm still looking for different angles/perspectives/techniques. ;D


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2016)

I really like the 2nd and 3rd shot. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Apr 8, 2016)

Click said:


> I really like the 2nd and 3rd shot. Well done, Roo.



Thanks Click. Those were actually shots that I'd passed over initially but decided to try out the Nik software on them when it became free.


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks Roo. I usually avoid shooting cars on in/out laps because they are swerving all over the place and making life too damn difficult for us 'togs. Last few events I have been to i only had my 70-200, and the 2 pancakes with me to save on weight (although the STM motors aren't quite up to focusing fast enough much of the time), may have to switch back to the 24-105 or 12-24 for a while. 

Not to mention, the skies weren't nearly as nice as your first shot, really like the first and second shots!


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Roo. 
Thanks for the link, I have had a look at this a couple of times now, and there are some very nice shots there, but on the whole I was not that taken by the "artistic shots" I guess that is why he is famous and I am not! ;D There were a couple of shots there that I tried to get, the Daffodils being one that I failed miserably at so I might try his angle on that. 
Thanks for sharing it anyway. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> I thought I'd share this with you Graham as you asked for any tips to improve. While the images you shared are spot on and your panning technique is excellent, maybe there's a style in this guy's gallery you'd like to try. These were also taken at Goodwood but the obvious bonus that this guy seems to have is virtually unlimited access and that shows in the variety of his images.
> 
> http://petrolicious.com/just-because-another-beautiful-gallery-of-the-goodwood-member-s-meeting


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 11, 2016)

Mickat said:


> Luckshot said:
> 
> 
> > Mickat said:
> ...


Great shots. Just out of interest, how did you manage to get your 400mm and 1DX in? I was worried about my 300 f/2.8.


----------



## Roo (Apr 11, 2016)

dslrdummy said:


> Mickat said:
> 
> 
> > Luckshot said:
> ...



They have relaxed the entry requirements at the Australian GP in the last couple of years. They used to restrict it to non professional gear and no longer than 300mm focal length but last year the lens restriction was changed to 400mm physical length.


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 11, 2016)

Roo said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > Mickat said:
> ...


That's good to know, thanks.


----------



## Roo (Apr 17, 2016)

Phillip Island yesterday for the latest round of the V8Supercars championship. Not sure there has ever been a more picturesque backdrop for a race track. I didn't get around the whole track but there is hardly a bad spot for a spectator or ,even better, a photographer ie no large catch fences to impede the shots


----------



## d (Apr 17, 2016)

Hey Roo, nice shots! Yes, Phillip Island is a scenic spot - pity about all the noise when there's racing going on! ;D

I've only been to the track once, for the MotoGP a few years back when Stoner was at his peak. I don't shoot motorsport, but took the 300mm 2.8 lens along I had at the time to see what it was like trying to track bikes down the straight. Good fun, actually!

Cheers,
d.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Roo. 
Lovely shots, great panning, stunning looking backdrop. Well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Phillip Island yesterday for the latest round of the V8Supercars championship. Not sure there has ever been a more picturesque backdrop for a race track. I didn't get around the whole track but there is hardly a bad spot for a spectator or ,even better, a photographer ie no large catch fences to impede the shots


----------



## wsmith96 (Apr 17, 2016)

I had to the opportunity to see my first MotoGP at the Circuit of the Americas track in Austin. I don't shoot motorsports, and know nothing about motorcycle racing, but I brought along my 6D and 100-400 mk II to work on my panning shots. These were from the grandstands - not lucky enough to have trackside access. The last one is from the observation tower at the track. 



COTA 4_2016 (299 of 496) by Wesley Smith, on Flickr



COTA 4_2016 (194 of 496) by Wesley Smith, on Flickr



COTA 4_2016 (389 of 496) by Wesley Smith, on Flickr



COTA 4_2016 (386 of 496) by Wesley Smith, on Flickr

I didn't think that I did too bad for my skill level, and I would like to invite any criticism. The race was a lot of fun and I'll be going back the next time it comes through Austin.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2016)

Very nice shot, Wesley.


----------



## wsmith96 (Apr 17, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Wesley.



Thanks Click!


----------



## Roo (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice shot of Stoner d! I was lucky enough to using a 200-400 for most of my shots but also had the 16-35 and 70-200. The other beauty of the Island is the trackside parking = I could lock stuff away when I walked around the track.

Some very good shots from Texas Wesley. I particularly like the one from the tower. For non motorsports shooters both of you have done a good job 

Thanks for the compliment Graham!


----------



## Mickat (Apr 19, 2016)

Good shots there Roo, much better shooting there than through fence at the F1.
I've been to Phillip Island while on holidays one year but not for a race but would like to go to one . My partner and I did the go karts and a tour of the venue. We were lucky enough to see HRT doing a promo day for their sponsors so it was good to see at least something go round. 
We did find out that Garth Tander did break the noise restrictions that day which the guy giving the tour said they cop a fine for.
What did you think of the 200-400mm?


----------



## Roo (Apr 19, 2016)

Mickat said:


> Good shots there Roo, much better shooting there than through fence at the F1.
> I've been to Phillip Island while on holidays one year but not for a race but would like to go to one . My partner and I did the go karts and a tour of the venue. We were lucky enough to see HRT doing a promo day for their sponsors so it was good to see at least something go round.
> We did find out that Garth Tander did break the noise restrictions that day which the guy giving the tour said they cop a fine for.
> What did you think of the 200-400mm?



Thanks Mickat. First time shooting at the Island and loved it. I may have to go back for the MotoGP. The 200-400 is excellent although it's a bit of a beast - first time I have spent on a monopod for an extended period. Most of the day I was at f8 so it was no dramas going all the way from 200-560 without too much adjustment to settings.


----------



## TheJock (Apr 21, 2016)

There has been some outstanding images on here recently, very well done to everyone who took the time to share, you’ve inspired me!!
I just read the news that the Aussie V8’s are adding the Dubai Autodrome to their calendar for 2017/18!!!!!!!!!!!! I simply CANNOT wait to attend that race, last time they were at Yas Island in Abu Dhabi on their own, previously they where one of the support races at the F1, I was working on recovery at a twisty part of the track and me and my mate sat and watched them all swing SO wide that every single car scrapped along the barrier and lost their wing mirrors, we witnessed the wing mirrors flying through the air! it was one of my most cherished memories from all the motorsports I have watched over the years!! Did I mention that I can’t wait to see them again


----------



## Roo (Apr 22, 2016)

Stewart K said:


> There has been some outstanding images on here recently, very well done to everyone who took the time to share, you’ve inspired me!!
> I just read the news that the Aussie V8’s are adding the Dubai Autodrome to their calendar for 2017/18!!!!!!!!!!!! I simply CANNOT wait to attend that race, last time they were at Yas Island in Abu Dhabi on their own, previously they where one of the support races at the F1, I was working on recovery at a twisty part of the track and me and my mate sat and watched them all swing SO wide that every single car scrapped along the barrier and lost their wing mirrors, we witnessed the wing mirrors flying through the air! it was one of my most cherished memories from all the motorsports I have watched over the years!! Did I mention that I can’t wait to see them again



It will be interesting to see that race go ahead Stewart. As for the wing mirrors, they are seen as an expendable outer marker especially at tracks like Adelaide, Albert Park...well anywhere there is a wall close to the corner exit. If they haven't damaged a mirror then they haven't gone hard enough ;D The V8 utes series is on another level of insanity lol


----------



## Roo (Jun 26, 2016)

Just need to keep this thread alive lol


----------



## Tsteitle (Jun 26, 2016)

This is one of the images I shot for Motorsport.com. You can find the other images at the link below:

http://www.motorsport.com/nhra/photos/main-gallery/?r=8426&ph=1670


----------



## Roo (Jun 26, 2016)

Welcome Todd. Some epic images in that gallery


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2016)

Tsteitle said:


> This is one of the images I shot for Motorsport.com. You can find the other images at the link below:




Very nice shot, Todd. Welcome to CR.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi Roo. 
Great way to keep the thread going, nice shot. I would hope to see some shots from the Goodwood Festival of Speed showing up here soon as it has just finished. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Just need to keep this thread alive lol


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi Todd. 
Cool Shot, or maybe it's a hot shot! Not much better than exhaust flames to get the blood racing. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 12, 2016)

Some shots I made last weekend at the Gamma Racing Days in Assen, the Netherlands that I'd like to share. It was the first time using my brand new Sigma 150-600 Sports on my 5DMkIII. I luckily found a good new spot on a remote location of the track that gave good results with the strong sunlight - I'm always battling back-light at this track :

These are all from Race 1 of the BOSS GP.

"BOSS GP, the fastest race series in Europe and one of the most spectacular series in the international motorsport world. Brute race monsters from the Formula 1 go head to head against GP2, IndyCar, World Series by Renault and other powerful, fast and noisy Formula cars. This series is built on speed, spectacle and noise and will be a true paradise for the drivers as well for the motor sport fans" - bossgp.com

More pictures on my site of the BOSS GP and other classes here: http://www.mrsfotografie.nl/auto-motorsport/gamma-racing-day-2016/


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 12, 2016)

I saw an old post here about Tractor Pulling, well... I shoot that too  These were all taken with my 70-300L and 5DMkIII.


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2016)

Very nice pictures, mrsfotografie. 8)


----------



## Roo (Aug 13, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, mrsfotografie. 8)



+1. An interesting contrast in events - old F1 cars and tractor pulls


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 13, 2016)

Thank you for your kind comments. To add to the diversity (and your entertainment), here's a few from an event (mayhem is a better word) I had the pleasure of running into, rather unexpectedly I might add. These were shot using my Sony α6000 and 55-210 OSS which I had with me at the time.


----------



## tomscott (Aug 22, 2016)

No.27 Nissan R91CK (1991) (Nova Engineering) Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Nissan R91CK Nova Engineering

Highlight of shooting Silverstone Classic this year, one of my favourite events the Group C! Late on the Saturday night it's a twilight event. The noise and drama is out of this world with red hot discs and exhaust fire... Does it get better? The Forma Nissan chasing the incredible Jaguar XJR14 Silk Cut Purple 

7DMKII 100-400mm MKII


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2016)

Very nice panning. Well done, Tom.


----------



## Roo (Aug 22, 2016)

tomscott said:


> No.27 Nissan R91CK (1991) (Nova Engineering) Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr
> 
> Nissan R91CK Nova Engineering
> 
> ...



Great capture Tom!! That's some heavy rear brake bias!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi Tom. 
Great shot, nice panning, what shutter speed did you use? 

Hi Roo. 
Thank goodness, I thought I was the only one who looked at shots like this and assessed the brake bias before the general composition! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



tomscott said:


> Nissan R91CK Nova Engineering
> 
> Highlight of shooting Silverstone Classic this year, one of my favourite events the Group C! Late on the Saturday night it's a twilight event. The noise and drama is out of this world with red hot discs and exhaust fire... Does it get better? The Forma Nissan chasing the incredible Jaguar XJR14 Silk Cut Purple
> 
> 7DMKII 100-400mm MKII


----------



## tomscott (Aug 22, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tom.
> Great shot, nice panning, what shutter speed did you use?
> 
> Hi Roo.
> ...



Thanks Graham

1/60th F4.5 100mm the 100-400 with its inbuilt stabilisation is amazing in mode 2 no need for a monopod anymore except to save my arms!! ;D


----------



## Roo (Aug 23, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tom.
> Great shot, nice panning, what shutter speed did you use?
> 
> Hi Roo.
> ...



Hahaha - your eyes are drawn to the bright parts of an image so it is part of the composition ;D


----------



## TheJock (Aug 23, 2016)

Roo said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tom.
> ...



When I started this thread, I wondered how long it would take to bring out all the true petrol heads, so we’re on page 26 and here you all are ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi Roo. 
You know what I meant : smart Alec.  ;D I analysed the car before analysing picture but I guess technically you are correct. ;D

Hi Stewart. 
I'm sorry, I thought I made it quite clear from the start that I was a gearhead. Does this mean I'm not allowed here or should it be gearheads only. ;D
Edit, I just took a couple of iPad shots, I'm sat at my upstairs workbench having lunch and this is what surrounds me, two gearboxes in bits and most of an overdrive unit I'm rebuilding! Is that enough gears? ;D ;D ;D ;D
Cheers, Graham. 
Ps just in case it is lost in translation, Roo I'm only joking. 



Stewart K said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...


----------



## tomscott (Aug 23, 2016)

N0. 78 1965 2.0 Porsche 911 Classic GT Cars (pre &#x27;66) Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr

1965 2.0 Porsche 911 Classic GT Cars (pre '66)

Heres another from Silverstone Classics 2016. 

Nothing more thrilling than watching a 911 drifting through Abbey, the first bend at Silverstone Classic. Especially when your only a few feet away! One of my favourite cars of all time especially as the sun goes down in full attack mode! Fantastic race.

Canon 7DMKII 24-70 F2.8 

50mm F5.6 1/100th ISO 100


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi Tom. 
Yet another great shot. I'm sure you only share the best, but I'm curious as to what percentage of keepers you get with your slow shutter panning, I'd guess my keeper rate when panning is <10%, possibly even <5%! :-[ Even then they are seldom of the quality of yours. 

Cheers, Graham. 



tomscott said:


> 1965 2.0 Porsche 911 Classic GT Cars (pre '66)
> 
> Heres another from Silverstone Classics 2016.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomscott (Aug 23, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tom.
> Yet another great shot. I'm sure you only share the best, but I'm curious as to what percentage of keepers you get with your slow shutter panning, I'd guess my keeper rate when panning is <10%, possibly even <5%! :-[ Even then they are seldom of the quality of yours.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks graham! Appreciate it! 

It really depends on the situation in this case the cars are coming down the international Pits into abbey so the cars are probably traveling at 120-150mph depending on the car, at this speed and being right on the corner getting the shot exactly where you want it is really tough and depends when you start focusing on the car as the difference between it coming in and being at the apex is a split second then your at a full side view to the rear so the camera does struggle so in this case it's really quite difficult especially with the car coming toward you. But the 7DMKII is much easier to use than my 5DMKIII because it shoots so quick meaning you get more chance and the focus points are spread much further in the viewfinder. It also depends on what technique you use the car above was literally 10ft away so the speed at which you have to move the camera is much more violent the closer you are making it much more difficult.

On this occasion it's maybe 10% and a lot are binned to get the right shot but thankfully there are plenty of laps to get one of each car. But it depends what you class as a keeper as I don't really shoot to document I shoot with the idea of creating a more artistic visually stimulating image so sometimes the blur adds to the image. Sometimes not.

Side pans are the easiest and I get probably 85% depending on how the car is traveling whether it's accelerating decelerating etc and how fast they are traveling. Also depends on the cars the group C and F1 cars are the most difficult because they speed up and slow down so quickly making even the best AF system struggle.

But like I say it's all dependant on distance and when your track side your much closer which sometimes makes life more difficult. At the same time the faster the car and being closer means you can up the shutter speed and still get nice images. There is a correlation between the corner, entry speed and distance and it does take a while to work it out. I was shooting the above at 1/60th and got absolutely nothing worth while looking at upped it to 100 and got some nice images and even at 160 got some really nice images. So depends on the situation and getting it right is hard! 

But the newest tech really helps first time shooting an automotive event with the 7DMKII and it blew me away too many keepers! The 100-400 MKII really helped too it's IS is amazing.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi Tom. 
Ok now I'm blown away, tracking these speed demons at 10ft away (btw green with envy at you being that close) I feel I should be backing away whilst bowing graciously to such talent. I had trouble (as in I was afraid I would injure myself) panning the Goodwood revival cars from 3 or 4 times that distance as they passed me on the Lavant straight, probably doing about that speed, couldn't manage it and had to move up to Woodcote corner braking area to have a chance of keeping them in the frame. 
With regards to the 7DII, I find that I get a lot of missed focus shots and would love to hand it to someone like yourself who has good success with their 7DII so that you could take some shots then hand it back and say it was definitely me not the camera that had the issue, I'm reluctant to blame the camera (poor craftsman always blames his tools) but I have heard so many "I have focus issues" reports that I'm not convinced. I would be happy to hear it was me as I'm sure I am the weak link in the system but uncertainty is distracting. 
Thanks for an interesting expanded answer to my question. 

Cheers, Graham. 



tomscott said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tom.
> ...


----------



## tomscott (Aug 24, 2016)

Its certainly not for the faint hearted but thankfully that corner is a long, wide and fairly well protected as the cars should naturally spin away from you! haha you hope anyway!

I've read lots of unfair criticism of the MKII some I agree with some I don't. I have found it to be a fantastic adversary and use it a great deal. Its been in some very inhospitable places, I took it across africa for 2 months through rain forrest harsh dessert and then through south east asia through rainy season and it didn't miss a beat and I barely missed a shot. Although I have had the odd image that has been out of focus I generally haven't had many problems. I shot a wedding using it as a second camera and did have a couple of images which were OOF which were questionable but every camera i have owned has done that at some point. Silverstone was a good test, over the 3 days I shot around 10,000 images with the 7D and apart from panning the camera didn't really miss. Setting the camera up properly is essential with the 7DMKII as the focus points cover so much of the frame the focus mode really does determine the outcome much more than the 5DMKIII. The 5Ds focus points cover much less of the frame so when shooting motorsport most of the points cover the subject so its much easier for the system to track exactly what you want. The 7Ds on the other hand I found it would catch where gravel turns into grass etc so is much more sensitive.

I did have a few problems in Africa but it was more because at 600mm and over the atmospheric issues become a much bigger problem with heat rising so that was a learning curve for me as I was using the 100-400mm with a 1.4 at times which is nearly 900mm on the 7D. The heat was making the camera struggle to focus and when it did the animal was distorted and OOF. But that was me not the camera. 

It depends, I've read a lot of people saying that the 7DII just won't focus rather than it focusing on the wrong area of the frame, but I would argue that the above with people using FF cameras that is their problem. The points are also a lot bigger on the 7DMKII in comparison to the frame so its easier for the camera to misinterpret at small apertures. Im not sure if there is problems with certain cameras or not but it just doesn't make sense to me with how mine has performed. 

Its definitely a camera that needs practice to use and has its quirks. 

What sort of issues have you been having? Also what lenses have you been using? Because of the MP the camera is much more susceptible to movement than the previous 7 and a really good 4 stop IS lens really makes the difference especially in mode 2 and 3 for motorsport!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi Tom. 
Unfortunately crashing cars don't always abide by what you think they should do, be safe out there. 

As for the camera, even with high shutter speeds that should eliminate tracking error and aperture that should provide sufficient depth of field it seems that the first shot (AI Servo) can be oof, next sharp, next couple oof (or not as sharp), then some sharp. I know that with the 70-200 f2.8 II this camera can catch a target lightning quick for a snatch shot, I also know that for tracking one should try to give the camera time to establish a good focus lock before the first shot. I have AI Servo 1st shot set to focus not speed, 2nd shot focus not speed. Things understandably get worse with the 2xIII on the 70-200, and my older Σ150-500 is a lot slower to AF and often just goes walkabout of its own accord if the contrast is low so I don't take any real notice of its behaviour. 
I also noticed last weekend at the Bournemouth Air Festival that when I was tracking planes keeping the plane as close to centre as possible the AF boxes would seem to fall off the back of the plane, only way to get them back on was to stop AF and start again, back button method. Initially I put this down to the light, cloud and the colour of the planes being similar to the clouds, but then the Red Arrows came on and gave the same problem. I have the EOS iTR AF enabled as it seems this should help in pretty much any situation. 

Cheers, Graham. 



tomscott said:


> Its certainly not for the faint hearted but thankfully that corner is a long, wide and fairly well protected as the cars should naturally spin away from you! haha you hope anyway!
> 
> 
> What sort of issues have you been having? Also what lenses have you been using? Because of the MP the camera is much more susceptible to movement than the previous 7 and a really good 4 stop IS lens really makes the difference especially in mode 2 and 3 for motorsport!


----------



## StephenHopkins (Sep 6, 2016)

Absolutely loved looking though this thread. I particularity loved the v8 supercars photos several of you have posted, photos from the AGP and Phillip Island were awesome! Very great stuff!


----------



## Mickat (Sep 6, 2016)

StephenHopkins said:


> Absolutely loved looking though this thread. I particularity loved the v8 supercars photos several of you have posted, photos from the AGP and Phillip Island were awesome! Very great stuff!



Here are some more then to tickle the taste buds


----------



## Roo (Sep 6, 2016)

StephenHopkins said:


> Absolutely loved looking though this thread. I particularity loved the v8 supercars photos several of you have posted, photos from the AGP and Phillip Island were awesome! Very great stuff!



Thanks Stephen  much appreciated.

Nice shots again Mickat! 

I should have more to post in a couple of weeks after the Sandown round  Looking forward catching all the retro liveries.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
A couple from the Goodwood Revival, the Kinrara Trophy, an hour race run through dusk. I have only uploaded two so far. I have tried to capture two cars in each shot, one panned and sharp(ish) and the other car OOF and smeared for effect, I tried it both ways, lead car sharp chase car blurred and vice versa though I haven't uploaded any of the vice versa's yet. Does this work, why or why not? 

Before headlights! 


SE0A7479_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

After headlights! It is dark to try to convey the actual light level. 


SE0A7526_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Edit, just put up the right shot! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Sep 12, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> A couple from the Goodwood Revival, the Kinrara Trophy, an hour race run through dusk. I have only uploaded two so far. I have tried to capture two cars in each shot, one panned and sharp(ish) and the other car OOF and smeared for effect, I tried it both ways, lead car sharp chase car blurred and vice versa though I haven't uploaded any of the vice versa's yet. Does this work, why or why not?
> 
> Before headlights!
> ...



Nice panning work on both shots Graham! The Corvette image works a bit better for me which is probably due to the cars being in closer proximity to each other, and the thirds, rather than being at either edge of the frame. Both worked better for me with the top of the image cropped down a bit. Of course I could be wrong

Just watched that Jag and Aston battle on the Goodwood fb page...it didn't end well for the Aston.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi Roo. 
Thanks for your input, the edits were quick and done whilst the rest of the group we rented the house with were watching a film, I was slightly distracted by that and the fact that my mouse has a very loud CLICK and I didn't want to annoy them. 
There were several battles that didn't end well, including a car, can't remember which one, that came past after the race with serious damage and flames rolling out from underneath. 
Fortunately the driver realised (might have been he heard all the people shouting fire at him) and stopped right by the marshals that were looking for debris (registration plate from a Corvette) they grabbed extinguishers and tackled and extinguished the fire. 
A lady near by commented on what the extinguisher powder might be doing to the paint job, my reply, stopping it from getting charred! 
Hats off to the marshals for a job well done, and a big thank you to track marshals everywhere for being there so that we the public can enjoy the racing, without them (amongst others) these events could not happen. 
I'm going to try to get some more up soon, got home late last night and getting sorted out then time to play. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
I posted some of this before, I've done some cropping so hopefully they work better this time! 

A couple from the Goodwood Revival, the Kinrara Trophy, an hour race run through dusk. I have only uploaded two so far. I have tried to capture two cars in each shot, one panned and sharp(ish) and the other car OOF and smeared for effect, I tried it both ways, lead car sharp chase car blurred and vice versa though I haven't uploaded any of the vice versa's yet.  I have now uploaded one of the vice versa. 
Does this work, why or why not? 

Before headlights! 


SE0A7479_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

After headlights! It is dark to try to convey the actual light level. 


SE0A7526_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

One the other way round, chase car sharp, lead car not so much. 


SE0A7529_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

And now for some of the ambience, 
It rained all day Saturday, lots of racing but as I didn't _*have*_ to get the shot and didn't want to spend the day wringing wet I stayed in the tent. 
Not sure how the 7DII would have coped in that weather and didn't want to find that out either! 

GRRC Members tent at Lavant Straight on a rainy Saturday, most stayed there all day, listening to the cars go by live and watching on the many screens provided. I was going to repeat this shot on a Sunny Sunday, the place was almost empty but I forgot!


SE0A7659_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Three lovely ladies that entertained us with songs on a rainy Saturday at Goodwood. 


SE0A7669_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

A typical row in the tax exempt parking at Goodwood. 
From right to left,
TR6, TR6, Bitter, TR6, Herald, Vitesse, Jaguar (MKII?), Spitfire, Jenson Interceptor, Jenson (541?), Jenson (541?), Unknown. 


SE0A7672_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Many more on my Flickr page! 8)
My car was in the row behind which was almost empty. 
I have more to process from which I will post a couple that might be of interest. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## StephenHopkins (Sep 17, 2016)

Couple of mine from this summer.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 17, 2016)

StephenHopkins said:


> Couple of mine from this summer.



Cool, I like 'crude' motorsports 8)


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2016)

StephenHopkins said:


> Couple of mine from this summer.




Very nice series, Stephen.


----------



## Roo (Sep 23, 2016)

Great stuff Graham and Stephen. I've always wanted to be part of the "inner circle" at a speedway event ;D

Here are a few of mine from the Supercars event at Sandown last weekend


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 23, 2016)

Roo said:


> Great stuff Graham and Stephen. I've always wanted to be part of the "inner circle" at a speedway event ;D
> 
> Here are a few of mine from the Supercars event at Sandown last weekend



Awesome!


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2016)

Roo said:


> Great stuff Graham and Stephen. I've always wanted to be part of the "inner circle" at a speedway event ;D
> 
> Here are a few of mine from the Supercars event at Sandown last weekend



Very nice series, Roo. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi Roo. 
Thanks. 
Really like the second shot, great timing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Great stuff Graham and Stephen. I've always wanted to be part of the "inner circle" at a speedway event ;D
> 
> Here are a few of mine from the Supercars event at Sandown last weekend


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
A couple more from Goodwood, a demonstration by the marshals of why they have extinguishers dotted around the place. 

As it rolled by the flames were licking out from under the car and up the left side door, one marshal laid down and attacked the bottom with his extinguisher, the others tackled the interior and engine bay, an up close and personal display of how to extinguish an engine bay fire! 
I can report that the extinguisher medium tastes horrid. 


SE0A7880_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

A lady asked what harm the powder might be doing to the paint, it's stopping it from getting charred! 



SE0A7884_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Fire all out, car saved, driver and marshals safe. 
It is not Thruxton, Goodwood just borrow / hire the fire car. 


SE0A7887_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Its been a long time away from the forum, but a couple weeks ago was the Fall Classic at Mont-Tremblant in Québec (Canada). I tought it would be time to bring my oldest son (4 and a half) to his first race and he LOVED it. Here are a couple of the pics I took of the cars racing. 

As most older cars are not that fast, I tried to experiment with what are quite low shutter speed (low for me at least down to 1/60) for my panning. I had a pretty low keeper rate, but still some decent shots came out.

I hope you enjoy one or two.


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2016)

IMG_0001 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Its been a long time away from the forum, but a couple weeks ago was the Fall Classic at Mont-Tremblant in Québec (Canada). I tought it would be time to bring my oldest son (4 and a half) to his first race and he LOVED it. Here are a couple of the pics I took of the cars racing.
> 
> ...




Beautiful series. Very nice panning.


----------



## Roo (Oct 4, 2016)

Welcome back IMG... and what a way to come back  Nice series!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi IMG_0001. 
Very nice series, 1/60th will get you very few keepers (well it doesn't get me many) but what you got are great shots, well done. Don't forget to take some high shutter speed shots to guarantee some keepers! 
Glad your son enjoyed it, getting him started young so he will have great memories of time spent with dad. 

Nice to have you back. 

Cheers, Graham. 



IMG_0001 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Its been a long time away from the forum, but a couple weeks ago was the Fall Classic at Mont-Tremblant in Québec (Canada). I tought it would be time to bring my oldest son (4 and a half) to his first race and he LOVED it. Here are a couple of the pics I took of the cars racing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roo (Oct 5, 2016)

A few more from Sandown


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2016)

Roo said:


> A few more from Sandown



Very nice pictures, Roo. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hello again,

Thanks for the kind words to Click, Roo and Graham. I've flipped a bit through the latest pages of the thread, there are quite a few nice pics in there. Good job everyone.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi Roo. 
Nice series of shots, that first one is fabulous, the penalty for cutting the apex, traction and steering relying on one wheel each! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> A few more from Sandown


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 16, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tom.
> Unfortunately crashing cars don't always abide by what you think they should do, be safe out there.
> 
> As for the camera, even with high shutter speeds that should eliminate tracking error and aperture that should provide sufficient depth of field it seems that the first shot (AI Servo) can be oof, next sharp, next couple oof (or not as sharp), then some sharp. I know that with the 70-200 f2.8 II this camera can catch a target lightning quick for a snatch shot, I also know that for tracking one should try to give the camera time to establish a good focus lock before the first shot. I have AI Servo 1st shot set to focus not speed, 2nd shot focus not speed. Things understandably get worse with the 2xIII on the 70-200, and my older Σ150-500 is a lot slower to AF and often just goes walkabout of its own accord if the contrast is low so I don't take any real notice of its behaviour.
> ...



I would say that this: "it seems that the first shot (AI Servo) can be oof, next sharp, next couple oof (or not as sharp), then some sharp" is EXACTLY what I have experienced most of this year from my 7d mk1, expecially when trying very slow shutter speed panning shots, both air shows and motorsports. Always found it a weird quirk of the camera and didn't know if I wasn't doing something right. Interesting it isn't the same camera or person to get that trait.
Sort of put the motorsports ones down to me trying to stand back and bit and pan with trees/people in front to blur them out a bit and the AF just catching them enough to distract the camera. 

Been away from the forums a bit due to my laptops HDD deciding it didn't want to be a HDD anymore. New drive, only a few lost photos, now awaiting a LR upgrade before I start to churn through 40GB of car and plane photos


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi dhr90. 
I look forwards to seeing some of them here then. Glad to hear hdd failure didn't cost you too many shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tom.
> ...


----------



## StephenHopkins (Oct 19, 2016)

The v8 supercar shots still melt my heart. I loved them all!


----------



## GN Photos (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello to all,

This is my first post on Canon Rumors. I have been reading and learning from all of the helpful, knowledgeable and talented photographers on this site, for a few years now. I just retired and am getting back into photography from the darkroom days. I have been slowly collecting my new gear for a while. I have acquired a 5D Mk III, 16-35mm f/2.8 L II, 24-70mm f/2.8 L II, 70-200 L IS II f/2.8 L and a 100-400 L IS II f4.5-5.6. I still have a LOT to learn and Lightroom is pretty confusing to me.

I shot these with the 100-400 in April at The Circuit of the Americas, in Austin, TX. So, here are a few shots I got of my favorite subject, MotoGP.

Thanks for looking,

Geoff


----------



## GN Photos (Oct 20, 2016)

And few of "The Doctor", Valentino Rossi.


----------



## Roo (Oct 20, 2016)

Welcome Geoff. Some excellent captures there. We have the MotoGP bikes at the Island this weekend but unfortunately I won't be able to make it down there but it's on my to do list!


----------



## GN Photos (Oct 20, 2016)

Thank you Roo, I appreciate the positive comment. I was a little nervous with it being my first post. Philip Island is dream destination track of mine. It's just quite a distance from California. Since MM93 has wrapped up the Championship, it's now for the runner-up spot.

Geoff


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi Geoff. 
Some really nice shots, I really need to know, did the Repsol bike in the final shot come back up again or had it passed the point of no return, it looks pretty flat to the ground from the angle you used. 
Some very sharp panning there too. Great gear list btw. 

Cheers, Graham. 



GeoffN said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> This is my first post on Canon Rumors. I have been reading and learning from all of the helpful, knowledgeable and talented photographers on this site, for a few years now. I just retired and am getting back into photography from the darkroom days. I have been slowly collecting my new gear for a while. I have acquired a 5D Mk III, 16-35mm f/2.8 L II, 24-70mm f/2.8 L II, 70-200 L IS II f/2.8 L and a 100-400 L IS II f4.5-5.6. I still have a LOT to learn and Lightroom is pretty confusing to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roo (Oct 21, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Geoff.
> Some really nice shots, I really need to know, did the Repsol bike in the final shot come back up again or had it passed the point of no return, it looks pretty flat to the ground from the angle you used.
> Some very sharp panning there too. Great gear list btw.
> 
> ...



My guess would be the angle taken from high in the tower at CoTA that gives the impression it's about to slide out. But you are right - there is some very good panning going on


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2016)

Beautiful series, GeoffN. I really like your pictures. Welcome to CR.


----------



## GN Photos (Oct 21, 2016)

Thank you all for your kind words. Valvebounce, Marc Marquez (MM93) on the Repsol Honda did not throw it away, he won the race that day and has won all three races held at CoTA. The MotoGP bikes are capable of 60 degree lean angles and have hit a top speed of 228 MPH at San Marino, Italy. Roo, you are correct, the shot was taken from the tower at turn 17. The tower is 251 feet tall.

Thank you again, I know there is a lot of talent on this website and it's a little intimidating. I appreciate the welcome and the compliments.

Geoff


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 28, 2016)

A few from Brands Hatch at the start of the month.

1.



Gordon Shedden by Matt, on Flickr

2.


Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

3.



Colburn by Matt, on Flickr

4.



Will Burns by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2016)

Very nice panning on the first one. Well done.


----------



## Roo (Oct 28, 2016)

nice ones Matt. That first one is incredible at that shutter speed


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 28, 2016)

Clicks Click, Thanks Roo. Was very satisfied with that one!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi Matt. 
Nice series, as others have said, nice panning on the first shot, nice try panning at 1/6th sec on the open wheel cars! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> A few from Brands Hatch at the start of the month.


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 29, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Matt.
> Nice series, as others have said, nice panning on the first shot, nice try panning at 1/6th sec on the open wheel cars! ;D
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


I did try 1/2 sec, but there wasn't anything even close to a keeper. 5 months until my next race now, going to be out of panning practice!


----------



## Roo (Oct 30, 2016)

dhr90 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Matt.
> ...



when all else fail - cars on the motorway ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi Roo. 
For a long time I have wanted to try the classic light trails shot, and every time I get close I think about the huge angry bloke that after screeching to a stop gets out of his car and walks over and knocks my block off! :-\
Same problem practicing panning on the street, plus the motorways are fenced off and closed to pedestrians. I guess if you happen to know the owner of some farmland that backs on to the motorway you could do it from there! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...


----------



## TheJock (Oct 30, 2016)

Roo said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...


LOL ;D

Some amazing shots recently, I especially love the slow shutter/panning as well.
I have the F1 at Yas Island next month (can't wait) and it's not long until our 24 hour race at the Dubai Autodrome (January), looking forward to any future posts in this thread, it's going really well


----------



## Roo (Oct 30, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> For a long time I have wanted to try the classic light trails shot, and every time I get close I think about the huge angry bloke that after screeching to a stop gets out of his car and walks over and knocks my block off! :-\
> Same problem practicing panning on the street, plus the motorways are fenced off and closed to pedestrians. I guess if you happen to know the owner of some farmland that backs on to the motorway you could do it from there!
> 
> ...



Interesting Graham. It's not a problem I've encountered here. Our freeways are not generally pedestrian accessible but they do have regular rest stop areas and there are overpasses that can be shot from. I'll even practice panning while doing street photography in the city


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi Roo. 
Our little island doesn't have a motorway, a half mile of dual carriageway is the nearest we get and that is often near stationary during daylight hours.
I'm guessing that being in a city is the difference, in a city a camera may be fairly common especially in touristy areas, although I live in a tourist area it is very rural and a camera at the side of the road is and would be seen as unusual and possibly an infringement on the subjects privacy even though there is theoretically no expectation of privacy in a public place. 
Of course the biggest problem here might be my perception of the situation and nothing more? :-\ ???
Also I think the presence of flash photography by the side of a road at night doing second shutter light trails might be frowned upon (at the very least) by the police. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Roo.
> ...


----------



## Roo (Oct 31, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Also I think the presence of flash photography by the side of a road at night doing second shutter light trails might be frowned upon (at the very least) by the police.



Ahhh now here you would probably be set upon for that - the motorists might be a bit angry thinking that they'd been nabbed by a roadside speed camera lol


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 31, 2016)

Roo said:


> when all else fail - cars on the motorway ;D



While there are some bridges over roads round here, there has been too many instances of blocks of concrete being thrown at vehicles for me to get more than a few shots before being arrested. Same problem prohibits the classic light trails shots too. 

Hoping to have some time off work in the next week or two and some end of season testing to shoot, would get a bit more variety of vehicles too.


----------



## kaihp (Nov 1, 2016)

dhr90 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > when all else fail - cars on the motorway ;D
> ...



Here in Denmark, the car of a German family was hit by two 30kg (66lbs) concrete slabs and two cobblestones of 10kg in August, thrown from a motorway bridge. The 33yo mother died shortly after, the 36yo father was in a (medically induced) coma for about a month, and their 5yo son was lucky to escape with superficial damages.

Fortunately the police force can still tell the difference between concrete slabs and photo gear.


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 12, 2016)

Found another shot from Brands Hatch last month. Will be there tomorrow and shooting some night racing, will really test the ISO capabilities of a 7D. Will be trying hard to capture flaming exhausts and glowing brake discs. 




Eastwood by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## TheJock (Nov 13, 2016)

dhr90 said:


> Found another shot from Brands Hatch last month. Will be there tomorrow and shooting some night racing, will really test the ISO capabilities of a 7D. Will be trying hard to capture flaming exhausts and glowing brake discs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a fantastic shot Matt, I love the 996 and this really sets it off 8)


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2016)

dhr90 said:


> Found another shot from Brands Hatch last month. Will be there tomorrow and shooting some night racing, will really test the ISO capabilities of a 7D. Will be trying hard to capture flaming exhausts and glowing brake discs.



Cool shot, Matt. I really like this one.


----------



## TheJock (Dec 5, 2016)

Well that's the F1 season over with for another year, and what an ending! A new world champion, a retirement, rumours, doughnuts, aerobatics, 2 legends leaving us; and of course the tyre testing in the days that followed.
It was a great Grand Prix this year and I for one was totally in favour of the tactics that have been damned by some, it made for a tense race!!
I'll add a few images over the next few threads, I hope you enjoy them


----------



## TheJock (Dec 5, 2016)

A few more

First one appears to be McLarens power plants from the last 2 seasons!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheJock (Dec 5, 2016)

I hope your not bored yet, those are just from the Thursday pit lane walk!
Some from the action days now!


----------



## TheJock (Dec 5, 2016)

A few more action shots, I loved watching them flying round turn 3 with the sparks-a-flying!!


----------



## TheJock (Dec 5, 2016)

More action...


----------



## TheJock (Dec 5, 2016)

And the last few.

First is the Etihad A380 and the Al Fursan Aerobatics team doing the fly-by, second is my old recovery chief and his second in command, third up needs no introduction!


----------



## Roo (Dec 5, 2016)

Excellent stuff Stewart!! A lot of great images.

Part of me doesn't agree with Hamilton's tactics but I understand why he did it - he's a competitor that wants to win it all and it did add tension to the end of the race. It's a bit of a different take on Sir Jack Brabham's motto of "win at the slowest possible speed" though. ;D


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2016)

Very nice series, Stewart ! 8)


----------



## Mickat (Dec 6, 2016)

Good stuff Stewart, 

I was just saying the other day to my partner about when you would be posting some images.

Anymore? ;D


----------



## TheJock (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'll see if there are anymore worthy of airing 

I really enjoyed the race, and the tactics really were the only "play" that Hamilton had in his arsenal at the time, so well played to him I say. It excites me to know that there are still drivers with that _eye of the tiger_
I think Brabham would have approved ;D


----------



## Roo (Dec 7, 2016)

Stewart K said:


> I think Brabham would have approved ;D



The man who kept his pursuers at bay by driving at the edge of the track to flick up pebbles would certainly have approved


----------



## Mickat (Dec 26, 2016)

Slowly going through some images back in July I think.

Start off with a bad practice session for DJR Penske.


----------



## Mickat (Dec 26, 2016)

Supercars Ipswich


----------



## Mickat (Dec 26, 2016)

Supercars Ipswich


----------



## Mickat (Dec 26, 2016)

Supercars Ipswich


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2016)

Very nice series, Mickat.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi Mickat. 
That is some action series, excellent shots, hopefully the driver was ok after that sudden stop. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mickat said:


> Slowly going through some images back in July I think.
> 
> Start off with a bad practice session for DJR Penske.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi Mickat. 
Very nice series of shots of the racing, man those things are running some negative camber on the front aren't they. 
Great timing on the last shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mickat said:


> Supercars Ipswich


----------



## Roo (Dec 26, 2016)

Some very nice shots there Mickat. The HRT shot reminds me how hard it is to work with fluoro colours.


----------



## Mickat (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks guys, 

I took my parents out as they have never been to anything like Supercars or any motorsport for that matter.
My old man was shooting with a Pentax K3-II and then used my 1DX for a little bit. He finally understands why I bought a 1DX. Enjoyed it so much that he wants to go again next year.

Fluro never really turns out well with photos that's for sure.
Will be interesting with the changes to sponsorship and driver shuffles next year.


----------



## TheJock (Jan 3, 2017)

Some fantastic shots there Mickat, I've only managed to see the V8 Supercars once in their "full on" glory, they were one of the support races at the F1 in Abu Dhabi back in 2010, simply stunning!
I have the Dubai 24 Hours coming up in 2 weeks time, I believe there are 6 or 7 Lambo's this year so my _FLAME-ON_ pictures should be good!!! cant wait, I love it 8)


----------



## StephenHopkins (Jan 21, 2017)

Haven't been able to do any of the full size stuff so I've made do. Man the smaller cars absolutely fly! Also been playing with the longer shutter speed for some blurred shots. These cars are so much fun to shoot, harder than some of the full size stuff ;D Lighting at all the places I've been to is so bad or weird(like three different colors of lights in an area), really makes it fun and challenging.


----------



## Roo (Jan 23, 2017)

StephenHopkins said:


> Haven't been able to do any of the full size stuff so I've made do. Man the smaller cars absolutely fly! Also been playing with the longer shutter speed for some blurred shots. These cars are so much fun to shoot, harder than some of the full size stuff ;D Lighting at all the places I've been to is so bad or weird(like three different colors of lights in an area), really makes it fun and challenging.



Nice ones. I've only shot a few outdoors and they are quick but at least their movement is predictable...for the most part ;D


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Stewart K said:


> A few more
> 
> First one appears to be McLarens power plants from the last 2 seasons!!!!!!!!!!!



I am struggling to remember why I'm a McLaren fan and the power plant joke is awesome!! I laughed for a good while. I think with Jenson out of the car, it is time for me to move on. I'll be cheering for the new young Canadian for sure though.


----------



## Buck (Jan 23, 2017)

from the 2017 ROC- Race of Champions in Miami


----------



## Roo (Jan 23, 2017)

bluenoser1993 said:


> Stewart K said:
> 
> 
> > A few more
> ...



Stay with them.. It's obvious from the photo that McLaren need all the fans they can get ;D It will be interesting to see how the go this year since Ron has been ousted.


----------



## Mickat (Jan 23, 2017)

Roo said:


> bluenoser1993 said:
> 
> 
> > Stewart K said:
> ...



Can't wait for Melbourne again, can't come soon enough for me. Should be nice to see the new cars with their aggressive looking features. 4-6 seconds quicker this year so will have to be very vigilant when they come round not to miss them . Good thing I bought a new toy perhaps 

As for Mclaren, it would be good to see them back in the running again. Would be nice if Red Bull, Mclaren, Ferrari and Mercedes were a lot closer together. 4 top teams all in the running for top step would be a great season to watch.


----------



## Roo (Jan 24, 2017)

Mickat said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > bluenoser1993 said:
> ...



Same here - same seats in the Prost stand again. March will be huge though with Avalon at the beginning of the month too. What new toy have you added?


----------



## Mickat (Jan 24, 2017)

yeah same for me and my partner. We are in the Piquet stand (turn 3). Good for when it's hot and raining, we have an under cover spot to go to. 

As for the new toys, we have purchased a GoPro Hero5 and a 1DX Mark II to go along with it. The Mrs wanted the 1DX so i guess I just had to get another one 

Quite a few changes happening in F1, new specs for cars, Ecclestone now given up top spot, Ross Brawn is back with the new F1 Commercial Group, few driver changes. 

Would be good to see a couple more teams into the mix again too.


----------



## dhr90 (Jan 27, 2017)

I've finally gotten around to going through my photos from the Britcar Into The Night race at Brands Hatch back in November, was a leap into the unknown with know what to do or even try settings wise. 

Has made me toy yet again with the idea of going full frame with a 5DIII from my 7D, but I may miss the reach. Anyone find they seem to reach a limit as to how slow a shutter speed they can use and still get keepers? 1/20th seems to be mine, managed a solitary 1/10th once which I'm proud of, would be nice to get to 1/5th or 1/4th, but I just don't seem to get things right or maybe not using the right lenses in the right way?

Here is a small selection, more on Flickr which I expect I'll share a few more of here over the coming weeks/months  

C&C as always welcome.

1. 


Aston Martin by Matt, on Flickr

2.


Ginetta G55&#x27;s by Matt, on Flickr

3.


Ginetta G55 and Mosler MT900 by Matt, on Flickr

4.


Ferrari 458 by Matt, on Flickr

5.


Ferrari 458 by Matt, on Flickr

6. This was from the Trackday Trophy, see MX5's, Clio's and Fiesta's mix it with a Porsche Cayman and a VW Caddy Van was a new and amusing one to me!! 


Mazda MX5 by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2017)

Very nice series, Matt. I especially like the second picture. 

Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi Matt. 
Very nice series of shots, I'd like to be able to get usable shots with twice the shutter speed! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> Anyone find they seem to reach a limit as to how slow a shutter speed they can use and still get keepers? 1/20th seems to be mine, managed a solitary 1/10th once which I'm proud of, would be nice to get to 1/5th or 1/4th, but I just don't seem to get things right or maybe not using the right lenses in the right way?
> 
> Here is a small selection, more on Flickr which I expect I'll share a few more of here over the coming weeks/months
> 
> C&C as always welcome.


----------



## Roo (Jan 27, 2017)

Excellent Shots Matt. I can generally get shots at 1/40-1/60th but below that is a lottery.


----------



## dhr90 (Jan 27, 2017)

Roo said:


> Excellent Shots Matt. I can generally get shots at 1/40-1/60th but below that is a lottery.





Valvebounce said:


> Hi Matt.
> Very nice series of shots, I'd like to be able to get usable shots with twice the shutter speed! ;D
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...





Click said:


> Very nice series, Matt. I especially like the second picture.
> 
> Well done.



Thanks! I have a very low keeper rate when shooting at 1/20th, maybe 1 in 50? Even the keepers get binned if they are too similar. Think I took around 1300 photos on the day, kept 50-60 that I felt I liked and were in focus, could have saved a few more, but just didn't like them. Many had to have sharpening and noise reduction applied in post.


----------



## Mickat (Feb 5, 2017)

Very nice shots indeed  



> I can generally get shots at 1/40-1/60th but below that is a lottery.


 I would be the same.

Definitely my favorite thread, good to see quality shots.


----------



## dhr90 (Feb 5, 2017)

Mickat said:


> Very nice shots indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

My favourite thread too, sadly it doesn't see as many posts as other threads. Hoping some people caught some action from Daytona and Bathurst! 

Working out which races to go to this year, 2 or 3 BTCC rounds, Britcar again as well. Thinknig about the WEC at silverstone, but its a bit far for one day, and expensive for a weekend away. Anyone else have motorsport plans already for the year?


----------



## Roo (Feb 6, 2017)

dhr90 said:


> Mickat said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice shots indeed
> ...



It's been a great thread so far  I have the Australian GP next month and then will look to Phillip Island for the Supercars and maybe Sandown later in the year. I have a couple of other ideas for hill climbs and drags but I'll have to wait and see how that pans out.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Matt. 
Yep plans for Goodwood members meet in March, lots of room for camera swinging, Goodwood Revival in September, not so much room for camera swinging!  
Do planes count :, Bournemouth Air Festival also September!

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> Anyone else have motorsport plans already for the year?


----------



## TheJock (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi guys, 

Sorry not been around much lately, but I enjoyed looking through all the brilliant images everyone has posted lately.
Here's a few shots from the Dubai 24 hours which was in mid January, hope you enjoy them 8)


----------



## TheJock (Feb 12, 2017)

Another few


----------



## TheJock (Feb 12, 2017)

more


----------



## TheJock (Feb 12, 2017)

more


----------



## TheJock (Feb 12, 2017)

Last set


----------



## TheJock (Feb 12, 2017)

OK, just a couple more ;D


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2017)

Very nice series, Stewart. 8)

I especially like this shot.







Well done, Sir!


----------



## kaihp (Feb 12, 2017)

Stewart K said:


> more


I like the two pictures of the #303 car - first getting hit by another, and then with lots of duct tape to keep it going.

The old racers' adage is true: "Duct tape - never leave home without it!".

(the jury is still out on whether duct tape or zip ties are the racers' best friend).


----------



## Mickat (Feb 24, 2017)

So I've been thinking and wanted to see what others think.

Aus GP is coming up and i shoot with a 400 2.8 IS, I was considering getting a drop in CPL for the lens,
Has anyone got any experience with them, good idea, waste of money? Do you think I would benefit from it?

Thanks, any comments would be good, Cheers

Michael


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 24, 2017)

Air Racing, drags, and stuff that's fast and loud. And few other things that are motorsports related.



Reno 2015 Lee Oman T-6 tight 5494 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Funny Cars nite race NHRA 2013 8706 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Infineon NHRA Girls- Ashleigh, Sonia, Torunn, and Ashley by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Air Racing, drags, and stuff that's fast and loud. And few other things that are motorsports related.



Very nice pictures, Keith. I especially like the first shot... 

...and the girls. ;D


----------



## Nitro Nick (Mar 3, 2017)

Drag racing is my favourite motorsport


----------



## Click (Mar 3, 2017)

Awesome. Great shots, Nitro Nick. 8)


...And welcome to CR.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi Nitro Nick. 
Wow, great timing on the flip, and the other shots are very good too, I'm guessing that the white streaks in the third shot are bits of very hot engine escaping? 
Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nitro Nick said:


> Drag racing is my favourite motorsport


----------



## Nitro Nick (Mar 6, 2017)

Valvebouce.
Hi Nitro Nick. 
_I thought I put a reply the other day but there is nothing here_
Wow, great timing on the flip, 
_Thanks_
and the other shots are very good too,
_I've had a bit of practice - 43 years in fact_
I'm guessing that the white streaks in the third shot are bits of very hot engine escaping? 
_Pretty much_
Thanks for sharing
_No worries_
Did anyone ever tell you that motor racing photography is dangerous. I took this shot in 1978 and as can be seen at the bottom of the shot the driver's leg is hanging down. It is hard to believe that he walked away but even though I was standing in the spectator area the body landed where I was standing - luckily my brother in law pulled me out of the way at the last minute. It is amazing what a 1/1000th of a second can stop.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi Nitro Nick. 
Yes, I've been told, or at least I stopped and read the "Motorsport can be dangerous" sign once! 
Good job your brother in law liked you,  or he might have just forgot to mention it to you! : 
Another cool shot, amazing what the body can survive on any given day. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nitro Nick said:


> Valvebouce.
> Hi Nitro Nick.
> _I thought I put a reply the other day but there is nothing here_
> Wow, great timing on the flip,
> ...


----------



## Roo (Mar 6, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Nitro Nick.
> Yes, I've been told, or at least I stopped and read the "Motorsport can be dangerous" sign once!
> Good job your brother in law liked you,  or he might have just forgot to mention it to you! :
> Another cool shot, amazing what the body can survive on any given day.
> ...



Speaking of great escapes...this was one from Bathurst way back when. Not only was the driver extremely lucky but so were the marshalls.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6IiCjypXpI


----------



## Nitro Nick (Mar 6, 2017)

Funny that - that is a guy called Bill Brown who was our local newsagent. I actually worked for his ex-wife, Sue Ransom for a number of years at a magazine called Drag Racing News. She also drove jet dragsters for World Water Speed record holder, Ken Warby - six degrees of snaperation


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Just having a quick skim through the shots from the first day of The Goodwood 75th Members Meeting and found this one, taken at a long range, cropped quite hard, 1/40th, f5.6, ISO1000, 100-4004.5-5.6L IS II on 1DsIII. 



4X3Z5318_DxO Blue Exhaust Flame. by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

More to follow, off to bed now, exhausted!  : pun intended.  

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2017)

Nice shot, Graham. 8)


----------



## Roo (Mar 19, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Just having a quick skim through the shots from the first day of The Goodwood 75th Members Meeting and found this one, taken at a long range, cropped quite hard, 1/40th, f5.6, ISO1000, 100-4004.5-5.6L IS II on 1DsIII.
> 
> 
> ...




Nice one Graham! Love the blue flame shooting out.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi Click. 
Thanks, more to come, hopefully some will be good. 

Hi Roo. 
Thanks, funny thing is I only saw this happen once and in a totally different area of the track, moved there to try to catch it and missed each time, got home and found this shot and whooped with delight so loud our house guests thought I was hurt! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Nice one Graham! Love the blue flame shooting out.


----------



## Roo (Mar 31, 2017)

Finally getting around to posting some AGP shots. The latest Merc is really, really long!! I think they'll need to have pit crews with go jacks stationed a Loews hairpin when they get to Monaco - that thing doesn't look like it could get around such a tight corner by itself ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Great series of shots, go jacks on Loews Hairpin ;D ;D ;D ;D. Very good. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Finally getting around to posting some AGP shots. The latest Merc is really, really long!! I think they'll need to have pit crews with go jacks stationed a Loews hairpin when they get to Monaco - that thing doesn't look like it could get around such a tight corner by itself ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Getting through the Goodwood Members Meeting photos, finished culling and editing Saturday, nearly 700 photos down to just over 100, but nearly all panning shots trying slower shutter speeds, I get a very few shots worth looking at below 1/40th second, I think I got 1 or 2 at 1/20th from a couple of dozen shots. 
Here is a taster, lots more on Flickr. 



4X3Z4729_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z4735_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z4795_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z4802_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z4823_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z4860_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z5199_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2017)

Very nice panning shots. Well done, Graham.


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2017)

Roo said:


> Finally getting around to posting some AGP shots. The latest Merc is really, really long!! I think they'll need to have pit crews with go jacks stationed a Loews hairpin when they get to Monaco - that thing doesn't look like it could get around such a tight corner by itself ;D



Great series, Roo. 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi Click. 
First with a comment again! 
Much appreciated. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Very nice panning shots. Well done, Graham.


----------



## V8Beast (Apr 2, 2017)

Great shots, Roo! 

Can't wait to see these new cars in person in Austin  How much passing, or lack of passing, was there from the grandstands? 

I have mixed feelings about the new rules package. Yes, the cars finally look like race cars again, and are downright gorgeous compared to the aesthetic monstrosities of the '09-'16 cars. On the other hand, I fear that the increase in grip and downforce will make for boring racing. 

The irony of the '09-'16 ugly era of F1 is that as the cars became more hideous, the reduction in downforce and tire width - as well as the introduction of DRS and different tire compounds - vastly increased passing and improved wheel-to-wheel racing. 

Nevertheless, the pace of the red cars was downright shocking. Forza Ferrari ;D


----------



## Roo (Apr 3, 2017)

V8Beast said:


> Great shots, Roo!
> 
> Can't wait to see these new cars in person in Austin  How much passing, or lack of passing, was there from the grandstands?
> 
> ...



Thanks very much V8 and Click!

I'll reserve judgement for another couple of rounds as Melbourne has never been one of the great passing tracks. Hamilton not being able to get past Verstappen on old tyres was reasonably concerning though. The cars are better looking, though I'm no fan of the proboscis that some cars are still carrying, and they are much faster in the flesh through corners. 

I tried shooting from a couple of different locations this year for a change - I'll post up the results in the next day or so. The good things about one of the locations is the sun doesn't hit the catch fencing as much so it doesn't affect the shots as badly.


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 3, 2017)

Some cracking panning efforts from you both Roo and Graham. Keep posting more


----------



## Roo (Apr 3, 2017)

dhr90 said:


> Some cracking panning efforts from you both Roo and Graham. Keep posting more



Thanks dhr90 and agreed about Graham's panning shots - fantastic!

Here are a few of the Friday shots


----------



## GN Photos (Apr 3, 2017)

Roo and Graham,

Beautiful shots guys! Your panning techniques are very much respected and appreciated. If you have more examples, please post them. It is always great to see unique motorsport photos. Roo, Pirelli is probably not very happy about not being able to read their labeling on the sidewalls of their tires.


----------



## Roo (Apr 3, 2017)

GeoffN said:


> Roo and Graham,
> 
> Beautiful shots guys! Your panning techniques are very much respected and appreciated. If you have more examples, please post them. It is always great to see unique motorsport photos. Roo, Pirelli is probably not very happy about not being able to read their labeling on the sidewalls of their tires.



Thanks very much Geoff. I at least kept a Pirelli logo viewable on the Toro Rosso shot ... and the brake lock up below


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2017)

Another very nice series. Well done, Roo. 8)


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 3, 2017)

Great series of photos again Roo. Surprised the Honda is going fast enough to blur the Pirelli logo ;D

Got many BTCC photos of both testing and the racing from this weekend to go through and post, been playing around with 1/10th shutter speeds, very poor keeper rate as you would imagine!


----------



## Roo (Apr 3, 2017)

dhr90 said:


> Great series of photos again Roo. Surprised the Honda is going fast enough to blur the Pirelli logo ;D



photoshop... ;D

Thanks again and I'm looking forward to seeing those 1/10 shots.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Thanks dhr, Roo and GeoffN appreciate the support from you guys. 
Roo, I think the Toro Rosso probably flat spotted his tyre a bit more than my shot of the Mustang, at least his wheel was still turning some! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Some bikes this time. 



SE0A0668_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A0671_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A0676_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A0684_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

So mate I bet you didn't think this would be how you finished! 


SE0A0718_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr
Pretty crappy shot, badly framed etc but it was the way they appeared to be talking on the way round on the trailer. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Some more cars from Goodwood. Somehow whilst fiddling with the video settings I managed to switch from RAW+MJPEG to ?JPEG+?JPEG file sizes! D'oh. :
This one looks somewhat truncated compared to the rest of the pack. TVR I think. 


SE0A0929_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Not sure what this driver had against daffodils! 


SE0A1035_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Golf GTI MKI, running on Lucas mechanical injection like my car (Triumph 2.5PI) uses because the Bosch KJetronic system doesn't play nice with bumpy cams!


SE0A1079_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A1130_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Some of the old sponsorship brings back memories! 


SE0A1206_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A1214_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Graham,

Beautiful series. Excellent panning. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Last lot here for a while, including some of my favourites, discs and flames! Also after the accidental switch to JPEG. 

Oops. 


SE0A1259_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A1251_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A1266_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A1282_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A1339_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A1345_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Click. 
Thank you, you are too kind sir. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Beautiful series. Excellent panning. Well done.


----------



## Roo (Apr 4, 2017)

Great shots Graham! That TVR is tiny!

This is what I got when I shoot at 1/10th ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Thank you. 
Not a bad shot for 1/10th, have you thought of putting anything like this on the intentional camera movement thread? http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31228.0 
I reverse panned a couple of shots just for kicks and giggles, see them there. 
I think the slowest I got was 1/20th, I may have kept 1 or 2 from 50 or more shots, not a great return on investment! 
I keep seeing the 1/10th mentioned but I think I missed the origin! ???

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Great shots Graham! That TVR is tiny!
> 
> This is what I got when I shoot at 1/10th ;D


----------



## GN Photos (Apr 4, 2017)

Graham,

Your great photos (more fantastic panning shots) of the 2-stroke Yamaha TZ250's bring back some of my favorite memories of GP racing in the 70's and 80's. The Honda is also a very special sight. The sights, sounds and smell of Castor Bean oil pre-mix at Laguna Seca, Sears Point, Riverside & the Daytona 200 with several future World Champions. It's great to see current photos of such relatively low tech (by modern standards) racing machines. Again, excellent panning in your photos with beautiful back grounds at Goodwood. Thank you for posting.


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 4, 2017)

Some more great shots there, keep them coming! 

3 attempts of 1/10th from a test day 2 weeks ago, I think/hope I had better results from the weekend, but I haven't processed them all yet. The little 24mm pancake makes for an excellent lightweight wide angle!! Need to play with the 40mm pancake some more, felt like the AF was a little slower in comparison. Monopod definitely helps with slow shutter speeds on telephoto, didn't even try it with the pancake  

1.



Racing by Matt, on Flickr

2. Not quite as sharp as I would like  



Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

3. I think this shows that at 1/10th, getting the whole car in focus might not be possible at either end? Unless its the effect of cornering that is pushing it OOF?



Missed apex by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2017)

Very nice pictures. I especially like the 3rd one. Well done, Matt.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Matt. 
Wow, 1/10th, they are good, I think the blur on the ends might be down to the movement of the car, I'm hypothesising that we focus and track the centre of gravity, give or take, and that the ends of the car oscillate over bumps around the C of G causing the blurred ends and sharp centre. (Just thinking out loud here). 

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> Some more great shots there, keep them coming!
> 
> 3 attempts of 1/10th from a test day 2 weeks ago, I think/hope I had better results from the weekend, but I haven't processed them all yet. The little 24mm pancake makes for an excellent lightweight wide angle!! Need to play with the 40mm pancake some more, felt like the AF was a little slower in comparison. Monopod definitely helps with slow shutter speeds on telephoto, didn't even try it with the pancake


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Geoff. 
Thank you for your kind words, I'm happy that they brought back good memories, there was plenty of Castrol R in the air that weekend. 

Cheers, Graham. 



GeoffN said:


> Graham,
> 
> Your great photos (more fantastic panning shots) of the 2-stroke Yamaha TZ250's bring back some of my favorite memories of GP racing in the 70's and 80's. The Honda is also a very special sight. The sights, sounds and smell of Castor Bean oil pre-mix at Laguna Seca, Sears Point, Riverside & the Daytona 200 with several future World Champions. It's great to see current photos of such relatively low tech (by modern standards) racing machines. Again, excellent panning in your photos with beautiful back grounds at Goodwood. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
I just realised there is a distinct lack of W.O.C's (wheels outside car as a friend calls them). Not so many panned, mostly 1/1000th second. 



4X3Z5151_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z5173_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z5175_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z5179_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z5184_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

And something to take race cars to the circuit!


4X3Z4837_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr


Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi Graham,

Very nice series.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi Click. 
Thank you once again for your praise, it does the ego the world of good! ;D 
I will accept the praise despite not really deserving it compared to some others posting here. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi Graham,

You're being too hard on yourself 

Cheers


----------



## ple (Apr 6, 2017)

I came across this article on how F1 cars are designed and made the other day. I hope you'll find it an entertaining and interesting read.

https://arstechnica.co.uk/cars/2017/04/formula-1-technology/


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi ple,

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Roo (Apr 6, 2017)

Excellent captures Matt and Graham! I agree with click - you are being too hard on yourself Graham.

We had some historics running around at the GP too including a couple of very nice ERAs


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi Click, Roo. 
Thanks guys. I guess we are all our own worst critic. : 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> You're being too hard on yourself
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi ple. 
Thanks for sharing the link, sounds like it could be interesting. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Thank you for the vote of confidence.
A very nice series of the historic racers, good call on the B&W shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Excellent captures Matt and Graham! I agree with click - you are being too hard on yourself Graham.
> 
> We had some historics running around at the GP too including a couple of very nice ERAs


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 6, 2017)

I agree with the others, far to harsh on yourself Graham! 

A few more from the test day: 

1. Starting to really enjoy the little 24mm pancake for motorsport, giving me some different results to others stood at the same spot, lots of fun!



Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

2.



Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

3.



Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

4. Interesting how much roll different cars get!



Saving Tyres by Matt, on Flickr

5. I have started to enjoy looking for these little gaps in barriers that show a bit more of the cars, hard work, few and far between, but satisfying when it works!



Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

6. Test days also allow access to the paddock and other normally off limit areas, giving me somewhere new to shoot from, an area the marshals usually shoo the public from on raceday



Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

7. Become a little less enthused by by front/rear on shots recently, they just don't seem to have quite that same drama to them?


Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

C&C as always, very welcome.


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2017)

Another very nice series. Well done, Matt.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi Matt. 
Thank you for your kind words. 
Another very nice series of shots from you, do you have to crop a lot when using the 24mm? Even at Goodwood where the spectators are relatively close to the track I can't imagine shooting at 24mm and getting so close in to the cars without cropping, or are you press and have access to closer shooting areas. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks guys. 

Graham, I do crop everything, 24mm require a bit more of a crop than others. I shoot in...whatever the camera is set to and crop to 16:9 in lightroom. Would like to have press access, it would open up new shooting possibilities, but also in some ways I wouldn't get some of the shots I get currently?


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi Matt. 
Thanks for the info cropping. 
I think we all would like press access to wherever it is we like to go for photos, but the chances of that are pretty unlikely, as in slim to nil. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Graham, I do crop everything, 24mm require a bit more of a crop than others. I shoot in...whatever the camera is set to and crop to 16:9 in lightroom. Would like to have press access, it would open up new shooting possibilities, but also in some ways I wouldn't get some of the shots I get currently?


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> A very nice series of the historic racers, good call on the B&W shots.



+1

Well done, Roo.


----------



## Quarantasei (Apr 9, 2017)

Nothing sensational from me, but a few shots from yesterday.


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2017)

Quarantasei said:


> Nothing sensational from me, but a few shots from yesterday.



Nice pictures. I especially like the 2nd one.


----------



## Quarantasei (Apr 9, 2017)

Click said:


> Quarantasei said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing sensational from me, but a few shots from yesterday.
> ...



Thank you very much for your feedback, not just in this thread and not just to me.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi Quarantasei. 
Nice series of shots, I really like the first one, but I prefer classic cars anyway! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Quarantasei said:


> Nothing sensational from me, but a few shots from yesterday.


----------



## Roo (Apr 9, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Matt.
> Thanks for the info cropping.
> I think we all would like press access to wherever it is we like to go for photos, but the chances of that are pretty unlikely, as in slim to nil.
> 
> ...



Over here, getting a photographer accreditation the the national motorsport body here is a matter of applying and submitting images with application to prove you are of a certain standard. The annual fee isn't too bad but there are 3 levels of accreditation - bronze, silver and gold and it is very much a heirachy system that they are upfront about. At bronze level it's highly unlikely you'll get access to any of the premier events/ top level national championships. Even at silver level the chances are slim. Once you have the accreditation you have to apply to event organisers for access to the event. 

That doesn't mean some absolute hacks can't get in under the "photojournalist" banner. Last year some hack from an unknown online paper got in to the Grand Prix - the photos I saw were terrible (panning blur faked on shot with wheels frozen). The only reason I knew about the guy was because he turned up in the media area at a national ice hockey game last year and stood out with his choice of attire (bright colours reflect badly in the glass and into shots) and a general lack of knowledge on settings. Online, he listed himself as an experienced motorsport and ice hockey league photographer :

I'm not sure how the accreditation works there but if you got the access Matt, you would still be able to shoot from some of your favourite spots in addition to the new opportunities presented 

Very nice set Quarantasei! Love the old A110s


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 10, 2017)

Roo said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Matt.
> ...



Over here you need to prove you shoot for a paper/broadcaster/team. Something which it is difficult to do because so many are willing to do it for free, getting even your expenses covered would be a tall order. You then need to provide all sorts of insurances. Even then its difficult. In the BTCC for instance, one photographer is the sports official tog, and covers about 6 teams at least individually that I can think of. No idea if he gets paid, but many of the ones I see stick around for half the race before heading back to the media centre to get the photos to the news websites/twitter feeds so they can be posted immediately after the race. 

Now I am sure there are some places that do courses where you get the access in exchange for the tuition, but I'd rather enjoy my photography, not have the pressure and enjoy the racing. Would be nice to try the trackside access and at least see what I can do, but hey, maybe that is for another time.


----------



## Nitro Nick (Apr 13, 2017)

Danny Lansdowne had some trouble keeping his green Holden station wagon on the ground at the recent Sydney Jamboree at Sydney Dragway. I was using a Canon 7D2 with 100-400mm f4.5-5.6L IS II at various lengths - 1/640th @ f5.6

BTW I have loaded this a half dozen times and I don't know why but it keeps putting up two copies of this instead of one. Stuffed it I know why


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi Nick. 
Wow, great series, it looks like that was one heck of a ride! Bucking bronco springs to mind. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nitro Nick said:


> Danny Lansdowne had some trouble keeping his green Holden station wagon on the ground at the recent Sydney Jamboree at Sydney Dragway. I was using a Canon 7D2 with 100-400mm f4.5-5.6L IS II at various lengths - 1/640th @ f5.6
> 
> BTW I have loaded this a half dozen times and I don't know why but it keeps putting up two copies of this instead of one. Stuffed it I know why


----------



## tomscott (Apr 13, 2017)

dhr90 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...



The only insurance you need to prove is Public Liability which is pretty much standard on any business policy and if your a working photographer you should have insurance. So that's not a big deal... but you need £5M.

BTCC - sorry but that's not true I'm a motorsport photographer and have shot the BTCC numerous times. The BTCC is not exclusive like F1 anyone with any sort of media credentials can apply for BTCC you literally email them, most of the time you don't even need to send them any images just the fact you work for a media outlet. Generally They are desperate to get more info out about the sport so any media accreditation will do. There are literally hundreds of outlets working these races.

But I have been doing it for a while and know a few people so I don't have any trouble.

The way I started out, I'm 28 and my first motorsport event was when I was 21. I shot weddings, landscapes, editorial and automotive club meets etc at the time. I then started to work for a newspaper and I have always been a petrol head, had a nice car that I used to show at Silverstone Classics with the Z4-forum so all I did was get in touch with the media team that ran the event had my editor write a letter to say I represented them and that was that, they didn't need any proof that he was actually the editor or my ID its that simple. From then on I shot for the motors column and have shot most motorsport events apart from F1 in the UK for the last 8 or so years. Some will ask for a PDF of images in a magazine or newspaper but very rarely.

All you have to do is ask the question and many people aren't willing to. Its not an elite club or anything just people who are passionate about what they do and trying to make some money while doing it.

BTW getting your expenses paid... if you have a photographic business that's your deal to sort out just like any other business.

Being a motorsport photographer doesn't pay a huge amount but I don't do it for that I do it for the cars and the enjoyment. If you wanted to be rich than being a photographer is not the right industry to be in!

I have posted these before but I will post them again. 



N0. 78 1965 2.0 Porsche 911 Classic GT Cars (pre &#x27;66) Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Sideways Action, Historic Formula 1, Silverstone Classics 25th Anniversary by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Courage C26S, Group C, 1989, Sarthe, Silverstone Classics 2015 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



BMW CSL 1973, Batmobile, Colin Turkington, Jet Super Touring Car Trophy, Silverstone Classic 2014 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Jaguar - Art of Performance Tour by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Here is a few images I shot from the BTCC in 2010, the only ones I have uploaded atm many of my images are owned by the companies I shoot for meaning I cant put them into the public domain without permission.



BTCC, Oulton Park 2010, Forster Motorsport, BMW 320si, Martin Depper by Tom Scott, on Flickr



BTCC, Oulton Park 2010, Renault Clio Cup by Tom Scott, on Flickr

The car I used to show while shooting the event on the BMW stand



TSP_SC (368 of 191) by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Think this is the only pic I have of me trackside






One fun moment I did have was a Ferrari F40 LM edition coming down Hangar Straight and spun out at nearly 200mph, the only thing that keeps you away from the cars is a gravel pit (which is effective) and 3 rows of tyres stapled together. Anyway the car spun out because of a seized caliper when he applied the brake, he hit the gravel and it was like a tsunami of gavel literally dived out the way hehe! thankfully all was well but was picking gravel out of everywhere for a couple of days! Its not for the feint hearted that's for sure!


----------



## clikhere (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi to all, my first post here ;D hope you all like



BMW by Carlos Caridade, no Flickr



Nissan S14 by Carlos Caridade, no Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2017)

clikhere said:


> Hi to all, my first post here ;D hope you all like



Very nice first post. Welcome to CR.


----------



## clikhere (Apr 13, 2017)

Click said:


> clikhere said:
> 
> 
> > Hi to all, my first post here ;D hope you all like
> ...



Thanks Click 
Funny the nicks kkk


----------



## Roo (Apr 13, 2017)

clikhere said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > clikhere said:
> ...



Click and clik becoming a clique? ;D 

Nice shots by btw!


----------



## clikhere (Apr 13, 2017)

Lol
Actually "clique"(Portuguese) is the right translation for Click


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2017)

Roo said:


> Click and clik becoming a clique? ;D



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Roo (Apr 30, 2017)

Congrats to first time winner Valtteri Bottas! Here are some I got of him at work in Melbourne 

Thankfully those silly T wings and mobile billboards (sharkfins) will be gone next year...


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2017)

Beautiful series. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Apr 30, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful series. Well done, Roo.



Thanks very much Click!


----------



## Valvebounce (May 1, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Very nice shots, some impressive panning blur for 1/100 sec, I guess they are going somewhat faster than the cars I shoot which make me go to 1/40th sec to get anywhere close! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Congrats to fist time winner Valtteri Bottas! Here are some I got of him at work in Melbourne
> 
> Thankfully those silly T wings and mobile billboards (sharkfins) will be gone next year...


----------



## Roo (May 1, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Very nice shots, some impressive panning blur for 1/100 sec, I guess they are going somewhat faster than the cars I shoot which make me go to 1/40th sec to get anywhere close!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks Graham! At that point they would be doing just a bit north of 200 through the bend.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 2, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
That would explain it, I'm going to hazard a guess that only a few of the cars I photograph can get to 100mph between Woodcote and the Chicane. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Roo.
> ...


----------



## tomscott (May 2, 2017)

Great series Roo! Lovely images


----------



## Roo (May 3, 2017)

tomscott said:


> Great series Roo! Lovely images



Thanks very much Tom!


----------



## Roo (May 3, 2017)

Some from the pits... 

The different approaches by Toro Rosso and Mercedes to the top suspension mounting point compared to the regular mounting points was interesting.

Those front wings are just getting way too complicated...


----------



## Click (May 3, 2017)

Roo said:


> Some from the pits...
> 
> The different approaches by Toro Rosso and Mercedes to the top suspension mounting point compared to the regular mounting points was interesting.
> 
> Those front wings are just getting way too complicated...




Very nice series. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 3, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Interesting series of shots, that front wing is hideously complex, and just plain hideous! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Some from the pits...
> 
> The different approaches by Toro Rosso and Mercedes to the top suspension mounting point compared to the regular mounting points was interesting.
> 
> Those front wings are just getting way too complicated...


----------



## GN Photos (May 4, 2017)

On Saturday morning at MotoGP race at COTA, the weather was overcast, cold and windy creating some tricky, low grip track surface conditions. MM93 (unhurt in this high side crash) got his RC213V back to the garage for repairs, qualified on pole later in the day and won the race on Sunday. I got these shots from the grand stands at Turn 15.


----------



## Click (May 4, 2017)

Great series, GeoffN. 8)


----------



## GN Photos (May 4, 2017)

Thank you Click. With the weather conditions on Saturday, the ISO was higher than I wanted, but I also didn't want to lose out on getting some keepers. The shutter speed was also pretty high to ensure keepers. I feel it's better to come home with something, than with a bunch of nothing. Texas is a long way from California to go for a race, but it was worth it. Unfortunately, I didn't get the access that I got last year for those cleaner angles for panning opportunities, without the fences in the way. My wife and I thought it was the best race we have seen in a long time. Marc Marquez crashing in FP4 and qualifying on Pole on Saturday and winning for the 5th year in a row on Sunday. Valentino Rossi finishing 2nd and taking the points lead. Dani Pedrosa finishing 3rd and having some naughty fun on the Podium. She was a noticeably and consistent target for the Moto3, Moto2 and MotoGP Podium.


----------



## Roo (May 4, 2017)

Nice shots Geoff! Love the Lorenzo one - being able to see his eyes through the visor.


----------



## GN Photos (May 4, 2017)

Thank you Roo,

I appreciate your compliment. When I saw JL99 in the Paddock, I told him that he is one of the best riders to photograph. His riding style on the GP17 Desmosedici is very extreme. He and Scott Redding were the only two wearing clear face shields.


----------



## dhr90 (May 12, 2017)

Finally gotten around to sorting through my shots from Brands Hatch at the start of April.

1. Can't decide if I like the way the foreground has blurred car or not, seems to add more drama, but something just isn't quite right to me?



Ginetta G55 by Matt, on Flickr

2. Over the winter a tree was felled trackside, leaving a useful stump to stand on to see over the catch fencing in a new place!



Ant Whorton-Eales by Matt, on Flickr

3. Some more 1/10th fun with the 24mm pancake. This was morning practice and Chilton had tried to dive up the inside of the Toyota, resulting in both losing bodywork...practice as the BTCC means to go on!



Tom Chilton and Rob Austin by Matt, on Flickr

4. More 1/10th fun, but this time at 200mm  



Renault Clip Cup by Matt, on Flickr

5. Ok, not actualyl motorsport, but parked up by the side of the track were 3 Subaru Imprezza P1's ;D One of which had the front bumper held on by zip ties :'(



Triplets by Matt, on Flickr

Many more on Flickr, and many more from race day still to go through, should be about done by the time Octobers race arrives ;D C&C as always very welcome


----------



## Click (May 12, 2017)

Beautiful pictures, Matt. I especially like #2, 3 and 4. 

Well done.


----------



## tomscott (May 12, 2017)

I think they are really nice. Congrats! Its not easy.

I do think that people put more emphasis on the longer exposure blur effect than they do on the drama of what the subject is doing.

I would say doing research into interesting sections of the track where the vehicle will do something more interesting naturally makes images stand out more. For example a tight apex, corner section where the car has to slow down quickly jumping down the gears and igniting unused fuel is more exciting than side action. Picking the right light, I always like a backlit car towards the end of the race day, long shadows with warm light add that to a well timed drift around a long bend makes the images more exciting.

My favorite time in a race is twilight, quickly followed by early mornings late evenings just makes the images have more drama and if you can find a section that isnt that predictable for every car you get more interesting images to take home.


----------



## clikhere (May 29, 2017)

And thats it, WRC Portugal 2017 ends.
2018 brings more lol

1#


WRC Portugal 2017 11 by Carlos Caridade, no Flickr

2#


WRC Portugal 2017 10 by Carlos Caridade, no Flickr

3#


WRC Portugal 2017 12 by Carlos Caridade, no Flickr

4#


WRC Portugal 2017 16 by Carlos Caridade, no Flickr


----------



## Click (May 29, 2017)

Nice series. Well done, clikhere.


----------



## Roo (May 30, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice series. Well done, clikhere.



+1. Like the shot through the crowd


----------



## clikhere (May 30, 2017)

Roo said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice series. Well done, clikhere.
> ...



Thanks Click and Roo 

Roo that through the crowd give hard work but the result is nice


----------



## Buck (Jun 3, 2017)

Little 500 Anderson Indiana, Sprint car race the night before the Indy 500


----------



## Ryananthony (Jun 12, 2017)

Today I attended a local Autocross race and tried my hand at some photos. Left with a few shots I liked, and a sunburn I do not like.


----------



## StephenHopkins (Jul 11, 2017)

Was a fun week!


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2017)

StephenHopkins said:


> Was a fun week!



Very nice panning.


----------



## Roo (Jul 11, 2017)

StephenHopkins said:


> Was a fun week!



top shot!


----------



## StephenHopkins (Aug 14, 2017)

Curious Roo/mickat. Do either of you guys get to do events as media for the supercars series. Or is the fan access enough in most cases? I've thought about taking a vacation to Australia and figured if and when I do go I'd like to probably attend a supercar race.


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2017)

Very nice panning. Well done, Stephen.


----------



## Roo (Aug 19, 2017)

StephenHopkins said:


> Curious Roo/mickat. Do either of you guys get to do events as media for the supercars series. Or is the fan access enough in most cases? I've thought about taking a vacation to Australia and figured if and when I do go I'd like to probably attend a supercar race.



It's too hard to get accreditation for Supercars but if you choose the right events then a general admission ticket is good enough. Phillip Island is probably the best track for shooting - great backgrounds and clear shots due to lack of debris fencing around the track.


----------



## StephenHopkins (Sep 10, 2017)

Back doing some remote control racing again.


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2017)

StephenHopkins said:


> Back doing some remote control racing again.




Cool shots. I especially like the first one.


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 10, 2017)

Cookam Dean Gravity Grand Prix welcomes the Donald today.



https://flic.kr/p/XmBrBzhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Prime Minister May's leopard skin slipper negotiates the chicane



https://flic.kr/p/XmBVpPhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Roo (Sep 10, 2017)

Great stuff Stephen. 

Those events always look like fun canon1dxman.


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2017)

Trumpty Dumpty ;D Very funny.


...Nothing on Kim Jong-un? ;D


----------



## Roo (Sep 17, 2017)

Here are a few shots I took at Phillip Island the other weekend.


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2017)

Roo said:


> Here are a few shots I took at Phillip Island the other weekend.




Excellent series, Roo. 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Very nice series, great panning, I really like the second shot (the blue open wheeler) it has a nice composition, nothing says racing quite like Armco barrier! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Here are a few shots I took at Phillip Island the other weekend.


----------



## StephenHopkins (Sep 19, 2017)

PI is such a beautiful race circuit. Love seeing shots from there! Panning shots are awesome.


----------



## Roo (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks Click Graham ans Stephen.

Here's an accident sequence I got while I was panning at Southern Loop. The guy was going to wait for crash recovery but ended up getting back in the car and driving off - those little Suzukis are tough!


----------



## andrei1989 (Sep 25, 2017)

has anybody been at DTM last weekend in Spielberg?


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2017)

@ Roo and andrei1989,

Very nice series, guys. 8)


----------



## StephenHopkins (Nov 3, 2017)

Man the 55 must have been flying to make it through all that gravel. I assume thats sorta turn 2 at PI right?
Love seeing the DTM cars. Like f1 of touring cars lol.


----------



## Roo (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks Click and Stephen!

You are right - it is turn 2 (Southern Loop) at the Island. I did have the chance to drive a few laps of the track at speed in a new Golf R and GTI a few weeks earlier - it is a very impressive place


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Happy New Year to all. 
Some shots from Goodwood Revival to revive this thread. 
No panning shots as I wanted to portray the rain and spray accurately. 



SE0A5949_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A5956_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A5992_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A6006_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A6113_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2017)

Nice series.

Happy New Year, Graham.


----------



## tomscott (Dec 31, 2017)

Great series graham!

Happy new year to you!


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi Click, Tom. 
Thank you for your kind words. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 1, 2018)

Air Racing and NHRA



Hawker SeaFury 924 / Reno Air Races © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Sarg burns out NHRA 2013 1978 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi Kieth. 
Very nice shots, I would love to see a Tempest at the show I visit. 

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> Air Racing and NHRA


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Air Racing and NHRA



Very nice shots, Keith. I especially like the Hawker Sea Furry.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 1, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kieth.
> Very nice shots, I would love to see a Tempest at the show I visit.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks Graham


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 1, 2018)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Air Racing and NHRA
> ...



Thank you Click


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 1, 2018)

About that NHRA thing, I can be easily distracted. 



Infineon NHRA Girls- Ashleigh, Sonia, Torunn, and Ashley by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi Kieth. 
Oops, I should read rather than googling! : 
I see you correctly labled it a Sea Fury! 
I thought it was a Tempest (not very surprising after reading this) and googled Tempest 924 and it came up in the search, must not blindly trust google!  
I’d settle for seeing either one in flight! 
Also, distraction much appreciated! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kieth.
> ...


----------



## TheJock (Jan 2, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> About that NHRA thing, I can be easily distracted.
> 
> 
> 
> Infineon NHRA Girls- Ashleigh, Sonia, Torunn, and Ashley by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



mmmmmmmmmm, distractions!


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 2, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Happy New Year to all.
> Some shots from Goodwood Revival to revive this thread.
> No panning shots as I wanted to portray the rain and spray accurately.
> ...



Nice 'blast from the past' - I remember those cars from my youth (which is ehmm... a few years back )

Just a question, wouldn't the spray have registered in panned shots as well? In the wake of the cars it's more or less the same speed...

Best wishes for the new year, hopefully with lots of photographic opportunities!

Wiebe.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi Wiebe. 
Thanks, and a happy new year to you too. 
Just to be completely correct, I was panning, but using fast shutter speed. When I said no panning, I really meant slow shutter panning. 
I felt in my gut that slow shutter panning shots would have left the spray as a smudge, plus water drops loose velocity very quickly, I’m not sure if spray lifted from a track is actually moving the same speed as the car either, the contact patch of the tyre is stationary (unless the car is skidding), therefore I surmise that the water spray is more lifted than sprayed. Yes I know that a tyre moves gallons of water per minute but a lot of that is ejected sideways through the grooves and race wets don’t have that many sipes (the cuts to sponge the surface dry) that would be getting emptied by centrifugal force. ??? ??? ???
By this reasoning, correct or not and not having a large screen to check the result I decided on high shutter speed. 
Any physicists care to comment? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


----------



## StephenHopkins (Jan 8, 2018)

Back to some indoor stuff. 

















So real pros even stopped by(William Byron(blue) and Scott Speed(oberto)).


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi Stephen. 
Some cool shots, I’d imagine (based on when I shot model aircraft) that they are difficult to shoot, close and fast! 
Really like the “oberto” shot, nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2018)

Cool shots, Stephen. I especially like the 3 and 5th one.


----------



## StephenHopkins (Jan 9, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Stephen.
> Some cool shots, I’d imagine (based on when I shot model aircraft) that they are difficult to shoot, close and fast!
> Really like the “oberto” shot, nicely done.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Very much so. Its a decently lit place, but for the pace these cars go I could definitely go for some more. Id ideally like to be in the 1/1000 range but the light is only good enough for 1/640 or 1/800(on the dark side IMO) at 4000iso(much higher and the noise gets a bit to much for me) obviously all at 2.8. The hard part is getting the focus spot on the cars with them being so small(buggies). Its the most challenging Motorsports subject I do and I really enjoy doing it for the shear challenge. 



Click said:


> Cool shots, Stephen. I especially like the 3 and 5th one.


The oberto shot was like 1/3 that turned out from that spot. Its a good thing its all digital these days or that spot would have wasted countless rolls of film. 
That racing picture was a good spot, wish I'd had spent more time in that area.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
I found some folders from when I owned a 5D that I hadn’t processed, I had a look and found a few shots from Goodwood Revival ‘16 that weren’t too small to use, I only had the 24-105 on that body, so many of the shots were cropping toooo small! :



IMG_1433_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_1446_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_1459_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_1483_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_1484_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 7, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I found some folders from when I owned a 5D that I hadn’t processed, I had a look and found a few shots from Goodwood Revival ‘16 that weren’t too small to use, I only had the 24-105 on that body, so many of the shots were cropping toooo small! :
> 
> ...
> ...



Hi Graham, they may be "old" but even back then you managed to make some very nice panned shots! Lots of background (motion) blurring even with no more than 105mm...

Wiebe.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi Wiebe. 
Thanks for the kind words, I really enjoyed that camera, it was my “gateway drug” to FF cameras!  :

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
The first of the shots from the Goodwood Members Meeting last weekend. 



4X3Z7663_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z7665_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z7685_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z7687_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z7692_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Some of the most unusual racing I have witnessed, much more graceful and flowing than usual, but they were still racing! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
Some more shots from the Goodwood Members Meeting last weekend, after the first few shots in the snow I went back to the car and removed the 24-105 f4L from the 1DsIII and replaced it with the 70-200 f2.8LII as I was concerned that the extending nature of the 24-105 would draw water from the melting snow in to the inside of the lens as I zoomed in and out, with the 70-200 being an internal zoom and focus lens I felt much safer, I spent the rest of the time shooting with that combo without extra waterproofing with no issues. Well apart from just before this sequence when I picked the camera up to shoot there was a snow drift in the hood!   The camera was on the Black Rapid hanging with the hood facing in to the wind! : ;D ;D



4X3Z7736_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z7737_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z7740_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z7743_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Sometimes no amount of opposite lock can get you out of trouble! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi Graham,

Very nice series. Well done. 

Cheers.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi Click. 
As always you are here with kind words, much appreciated, thank you. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Very nice series. Well done.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## razashaikh (Mar 26, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Some more shots from the Goodwood Members Meeting last weekend, after the first few shots in the snow I went back to the car and removed the 24-105 f4L from the 1DsIII and replaced it with the 70-200 f2.8LII as I was concerned that the extending nature of the 24-105 would draw water from the melting snow in to the inside of the lens as I zoomed in and out, with the 70-200 being an internal zoom and focus lens I felt much safer, I spent the rest of the time shooting with that combo without extra waterproofing with no issues. Well apart from just before this sequence when I picked the camera up to shoot there was a snow drift in the hood!   The camera was on the Black Rapid hanging with the hood facing in to the wind! : ;D ;D
> 
> 
> ...


Amazingly Timed! I hope he is alright.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 26, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Some more shots from the Goodwood Members Meeting last weekend, after the first few shots in the snow I went back to the car and removed the 24-105 f4L from the 1DsIII and replaced it with the 70-200 f2.8LII as I was concerned that the extending nature of the 24-105 would draw water from the melting snow in to the inside of the lens as I zoomed in and out, with the 70-200 being an internal zoom and focus lens I felt much safer, I spent the rest of the time shooting with that combo without extra waterproofing with no issues. Well apart from just before this sequence when I picked the camera up to shoot there was a snow drift in the hood!   The camera was on the Black Rapid hanging with the hood facing in to the wind! : ;D ;D
> 
> ...
> ...



Some excellent panning shots Graham!
... and you picked very nice weather as well 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 26, 2018)

razashaikh said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...



With "he" you mean the car, right... 
Those cars are more precious and rare then people wanting to drive them 

Wiebe.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi razashaikh. 
Yes he was fine, it was a very slow graceful spin, I mean he was going quite quickly but the spin was slow, a couple of seconds to complete! The first shot shows 12:20:19 and the last shot 12:20:21.

This shot is pretty much where he came to rest, there was another shot but it had the rear sharp and the front blurred, (it doesn’t take much speed differential to blur at 1/40th sec  ) he waited for a gap and swung around and re-joined the race, however for the next few laps he seemed a bit more cautious! 

Cheers, Graham. 



razashaikh said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi Wiebe. 
Thanks for the compliment, and hmmm, very nice weather, weeell, not so much when you are standing in it watching car racing, though it did make for some different shots from usual!
You do know Goodwood was an old airfield don’t you  what airfields have is very open country around them not so much protection from the weathe! ;D 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi Wiebe. 
Aw you didn’t just say that did you! ;D ;D
I think for the weekend, all drivers were ok, a couple of the cars, not so much, have a look at this one for a start, https://youtu.be/a_H7FODgFU8

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> razashaikh said:
> 
> 
> > Amazingly Timed! I hope he is alright.
> ...


----------



## GN Photos (Mar 26, 2018)

Graham,

I appreciate your excellent panning technique. Especially at 1/40th second, very well done. Crazy weather conditions you and your equipment endured. It's scary to see those rare and historical race cars in those weather conditions, at speed. Here in California, we have the Monterey Historic Automobile Races. Someday my wife and I like to witness the Goodwood event, with the addition of aircraft and motorcycles. But back to your photography, excellent panning technique. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## DSP121 (Mar 29, 2018)

excellent set of images !


----------



## Roo (Apr 4, 2018)

Great images Graham!


----------



## Roo (Apr 4, 2018)

Some shots from last month's Australian Grand Prix


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2018)

Beautiful series, Roo. Well done.


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 4, 2018)

Great photos Graham, I must get back to Goodwood one day, looks like it was fun, if on the cold side! 

Nice series Roo, particularly like the first.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi Geoff. 
Thank you for your praise, though I’m not sure I’m worthy of such high praise, I think there is a large dose of luck involved. I took 550ish shots and have got down to 160ish left and some of those are paddock / pits shots so no panning there and a good number of those left are not that sharp, but catch something of interest, the rest were “should have gone to specsavers” shots, so blurred that you could barely make out the subject! 
As for the cars, yes they were racing, no one could deny that, but they were being much more restrained than usual, it was almost balletic watching them! 
Is the Monterey racing televised? It would be nice to see some historic racing from somewhere else! Goodwood is covered on satellite tv, can’t remember which channel. 
If you are coming let me know, it would be great to meet up. 
Thanks again. 

Cheers, Graham. 



GeoffN said:


> Graham,
> 
> I appreciate your excellent panning technique. Especially at 1/40th second, very well done. Crazy weather conditions you and your equipment endured. It's scary to see those rare and historical race cars in those weather conditions, at speed. Here in California, we have the Monterey Historic Automobile Races. Someday my wife and I like to witness the Goodwood event, with the addition of aircraft and motorcycles. But back to your photography, excellent panning technique. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi DSP, Roo, Matthew. 
Thanks you for the compliments, yes Matthew, fun but cold, very cold!

Roo, an excellent set from the Australian Grand Prix, really like the first one, is the second one Xbox or PlayStation? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Apr 8, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi DSP, Roo, Matthew.
> Thanks you for the compliments, yes Matthew, fun but cold, very cold!
> 
> Roo, an excellent set from the Australian Grand Prix, really like the first one, is the second one Xbox or PlayStation?
> ...



Thanks Graham

LOL the steering wheels are certainly getting more complex with more buttons and controls added each year. There are about half a dozen more controls (excluding paddle shifters) on this wheel compared to a Renault wheel I shot in 2016 which also had half a dozen more controls than the one from a few years earlier. Not sure what, or how, else more they could fit on them but I guess they'll find a way


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi Roo. 
I’m just glad I don’t have to try to remember what each of those things controls and more importantly which two not to press ??? at the same time because it will cause a throwing all the toys out of the pram incident!  :

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi DSP, Roo, Matthew.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
Some more from the Goodwood Members Meet. 580 shots taken, only 80 left, and some of those aren’t great and were only kept for their content! 

I don’t think this is being driven to its full potential, the exhaust manifold is not glowing cherry red!  : ;D ;D


SE0A9027_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Blower Bentley sideways with opposite lock on a nearly dry track! 


SE0A9063_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Oops something’s broken, or bigger bang! 


SE0A9071_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Another pirouette, a bit more smokey than the one on the damp track! 


SE0A9275_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A9276_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A9278_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Graham,

Very nice series. Excellent panning.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 16, 2018)

Many thanks Click. 



Click said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Very nice series. Excellent panning.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 16, 2018)

Click said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Very nice series. Excellent panning.



+1 on that!

Does the first one really have an 8-in-line engine? (judging by the manifold...)

Wiebe.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Wiebe. 
Thank you. 
Yes, straight eight engine. Goodwood quite possibly has the widest range of engine types of any venue, from the little V twin (Villiers I think) on the three wheel Morgan to the huge V twin ex aero engine, to the straight 8s to the V16BRM to the ex aero W12 Napier and Brutus! 
Not all engines types are there at the same time! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Graham,
> ...


----------



## Ladislav (Jul 16, 2018)

This Saturday I'm going to Silverstone Classics for the first time - it is also my first visit to Silverstone ever. Any advice for newbie? 

Anything I should not miss?
Anything I should rather skip?
What are good locations to get some nice unobstructed views for panning during race?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi Ladislav. 
Last time I went to Silverstone for the classics, photography of the track was more or less limited to high in the stands due to the high intrusive fence, the pits and everything like that were open and accessible, it was a while ago though!  I’m sure that you will enjoy the experience though. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ladislav said:


> This Saturday I'm going to Silverstone Classics for the first time - it is also my first visit to Silverstone ever. Any advice for newbie?
> 
> Anything I should not miss?
> Anything I should rather skip?
> What are good locations to get some nice unobstructed views for panning during race?


----------



## tomscott (Jul 16, 2018)

With Silverstone Classics this weekend I thought I would share a few images from 2016 (last time I went) I needed to get the images together for media accreditation so a decent reason to post some 

One of the best motoring events on the UK calendar. I Remember 2016 it being a particularly great year for weather and pretty chuffed with some of the images I got! Especially the late pre 60's race then the Twilight Le Mans race after! Certainly my favourite race every year, glowing discs exhaust fire and the purple orange sky! Awesome. Cant wait!

You can see a few selects in the album below.

https://flic.kr/s/aHskCdctdy



Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



N0. 78 1965 2.0 Porsche 911 Classic GT Cars (pre &#x27;66) Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



No.27 Nissan R91CK (1991) (Nova Engineering) Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr


----------



## tomscott (Jul 16, 2018)

Ladislav said:


> This Saturday I'm going to Silverstone Classics for the first time - it is also my first visit to Silverstone ever. Any advice for newbie?
> 
> Anything I should not miss?
> Anything I should rather skip?
> What are good locations to get some nice unobstructed views for panning during race?



The best place to be for a spectator photographer is at the loop, there are 2-3 photographer section, its a real hole in the fence for safety made for spectators but its the only one on the track that I can think of. That corner is always eventful. 



Sideways Action, Historic Formula 1, Silverstone Classics 25th Anniversary by Tom Scott, on Flickr




Silverstone Classics 2014 by Tom Scott, on Flickr

On the other side there is a large straight called Wellington, there is also a great pace that points all the way down where the fence meets the rubber tyre barrier and also allows you to pan round the corner. These were shot from those two spectator photographic holes in the fence.



Jaguar XJR-14, No.8, Warwick, Group C Endurance, SIlverstone Classics 2013 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Silverstone Classics 2014 by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Otherwise there aren't a great deal of places to get good panning unless you can get up in the stands.

Friday is Qualifying, Saturday and Sunday is race day. Saturday is club day also so pretty much everything you can think of will be in the and around the track with the car clubs, from turn of the century all the way to modern supercars. The clubs really aren't to be missed, if there are anniversaries generally there are the majority of existing cars. I was lucky one year as it was the 25th anniversary of the F40 and something like 50 F40s were present. 



Ferrari F40 25 Years by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Ferrari F40 25 Years by Tom Scott, on Flickr







I generally go for the weekend but give Friday a miss, concentrate on Saturday with the car clubs and the pits, Sunday for the racing.

Don't leave early, watch the twilight races as if your lucky you get the best light with the sun being infront of you at Loop giving you the effect like the Le Man cars above. Those are far the best, this year it looks like its Daytona. Some of my other favs are the pre 60s race, Jet Super Touring cars, historic F1, 

Ive been fortunate to cover the event since 2013 and also show my cars.



TSP_SC (368 of 191) by Tom Scott, on Flickr



TSP_SC (402 of 191) by Tom Scott, on Flickr



TSP_SC (376 of 191) by Tom Scott, on Flickr

This year I am taking the 996 4S vert.



Porsche 996 Carrera 4 S Convertible, Lowther Castle, Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr

If you fancy coming and saying hello it will be in the Porsche club section 

If you want to have a look I have posted a few images from each year, not all of them but a couple of my faves.

2012
https://flic.kr/s/aHsjAXTLqQ

2013
https://flic.kr/s/aHsjHy3uqn

2014
https://flic.kr/s/aHsk163t2z

2015
https://flic.kr/s/aHskgRLeog

2016
https://flic.kr/s/aHskCdctdy


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2018)

Awesome. I really like your pictures. Beautiful series, tomscott. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## tomscott (Jul 16, 2018)

Click said:


> Awesome. I really like your pictures. Beautiful series, tomscott. 8) 8) 8)



Thanks Click, appreciate the comment


----------



## Ladislav (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks Tom. Awesome pictures and some great info.

Looking at the map, The Loop and Wellington Straight are almost next to each other and clubs will be close as well so it should be doable without need to move all around the place. I assume the hole in the fence will be on the inside of The Loop where Village B grandstand is. If it is the only place with a good view for photographers on the road level it will be terrible busy, won't it? 

I also wanted to have a look into paddocks.


----------



## tomscott (Jul 17, 2018)

Ladislav said:


> Thanks Tom. Awesome pictures and some great info.
> 
> Looking at the map, The Loop and Wellington Straight are almost next to each other and clubs will be close as well so it should be doable without need to move all around the place. I assume the hole in the fence will be on the inside of The Loop where Village B grandstand is. If it is the only place with a good view for photographers on the road level it will be terrible busy, won't it?
> 
> I also wanted to have a look into paddocks.



No its on the outside so you follow the pedestrian path. You can walk down from car club 9 section and the first gap that looks down the straight, the second is on the other side of the curve where the TV symbol is on the map near the village corner.

Believe it or not its not really because you have to walk, the next area of interest is the international pits and its about a 30 min walk so not many people take the path. The bus wont drop you off there so a lot off people dont know its there. Its only a 5 or 10 min walk from area 9 so not a big deal. The place is really easy to navigate around you can just jump on and off the buses to get to the main areas, the good photographic spots are not really on the stops which is why the media cars are really helpful as they drop you anywhere but you need media accreditation.

The other pit is worth seeing too the national paddock usually a lot of cars and work going on and not a lot of people. Not difficult to miss its usually behind the Ferrari club. Cars are usually parked up in great positions too.



Lotus 16 368, No.1 Philip Walker, 1959, Froilan Gonzalez Trophy for HGPCA pre 62 Grand Prix, Silverstone Classics 2013 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Ferrari 250 SWB, No.60 Jackie Oliver, 1960, Pre 63 GT Historic Cars, Silverstone Classics 2013 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Morris Mini Cooper, No.29 Richard Parsons, Under 2ltr Touring Cars, Silverstone Classics 2013 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Silverstone Classics 2014 by Tom Scott, on Flickr

The international pits is like very busy lots going on and loads of great photographic opportunity

Just about got my ears blown off sitting in garage one as these pre 60's grand Prix cars were coming through



Maserati TecMec, No.27, Tony Wood, Pit Lane, Froilan Gonzalez Trophy for HGPCA Pre 61 Grand Prix, Silverstone Classics 2013 by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Most likely see some famous faces



Sir Jackie Stewart, Duke of Kent, Pit Lane, Silverstone Classics 2013 by Tom Scott, on Flickr

There are also rows of cars ready to race outside the international pits too



Courage C26S, No.71, Georg Kjallgren, 1989, Group C Endurance, Silverstone Classics 2013 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Silverstone Classics 2014 by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Pit lane is always busy



Aston Martin DBR4, No.12, Wolfgang Friedrichs, 1959, Froilan Gonzalez Trophy for HGPCA Pre 61 Grand Prix, Silverstone Classics 2013 by Tom Scott, on Flickr

The garages are a good place to go toward the end of the day as the light is always good with the reflective grey floor



Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Can you tell im excited haha


----------



## StephenHopkins (Jul 18, 2018)

Love your sunset shots Tom, they are incredible. Nice change of pace doing some larger scale stuff this past weekend.


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2018)

StephenHopkins said:


> Love your sunset shots Tom, they are incredible. Nice change of pace doing some larger scale stuff this past weekend.



Very nice panning. Well done, Stephen.


----------



## tomscott (Jul 23, 2018)

Now the hard work begins... coming home with 10k images over the weekend ball ache finding those keepers!

Hope all had a good weekend!






Here's me and my dad parked up early at about 7:45am within the huge mass of probably more than 600 Porsches at the owners club! As usual an awesome weekend, shattered today!


----------



## Roo (Oct 28, 2018)

Some Australian MotoGP action from Saturday

Race winner - Maverick Vinales



Jack Miller



Alvaro Bautista



Valentino Rossi


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, Roo. Excellent panning technique.


----------



## Roo (Oct 28, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Roo. Excellent panning technique.


 
Thank you very much Click!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi Roo. 
Nice shots, you have been a busy chap recently. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## GN Photos (Oct 28, 2018)

Fantastic photos of a very exciting race. Maverick showed his speed, Batista showed what he can do on a factory bike and Zarco, well, gave himself a wild ride. Beautiful angles and panning. Excellent work!


----------



## Roo (Oct 29, 2018)

Thank you very much Graham and Geoff.  I still have some motor show stuff to go too Graham


----------



## Roo (Nov 4, 2018)

The track was a bit damp when the Moto3s went out



Moto2 action at Siberia



Marquez



Karel Abraham


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2018)

Another excellent series. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi Roo. 
Nice set, really like the first one, his tyres must have been nice and warm to leave the line behind him dry, very cool shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Another excellent series. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Nov 6, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Nice set, really like the first one, his tyres must have been nice and warm to leave the line behind him dry, very cool shot.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


 
Thanks Graham

Within 3 minutes the track looked like this  so glad I got that first shot


----------



## Roo (Nov 12, 2018)

I took myself off to Sandown for the annual historics meet on the weekend and caught this old Riley Special.


----------



## Roo (Nov 12, 2018)

Some Lotus images


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2018)

Beautiful series. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi Roo. 
Nice series, the Lotus looks to have lots of serious trouble, just not the car this time unless you include the nut holding the wheel!  Nice job with the flying gravel. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks Click and Graham. 

Wayne Ford Special



1948 Ford Special Monoskate - built on A model chassis rails with a 4.5ltr flathead V8



Cooper T52


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2018)

...Another very nice series. Excellent panning.


----------



## Roo (Mar 13, 2019)

Phillip Island Classic at the weekend before this week's F1 in Melbourne

Heaving on the wheel of the wheel of the 1939 Ford Milthorpe special to get through turn 1



March 86C Indycar at Honda corner



1958 Simca Vedette approaching Southern Loop



1984 Porsche 956 on the run out of Siberia



Lotus Cortina into Honda


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2019)

Beautiful series, Roo. Excellent panning technique.


----------



## Roo (Mar 14, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Roo. Excellent panning technique.


 Thanks again Click!


----------



## Roo (Mar 20, 2019)

A few quick ones form last weekend's Australian Grand Prix. Still going through the images...way too many lol

Welcome back Robert Kubica in the Williams



Verstappen always seemed on the edge of disaster on the exits of 13 and 14.




Magnussen in the HAAS into 14. Unfortunately the usual problem of the light hitting the fence




Race winner Valterri Bottas


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2019)

Nice series, Roo. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Roo (Mar 22, 2019)

Click said:


> Nice series, Roo. I especially like the first one.


 Thanks very much Click


----------



## GN Photos (Mar 25, 2019)

Roo,

You have been very busy, at the races. Great shots of MotoGP, Formula 1 and vintage race cars. The damp track shot of the Moto3 rider, with a single tire track, is a great capture. I really like the tight shot of the Indy car. If I remember correctly, that was the car Tom Sneva drove in the Indy Car series. Many great panning shots in your series. My wife and I are going to the MotoGP race in Austin, Texas in April. Hoping to have some shots to share.


----------



## Roo (Apr 2, 2019)

GeoffN said:


> Roo,
> 
> You have been very busy, at the races. Great shots of MotoGP, Formula 1 and vintage race cars. The damp track shot of the Moto3 rider, with a single tire track, is a great capture. I really like the tight shot of the Indy car. If I remember correctly, that was the car Tom Sneva drove in the Indy Car series. Many great panning shots in your series. My wife and I are going to the MotoGP race in Austin, Texas in April. Hoping to have some shots to share.




Thanks very much Geoff! I believe you are correct about the original driver of the March being Tom Sneva. I'd love to do a race at CoTA - so many options to shoot backgrounds and especially some shots from the tower. Canon had an exhibition of Darren Heath's F1 photography here that I wish I'd seen before the race - great use of light and colour with very high and really slow shutter speeds. He has some great images of CoTA too. 

Tony Quinn through turn 1 in his Aston Martin GT3



Carrera Cup evening race



Fabian Coulthard runing through the turn 3 gravel trap


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2019)

Great shots, Roo. I really like the 3rd picture. Well done.


----------



## StephenHopkins (Apr 3, 2019)

Love the gravel shot! The f1 stuff was also really good.


----------



## GN Photos (May 2, 2019)

My wife and I attended the MotoGP/MotoAmerica races at COTA (Circuit of the Americas) in Austin, Texas on April 12-14. We got MotoAmerica Media Credentials through Cycle Gear to photograph two riders that they sponsor (#2 Josh Herrin and #33 Kyle Wyman). We purchased a new Canon 7D Mk. II as a back-up to my 5D Mk. III. I set up the new camera like mine, including back button focus, and gave it to Barb and said "No pressure, just have fun". With the 70-200mm f/2.8 on hers and the 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 on mine, we set out to do our best. Well, with MotoAmerica Media Credentials at a MotoGP race, the "DORNA Police" showed us the exit gate while MotoGP was on track. No understanding or logic excepted. So we shot from the grand stands (with Canon 2x and 1.4x attached) until Sunday, after MotoGP was through with the facility. MotoAmerica Superbikes were the under card for the weekend, and was the last race of the weekend. We were welcomed to the preferred side of the fences for the 15 lap MotoAmerica Superbike race. Barb had never shot with a DSLR, but has a very good eye for racing. The first 4 shots are hers! I am very proud of her captures.








I shot this Moto3 rider/bike last year, while trying some panning at 1/125th second on the front staight.




A shot of #12 Maverick Vinales on his MotoGP Yamaha M1, before the DORNA Police escorts arrived.




Josh Herrin riding the #2 MotoAmerica Factory Suzuki Superbike, was in second place chasing down his team mate Toni Elias late in the race. He was riding so aggressively, he chunked his front tire, and the rubber that came out of his tire tore off his front fender. He still won, on a destroyed front tire.





Kyle Wyman on his #33 Ducati V4R Panigale owns and operates his "Team KWR" (Kyle Wyman Racing), as a very successful privateer.





It was a great weekend, with some highs and lows. Like I say "Expect nothing, and you will never be disappointed".


----------



## Click (May 2, 2019)

Beautiful series. Great shots, GeoffN.


----------



## GN Photos (May 6, 2019)

Thank you Click, Barb and I appreciate the compliments.


----------



## Roo (May 7, 2019)

Great shots Geoff! Congrats to you and your wife


----------



## Roo (May 7, 2019)

I shot my first top fuel Nitro Thunder event at the weekend and with media acceditation...and I didn't get escorted from trackside thankfully


----------



## Click (May 7, 2019)

Another beautiful series. I really like your pictures. Well done, Roo.


----------



## GN Photos (May 7, 2019)

Roo, what a dramatic sky you had that night. Top Fuel at night is amazing. I have never seen that kind of a drag bike, with that much body work. Is it some kind of a motorcycle version of a Funny Car? I see T/B on it, Top Bike? It looks like it's even running Nitromethane fuel. At night, it's easy to see that "Black Mamba" is loosing some cylinders. Yeah, with only one organizing body calling the shots at the facility, that has it's advantages. When you're in, everybody says you're in. Oh, I almost forgot, great/dramatic shots, very nice. And thank you for the compliments, Barb is excited to give it another go at Laguna Seca and Sears Point. I warned her, somebody is going to say, "Those are great. You must have really nice equipment". Now she knows.


----------



## Roo (May 7, 2019)

GeoffN said:


> Roo, what a dramatic sky you had that night. Top Fuel at night is amazing. I have never seen that kind of a drag bike, with that much body work. Is it some kind of a motorcycle version of a Funny Car? I see T/B on it, Top Bike? It looks like it's even running Nitromethane fuel. At night, it's easy to see that "Black Mamba" is loosing some cylinders. Yeah, with only one organizing body calling the shots at the facility, that has it's advantages. When you're in, everybody says you're in. Oh, I almost forgot, great/dramatic shots, very nice. And thank you for the compliments, Barb is excited to give it another go at Laguna Seca and Sears Point. I warned her, somebody is going to say, "Those are great. You must have really nice equipment". Now she knows.



Thanks, it was a dramatic sky and, luckily, there were only a few spots of rain. Top (fuel) Bike is a category and does run on nitro but that that's about the only one with that style of bodywork. Not quite as quick as the cars but the do go under 6s. I was very lucky to do this - it was an opportunity offered by Canon and one of the retailers here but also couldn't have happened without the support of one of the pro togs and a couple of the teams/sponsors, one of which paid our PL insurance.

Ohh...and yes someone will always say "you must have a nice camera/equipment..."


----------



## Roo (May 8, 2019)

Click said:


> Another beautiful series. I really like your pictures. Well done, Roo.



Thanks very much Click


----------



## Ladislav (May 9, 2019)

I noticed Goodwood mentioned few times in this thread. I would like to visit Goodwood Festival of Speed. It is 4 day event running from Thursday to Sunday. Does anyone has any experience with going on Thursday or Friday? Is there less people with full program or is it better to go over weekend? Is it worth going for two days?


----------



## Roo (May 9, 2019)

Ladislav said:


> I noticed Goodwood mentioned few times in this thread. I would like to visit Goodwood Festival of Speed. It is 4 day event running from Thursday to Sunday. Does anyone has any experience with going on Thursday or Friday? Is there less people with full program or is it better to go over weekend? Is it worth going for two days?



Valvebounce (Graham) or tomscott would have your answers for that


----------



## Roo (May 9, 2019)

A few more drag shots with some different techniques/views...
panning @ 1/50th sec


flash at 1/100th sec


rear curtain sync flash @ 1/25th


----------



## GN Photos (May 9, 2019)

Roo, your experimenting paid off. The 1/50th sec pan of Top Fuel, is very dramatic. Zero to 100 MPH in less and 1 sec, is a real challenge. Good job!


----------



## Click (May 10, 2019)

Great shots. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Roo (May 10, 2019)

Thanks Geoff and Click! I was pretty happy to nail them off the line too!


----------



## Click (May 10, 2019)

Awesome! Well done, Roo.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 10, 2019)

Hi Ladislav.
First, it is a while since we went but from what I see and hear it has only got better! 
There is usually plenty happening on each day, you will not see enough in one day, possibly not even in 2 days, if you can swing it go for the weekend pass and if necessary skip Thursday, from memory that is mostly practice, at the very least budget for both Saturday and Sunday. 
Then work out if you are going to concentrate on the hill climb or everything else, tip, everything else on the first day you go then the hill climb with a bit of time away from it during less interesting vehicles! 
There is so much to see, a rally course, vehicle demonstrations, eg Land Rover off road rides (or similar, we saw Porsche’s suv being hurled round a field) there is just too much to see you will go back the next year. 
Of course, make sure it is the FOS (modern vehicles) and not the Revival (historic vehicles) that you want to see, they are both great but the Revival is more our cup of tea, we haven’t missed it for several years unlike the FOS which we keep threatening to go back to but haven’t made it yet! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ladislav said:


> I noticed Goodwood mentioned few times in this thread. I would like to visit Goodwood Festival of Speed. It is 4 day event running from Thursday to Sunday. Does anyone has any experience with going on Thursday or Friday? Is there less people with full program or is it better to go over weekend? Is it worth going for two days?


----------



## Valvebounce (May 10, 2019)

Hi Roo. 
Wow, an excellent series, so many fantastic pictures to choose from, I particularly like the very first shot showing the top fuel dragster tyre all screwed up, and the atmospheric shots make the track look very impressive, another one I like is the shot ‘Flash 1/100th sec’ showing the flash opposite, what are the chances of both of you firing at the exact same moment, the poor driver must have thought he blew the engine with such a bright all round light from 2 powerful flashes! On which point I’m surprised you are allowed to use a flash? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 10, 2019)

Hi Geoff. 
You and Barb did a fabulous job of capturing the racing, it’s a shame the DORNA police wouldn’t honour your press credentials if they were supposed to be valid for that event too, but I guess as the commercial rights holders for MotoGP they get to choose the press they allow in or not? 
Anyway, that doesn’t seem to have stopped you both from getting some fantastic shots. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## GN Photos (May 10, 2019)

Thank you Graham. Barb and I appreciate the compliments. Our next opportunity is the Sacramento Mile AFT (American Flat Track) National. I've included a few shots from 2017, just to show what AFT looks like. They run 750cc twins and 450cc singles (Yellow number plates). Then, Laguna Seca WSBK and MotoAmerica road race, and Sears Point MotoAmerica road race.


----------



## Click (May 10, 2019)

Very nice series, GeoffN.


----------



## Roo (May 10, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Wow, an excellent series, so many fantastic pictures to choose from, I particularly like the very first shot showing the top fuel dragster tyre all screwed up, and the atmospheric shots make the track look very impressive, another one I like is the shot ‘Flash 1/100th sec’ showing the flash opposite, what are the chances of both of you firing at the exact same moment, the poor driver must have thought he blew the engine with such a bright all round light from 2 powerful flashes! On which point I’m surprised you are allowed to use a flash?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham! 

Surprisngly, flash is not prohibited and, in fact, it's expected by the competitors. While I was using single on-camera flash, a few of the pros actually set up about 3-4 flashes each along the start area.


----------



## Roo (May 10, 2019)

Cool shots Geoff!


----------



## Ladislav (May 11, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Ladislav.
> First, it is a while since we went but from what I see and hear it has only got better!
> There is usually plenty happening on each day, you will not see enough in one day, possibly not even in 2 days, if you can swing it go for the weekend pass and if necessary skip Thursday, from memory that is mostly practice, at the very least budget for both Saturday and Sunday.
> Then work out if you are going to concentrate on the hill climb or everything else, tip, everything else on the first day you go then the hill climb with a bit of time away from it during less interesting vehicles!
> ...



Thank you Graham. I will need to figure out the plan. I didn't plan to sleep over anywhere nearby since it is already too late to book. If I go multi day, it is quite long drive for me every day but it is very tempting. That was a reason why I was considering Thursday and Saturday to avoid driving two following days.

I was on Revival last year and it was amazing. Plan to go again this year as well.


----------



## StephenHopkins (May 19, 2019)

Roo said:


> Thanks Graham!
> 
> Surprisngly, flash is not prohibited and, in fact, it's expected by the competitors. While I was using single on-camera flash, a few of the pros actually set up about 3-4 flashes each along the start area.



Thats really interesting as I believe the NHRA here in the states does prohibit it due to the camera flash once triggering the beams or something like that. Or at least so I've heard.


----------



## meckley (Jun 7, 2019)

USAC Sprint Cars at Terre Haute Action Track for the Hulman Classic 2019


----------



## Roo (Jun 10, 2019)

Nice shots meckley.


----------



## meckley (Jun 25, 2019)

Qualifying Day 2 for the Indy 500


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2019)

Very nice series, meckley.


----------



## meckley (Jun 25, 2019)

Monday Indy 500 Practice


----------



## meckley (Jun 25, 2019)

CARB Day Practice and Indy Lights Freedom 100


----------



## Roo (Jun 28, 2019)

Nice shots meckley! You really nailed that last shot across the bricks


----------



## Roo (Jun 28, 2019)

Some TCR at Phillip Island


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2019)

Very nice shots, Roo. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## Roo (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks Click!


Some Porsche GT3 Cup images


----------



## Roo (Jun 30, 2019)

Australian GT


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2019)

WOW! Great shots, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Jun 30, 2019)

Click said:


> WOW! Great shots, Roo.


Thank you Click


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 30, 2019)

Hi Roo.
Wow you have been busy! Great shots.


----------



## Roo (Jul 1, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Wow you have been busy! Great shots.


 Thanks very much Graham!


----------



## Roo (Jul 2, 2019)

Winton is a track I've never shot at before but it does have unobstructed views from the GA area around the track. These were at the 43rd Historic Winton.

Morris Cooper



Austin Cooper


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi Roo. 
Excellent shots, I really like shots 3 and 5, the flex in the sidewall really shows the grip of these tyres and the strain they exert on the rest of the suspension, nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## GN Photos (Jul 3, 2019)

meckley, great captures of the Sprints Cars and Indy.
ROO, more great shots, of the Morris Coopers and Philip Island. The most beautiful background in racing (in my opinion). My dream destination to shoot MotoGP.
I have been too far off the radar to see all of these latest posts. Good stuff!
Geoff


----------



## Roo (Jul 5, 2019)

Thanks Graham and Geoff!

Yes, the terminal understeer of the Minis is well exposed in those images 

The Island is a beautiful spot to shoot and, at these smaller events, it is even better as you can use your car to get around. For the main TCR race, I shot the start from Honda, looking to get a head on shot of the pack approaching with the water in the background, and then drove through the underpass to get turn 1 and Southern Loop before driving back up to shoot the podium. You'd love shooting the GP at the Island!


----------



## Roo (Jul 6, 2019)

The Harley and Indian Handshift Challenge is a race specifically for old Harley and Indian hand shift gear change bikes




The degree of difficulty is higher for Indian riders with a left hand throttle bike...


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2019)

Beautiful pictures. Excellent panning.


----------



## Roo (Jul 7, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Excellent panning.


Thanks very much Click! I was happy with the sequence of the bottom 2 as his left arm shows he's off the throttle and looking down while changing gear with his right hand and the next shot he's back on it while bringing his left back to the handlebar and looking forward again.


----------



## GN Photos (Jul 7, 2019)

Roo, you have done it again! Fantastic panning, focus and framing. Left hand throttles, what were they thinking! Thank goodness that didn't last very long.


----------



## Roo (Jul 7, 2019)

Thanks very much Geoff! The common myth about left hand throttles was that it was so police could shoot right handed but the reality is that there were no standardised controls and Indian felt that, as early engines responded better to variable timing, the ignition advance/retard was better on the right.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 8, 2019)

Yea but the shoot right handed sounds more fun!  Could anyone actually hit the side of a barn whilst doing anything other than sitting on it with the motor off? Consider the early suspension, early roads, big single (or twin?) thumping up and down!  Maybe the barn, but something smaller? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Thanks very much Geoff! The common myth about left hand throttles was that it was so police could shoot right handed but the reality is that there were no standardised controls and Indian felt that, as early engines responded better to variable timing, the ignition advance/retard was better on the right.


----------



## Roo (Jul 9, 2019)

Come on...it happens in movies all the time!!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi Folks.

I just got done processing my shots from the Goodwood Members Meeting earlier this year, no snow this time!

Some motorbikes.



SE0A6288_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A6377_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A6370_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A7274_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A7414_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A7403_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2019)

Beautiful series. Excellents shots. Well done, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi Folks. 

I just got done processing my shots from the Goodwood Members Meeting earlier this year, no snow this time! 

Some cars. 

Fire breathing, smoke belching dragon! 


SE0A7965_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A8071_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A8052_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Very fast dragon! 


SE0A7917_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Caught this TR3 doing a pirouette! 


SE0A7712_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr
The rest of the sequence is on Flickr. 



SE0A7479_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A7493_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A7460_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 14, 2019)

Thanks click.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 15, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> 
> I just got done processing my shots from the Goodwood Members Meeting earlier this year, no snow this time!
> 
> ...



Excellent series Graham, very fine panning! Did you use 7DmkII or another of your cameras / bodies?
W.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi Wiebe. 
Thank for your kind comment. 
These were all taken with the 7DII, some with 70-200 L II, some with the 100-400 L II. 
Basic settings, ISO 100, Shutter priority, between 1/30th and 1/60th aperture roaming free around the 22 end of the scale! 
All the exif is viewable on Flickr if you want detailed info. 

I’ll have to look through the files for the 1DsIII but I don’t think I carried both that weekend. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> Excellent series Graham, very fine panning! Did you use 7DmkII or another of your cameras / bodies?
> W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 15, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Wiebe.
> Thank for your kind comment.
> These were all taken with the 7DII, some with 70-200 L II, some with the 100-400 L II.
> Basic settings, ISO 100, Shutter priority, between 1/30th and 1/60th aperture roaming free around the 22 end of the scale!
> ...


 ... I didn't think of looking at the Flickr sources, my fault 
W.


----------



## Roo (Jul 16, 2019)

Excellent shots Graham. Love the 917s  

My only suggestion is that, if you don't like hanging out at f22, to try adding a CPL or ND to the kit. I've added them for 2 reasons - on a really bright day here I couldn't get below 1/125th without over exposing and it can help avoiding the dust bunnies in shots by keeping your aperture to f8 or below. I try and keep a clean sensor but the 1Dx2 gets dirty quickly.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi Wiebe. 
Sorry, I didn’t mean to imply that you should have looked, I was happy to provide basic info. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> ... I didn't think of looking at the Flickr sources, my fault
> W.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi Roo.
Thanks for the kind comment.
You know an ND and / or CPL is one of the things I keep meaning to try, I forgot last weekend too, we went to a track day with London Camera Exchange /Sony hands on day, no shots from that, I managed to set the raw CF card to small coarse jpeg accidentally while fiddling around with video  so nothing worth even trying to edit!  The SD is an EyeFi card that sends small jpegs to my phone!
Just goes to show you should even check settings that you don’t ever change. 
I used both for a sunset time-lapse the other day and it worked well. 

Cheers, Graham.



Roo said:


> Excellent shots Graham. Love the 917s
> 
> My only suggestion is that, if you don't like hanging out at f22, to try adding a CPL or ND to the kit. I've added them for 2 reasons - on a really bright day here I couldn't get below 1/125th without over exposing and it can help avoiding the dust bunnies in shots by keeping your aperture to f8 or below. I try and keep a clean sensor but the 1Dx2 gets dirty quickly.


----------



## Roo (Jul 17, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Thanks for the kind comment.
> You know an ND and / or CPL is one of the things I keep meaning to try, I forgot last weekend too, we went to a track day with London Camera Exchange /Sony hands on day, no shots from that, I managed to set the raw CF card to small coarse jpeg accidentally while fiddling around with video  so nothing worth even trying to edit!  The SD is an EyeFi card that sends small jpegs to my phone!
> Just goes to show you should even check settings that you don’t ever change.
> ...



Ouch... but it is something that still happens to all of us. I was shooting ice hockey last weekend and, during a period break, they had a couple of guys racing pedal carts on the ice. I dropped the shutter speed to 1/200th to get some motion in the wheels but then got involved in a conversation and forgot to bump it up when the action started up again. I shot the whole period at low shutter  At least it kept my iso low


----------



## GN Photos (Aug 21, 2019)

We have been busy shooting at Laguna Seca (World Superbike / MotoAmerica), the Sacramento Mile (American Flat Track (AFT)) and Sonoma (MotoAmerica). Barb & I just want to share a few of our shots.

MotoAmerica rider Cameron Beaubier braking hard for the Corkscrew, Laguna Seca.



MotoAmerica rider Cameron Beaubier at the top of the Corkscrew, Laguna Seca.



MotoAmerica rider Kyle Wyman dropping down into The Corkscrew, Laguna Seca.



World Superbike rider Chaz Davies in Turn 5, Laguna Seca.



AFT rider Sammy Halbert, Sacramento Mile.



AFT rider Jared Mees, Sacramento Mile.



AFT rider Brandon Robinson, Sacramento Mile. Low siding it (No, he could not save it) thankfully uninjured.



MotoAmerica rider Garrett Gerloff, Sonoma.



We just started on Instagram, Nickless Photos. We have some new and old (70's and 80's) motorcycle photos.


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2019)

Great shots! Well done, GeoffN.


----------



## GN Photos (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you, Click. Busy, but a lot of fun and rewarding.


----------



## Roo (Aug 22, 2019)

Some great angles there Geoff! Sensational shots.


----------



## GN Photos (Aug 22, 2019)

Thank you Roo. Media Credentials make all the difference.


----------



## Roo (Aug 23, 2019)

GeoffN said:


> Thank you Roo. Media Credentials make all the difference.



Indeed - there are very few tracks where the public areas are as good to shoot from as those with media access. Phillip Island is one where there are only a couple spots where media access is really required...and not long to go until MotoGP


----------



## Roo (Aug 24, 2019)

Some shots from a sequence from the Touring Car Masters series round at Phillip Island earlier this year. First lap of the first race for the new build Firebird TransAm. He got turned around by the green 68 Camaro. It has been back on track for the last 2 rounds.


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2019)

Very nice series, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Aug 25, 2019)

Thanks Click!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 25, 2019)

Hi Roo. 
Wow, stunning series of shots, I do hope the driver was in better shape than the car! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Aug 25, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Wow, stunning series of shots, I do hope the driver was in better shape than the car!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham! Yes the driver was fine...the roof may have been the only straight panel left on the car though...


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi Ladislav. 
I have sent you a PM about Goodwood Revival. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ladislav said:


> Thank you Graham. I will need to figure out the plan. I didn't plan to sleep over anywhere nearby since it is already too late to book. If I go multi day, it is quite long drive for me every day but it is very tempting. That was a reason why I was considering Thursday and Saturday to avoid driving two following days.
> 
> I was on Revival last year and it was amazing. Plan to go again this year as well.


----------



## GN Photos (Sep 21, 2019)

Roo,
That is the worst part of vintage / historic racing. It is wonderful to see the old iron out there, putting on a great show. But when things go wrong, it is so sad. Some may say it's just a car, it can be straightened or fixed. To those that love it and saw them when they were they were new, it's sad.
But to the point of this forum, great captures of the action! Well done. If it's going to happen, might as well capture it. Good to hear that the driver is fine. He and the car owner may or may not want to see your shots. They usually do.


----------



## Roo (Sep 23, 2019)

GeoffN said:


> Roo,
> That is the worst part of vintage / historic racing. It is wonderful to see the old iron out there, putting on a great show. But when things go wrong, it is so sad. Some may say it's just a car, it can be straightened or fixed. To those that love it and saw them when they were they were new, it's sad.
> But to the point of this forum, great captures of the action! Well done. If it's going to happen, might as well capture it. Good to hear that the driver is fine. He and the car owner may or may not want to see your shots. They usually do.



Agreed Geoff - that aspect was covered very well in Eric Bana's documentary - Love the Beast.


----------



## Roo (Sep 23, 2019)

Hopping into a new week... TCR action from Saturday at Sandown.



First outing for the new S5000 category with Rubens Barrichello at the wheel - a modern take on the old Formula 5000s powered by a Ford 5ltr Coyote V8


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2019)

Great shots! Well done, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Sep 25, 2019)

When the weather turns so bad the headlights light up the rain...


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2019)

Beautiful shot, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Sep 25, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, Roo.


Thanks very much Click!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi Roo. 
Great shot, at least it wasn’t snow! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> When the weather turns so bad the headlights light up the rain...


----------



## Roo (Sep 26, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Great shot, at least it wasn’t snow!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Thanks Graham! It's Melbourne...anything is possible with our weather...on the same day...within an hour


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi Roo. 
Very much like a lot of the UK, if you don’t like the weather just wait and another season will be along shortly! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Thanks Graham! It's Melbourne...anything is possible with our weather...on the same day...within an hour


----------



## GN Photos (Sep 26, 2019)

More great photos by ROO! I also like your shot of Rubens' team's usage of tape, since they don't use thermostats. Slow down the coolant, or a little less air flow over the radiators. I had not heard of Eric Bana's, "Love the Beast". I will look it up, thank you. Again, great shots as always.
Geoff
P.S. My wife and I started Instagram, @nicklessphotos.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 26, 2019)

Roo said:


> Thanks Graham! It's Melbourne...anything is possible with our weather...on the same day...within an hour



So Melbourne would be in Colorado, then.


----------



## Roo (Sep 27, 2019)

GeoffN said:


> More great photos by ROO! I also like your shot of Rubens' team's usage of tape, since they don't use thermostats. Slow down the coolant, or a little less air flow over the radiators. I had not heard of Eric Bana's, "Love the Beast". I will look it up, thank you. Again, great shots as always.
> Geoff
> P.S. My wife and I started Instagram, @nicklessphotos.



I am really enjoying the mix of old and new images on your insta page Geoff


----------



## Roo (Oct 2, 2019)

Argentinian TCR star Nestor Girolami into the gravel trap


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2019)

Great pictures, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Oct 4, 2019)

Click said:


> Great pictures, Roo.



Thanks Click!


----------



## Roo (Oct 28, 2019)

So, I sometimes shoot with a mate who's recently shot some rugby league events with Nikon. Since doing that he's been complaining that he can't get the same sharpness with his Canon gear that he can with Nikon. I have no idea what he's on about...

MotoGP shots from Friday - overcast, rainy conditions are great as they run clear visors


----------



## SteveC (Oct 28, 2019)

Like the last one, you can see his intensity.

_...And _ it's a perfect view of how close he came to scraping the pavement.


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2019)

Great shots. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Oct 28, 2019)

SteveC said:


> Like the last one, you can see his intensity.
> 
> _...And _ it's a perfect view of how close he came to scraping the pavement.



Siberia is a perfect spot to capture that sort of image







and, of course, when they get it a bit wrong...


----------



## GN Photos (Oct 28, 2019)

Well done Roo,
I was hoping you would be posting some your beautiful photos. Wow, amazing captures, again. But those weather conditions on Saturday. I just got a 400mm f/4 DO II. When we go there, I'll be ready.
Geoff


----------



## Roo (Oct 28, 2019)

GeoffN said:


> Well done Roo,
> I was hoping you would be posting some your beautiful photos. Wow, amazing captures, again. But those weather conditions on Saturday. I just got a 400mm f/4 DO II. When we go there, I'll be ready.
> Geoff



Thanks Geoff! Unfortunately/Luckily/Thankfully, I was only there on the Friday and the weather was bad enough then. Very windy on the 2 hour drive down but it eased off and then started raining just before the first Moto3 session. The afternoon was nice and sunny though. I know people that were there on Saturday and it was horrendous - the lens hood on a great white is a real wind catcher  

The 400 DO mk2 is such a good lens to have. You are going to get some great shots with it.


----------



## Roo (Nov 14, 2019)

Sandown 500 last weekend, better known as the retro round as a lot of teams pull out some old liveries

Gridding up before the race



Reflecting Allan Moffat's 1969 Mustang Trans Am



A throw back to the 80s JPS BMW liveries - a lot of behind the scenes work to get all sponsors to agree to forego corporate colours for gold



99 Mobil HRT livery


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2019)

Beautiful series. I especially like the second picture. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Nov 15, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful series. I especially like the second picture. Well done, Roo.


 Thanks as always Click!


----------



## Roo (Apr 6, 2020)

Phillip Island Classic historics meet last month.

Holden Torana A9X - in the 2 full years it competed in the touring car championship it won 14 of 16 rounds while it also won 2 from 3 Bathurst 1000s and 3 of 3 Sandown 500 starts.



Group C BMW 635CSI touring car was a weapon in the hands of Jim Richards. An iconic livery too


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi Roo.
Great shots, captured those beautiful historic liveries perfectly.

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Phillip Island Classic historics meet last month.
> 
> Holden Torana A9X - in the 2 full years it competed in the touring car championship it won 14 of 16 rounds while it also won 2 from 3 Bathurst 1000s and 3 of 3 Sandown 500 starts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roo (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks very much Graham!

Porsche 956 and 962...can anyone tell the difference??


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2020)

Great shots, Roo.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi Roo.
Nope, not even after reading a book on the Porsche! Mind you, even after reading the book I can’t get past overgrown Beetle or like building a conventional clock with the pendulum sticking upwards, just wrong!  

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Thanks very much Graham!
> 
> Porsche 956 and 962...can anyone tell the difference??


----------



## Roo (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks guys! 

You'd have to be an real "anorak" to spot it but the 962 has some extra length between the leading door edge and front wheel arch. 

A lot of old Group A M3s - 5 of the 7 running


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2020)

Another very nice series. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Apr 9, 2020)

F1 - Lola THL1



IndyCar - March 86C



Formula Mondial - A slightly damaged Ralt RT4



F1 - Ferrari 156/85



F5000 - Chevron B24


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2020)

I really like your pictures. Well done, Roo. Keep posting.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi Roo. 
Another lovely series, I hate to see the classic racers damaged, hopefully they have the moulds for the skin and the chassis was unharmed!
I guess it proves they really are racing, also, didn’t the drivers sit a long way forwards in some of the older cars, feet over the font suspension!

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> F1 - Lola THL1
> 
> 
> IndyCar - March 86C
> ...


----------



## Roo (Apr 10, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Another lovely series, I hate to see the classic racers damaged, hopefully they have the moulds for the skin and the chassis was unharmed!
> I guess it proves they really are racing, also, didn’t the drivers sit a long way forwards in some of the older cars, feet over the font suspension!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham and Click!

Some are pretty serious about their racing. I didn't realise it at the time but the Lola's diffuser had copped a hit earlier in the race requiring some time in repairs after hours. The driver thought he'd got a puncture in the hit but could see the tyre wasn't deflating. 

They certainly did sit a long way forward. I was trying to think when the driver position got so far forwards. It was definitely more noticeable from the early to mid 80s and I thought it may have been due to the introduction of ground effects/diffusers. However, in the early 70s, fuel tanks were placed at various points around the car - in the Lotus 72C, 5 tanks surrounded the driving position . From the mid 70s, some constructors started putting it all in the bulkhead between the engine and driver, which moved the driver's position further forward - not sure exactly when that became compulsory reg but it did isolate the fuel away from very hot components and heavy impacts. The shifting of the driver's position back seems to have started with the introduction of the low line Brabham BT54 of 1986 and the change to the current driver's position started with the Tyrrell 019 of 1990 when it introduced the high nose.
Lola 






Chevron B24 suspension repair


----------



## Roo (Apr 11, 2020)

Some Sports/CanAm cars

McLaren M1B






McLaren M6B






McLaren M8E powered by a monster 8ltr Chev


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi Roo.
Another great set, reminded me immediately of the Goodwood Members Meet and Revival, and that we should have been looking at shots from this year about now!  Bloody Corona virus,
At least we know that cancelling all these events and locking things down is the correct course of action. However difficult it may be right now, things have to get better.
Stay safe folks. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Apr 14, 2020)

Carroll Shelby won 9 of 10 races entered in 1952-53 in this Cadillac V8 powered Allard J2X



1956 Ausca - a successful one off local special.



1957 Repco Holden Monoposto



1949 TS Special Monoposto



1956 Aarons Lotus Mk9


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2020)

Another very nice series. Excellent panning technique. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 15, 2020)

Roo, lovely cars, lovely venue, lovely shots! Hat-trick!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks again guys 

It's funny, sometimes, unless I know the car history, I don't shoot it because maybe the livery isn't so interesting or the car itself is just mundane. In this case, I was walking through the pits at the end of the day and noticed one of the driver's names on the quarter panel. I sent a message to a guy I know from ice hockey because I knew he had done some racing (raced against Jean Alesi at an IMSA round late 80s) but he confirmed he had raced this car at the Bathurst 1000 and asked if I had some shots of it in action. I went though my shots for the day and, unusually, I had taken about 9 usable shots of it on track. Lesson for me was that I should take shots of any car on the track as it will mean something to somebody involved with that car's history.


----------



## Roo (Apr 19, 2020)

Lotus 18



Brabham BT31



Brabham BT30



Brabham BT11



Elfin 600B


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2020)

Great shots, Roo. I especially like the Lotus 18.


----------



## Roo (Apr 20, 2020)

Click said:


> Great shots, Roo. I especially like the Lotus 18.



Thanks Click! That one does just pop out a bit


----------



## Roo (May 29, 2020)

Supercars from the Thursday of the called off F1 event


----------



## Click (May 30, 2020)

Beautiful series. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Jun 26, 2020)

Motorsport restarts here this weekend but no crowds and there will be only one photographer covering the event. He will be very busy... I'd love to see what his shooting plan will be to cover the action, gather images of 26 cars for use by drivers, teams, sponsors etc with a wide variety of locations/angles. It becomes even tougher as sponsors don't like shots with competing brands in the image. There are 7 sessions today with the longest break being 1 hour.


The new s5000 category at Albert Park
.





The difference shooting through the fence makes - previous images were shot over the fence from the back of the stand while this was through the fence


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2020)

Very nice series, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Apr 5, 2021)

Good to be back shooting motorsport last month and I had 3 weekends in a row of it  These were from the Phillip Island Classic historic racing event. Unfortunately the whole track wasn't open to shoot from, so my favourite corners (Siberia, Lukey Heights, MG) were out of bounds.


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2021)

Great shots, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Apr 11, 2021)

The following week at the Island and I could shoot my favourite locations

Mark Crutcher in the TransAm series Mustang



Chelsea Angelo on the way out of Siberia in the Golf TCR



Dylan O'Keefe in the Megane TCR


Brad Schumacher in the Audi R8 GT3 LMS on the run to Hayshed



Braydon Wilmington over the top of Lukey Heights in the S5000


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2021)

Beautiful series.



Well done, Roo.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 12, 2021)

Drifting in the rain....


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2021)

Cool shot! Well done, PBD.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 12, 2021)

Thanks Roo and Click,

It did dry out a bit later.


----------



## Roo (Apr 13, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Thanks Roo and Click,
> 
> It did dry out a bit later.
> 
> ...


Great use of the conditions to produce some impressive images PBD!


----------



## Roo (Apr 18, 2021)

Final of 3 weekends of motorsport was the Supercars meeting at Sandown

Tim Miles Porsche 911 GT3 Cup


Harri Jones - Porsche 911 GT3 Cup



These 2 guys had been locking up and having moments all weekend and I'd just said to a mate the lap before to stay on them because something is about to happen. Sure enough, Shahin locks up and spins Stack into the gravel.


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2021)

Cool shots! Well done, Roo.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 18, 2021)

Roo said:


> Final of 3 weekends of motorsport was the Supercars meeting at Sandown
> 
> These 2 guys had been locking up and having moments all weekend and I'd just said to a mate the lap before to stay on them because something is about to happen. Sure enough, Shahin locks up and spins Stack into the gravel.



I thought I was the one covering drifting here! Nice work Roo.


----------



## becceric (Apr 24, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Drifting in the rain....
> 
> View attachment 196876


Drifting in the rain...I thought Gene Kelly was driving...
Nice shot by the way.


----------



## becceric (Apr 24, 2021)

Roo said:


> The following week at the Island and I could shoot my favourite locations
> 
> Mark Crutcher in the TransAm series Mustang
> View attachment 196866
> ...


A nice series. It makes me almost want to spend the money for cable tv.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 23, 2021)

Pro Drifting from Orlando today.


----------



## Click (May 23, 2021)

Great shots!


----------



## Roo (May 27, 2021)

Some great action shots there PBD!


----------



## becceric (May 27, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Pro Drifting from Orlando today.
> View attachment 197787
> View attachment 197788
> View attachment 197789
> ...


Great framing and exposure. It feels like I’m there!


----------



## Roo (May 31, 2021)

Lifting the wheels








Mustang


----------



## Click (May 31, 2021)

Great series. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Jun 20, 2021)

Some shots from Historic Winton

Former NZ FF champion, Grant Walker, at the wheel the wheel of a Lotus 18 Formula Junior




1957 Cooper Mk V with a bit of a fuel leak



Van Diemen RF75 Formula Ford



Alex Davison taking the win in the Ralt RT4 campaigned by his father, Richard, back in the 80s


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2021)

Beautiful shots, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Jun 20, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, Roo.


Thanks Click! Always appreciated


----------



## Roo (Nov 3, 2021)

Woohoo - getting to shoot motorsport again for the first time since June - looking forward to getting some more of this 65 Stingray


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2021)

Another very nice shot, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Apr 18, 2022)

Mick Schumacher locking up the HAAS VF-22 into turn 11 during Practice 2 at the Australian Grand Prix


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2022)

Excellent shot, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Aug 24, 2022)

Supercars at Sandown - Nick Percat in the Walkinshaw Andretti United ZB Commodore


Will Brown in the Erebus Racing ZB Commodore


Will Davison at the wheel of the DJR Mustang





Todd Hazelwood in the MSR ZB Commodore


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2022)

Great shots, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Aug 26, 2022)

Thanks Click! 

Some Carrera Cup images


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2022)

Excellent series. I really like your pictures.


----------



## AndyFranklin (Sep 19, 2022)

R5 RF100-400 F13 1/125 ISO 100




R5 RF100-400 F22 1/50 ISO 100




R5 RF100-400 F16 1/80 ISO 100




R5 RF100-400(1.6 crop) F8 1/640 ISO 100


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2022)

Very nice series, Andy.


----------



## Roo (Sep 30, 2022)

It's been a bit wet down here lately...


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2022)

I especially like the first shot. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Oct 18, 2022)

It was nice to have MotorGP back in town at the weekend. Race winner Alex Rins in Friday's FP2.


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2022)

Great shot, Roo.


----------



## kaihp (Oct 19, 2022)

Great shot Roo. I was literally shouting at the TV all the way at the last lap when Alex did that winning pass through turn 2 and onwards.

I'm always amazed how pros like you can get the bikes so tack-sharp, and still use f/4. I struggle so much to get them sharp even with amateur level riders (which ride much slower than the MotoGP demigods).

The EXIF did not contain the lens - but since it says 560mm and f/4 I'm assuming that you are using an 400mm + 1.4x TC. RF or EF?


----------



## Roo (Oct 19, 2022)

kaihp said:


> Great shot Roo. I was literally shouting at the TV all the way at the last lap when Alex did that winning pass through turn 2 and onwards.
> 
> I'm always amazed how pros like you can get the bikes so tack-sharp, and still use f/4. I struggle so much to get them sharp even with amateur level riders (which ride much slower than the MotoGP demigods).
> 
> The EXIF did not contain the lens - but since it says 560mm and f/4 I'm assuming that you are using an 400mm + 1.4x TC. RF or EF?


Thanks very much. I still have a lot of misses too. I was using the EF MkIII with 1.4 and 3 stop ND. 

The race was amazing - had Bagnaia held Rins through Southern Loop, I doubt he would have been beaten. Rins was really good heading in to Southern Loop but Bagnaia could hold him out of there and around to Honda/Miller corner. Marquez was strong through Hayshed but Bagnaia was just so good over the top of Lukey Heights and into MG. The disappointing thing for me was Miller getting taken out - hard to imagine, but it could have been an even more thrilling finish with a couple of extra riders in the mix.


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2022)

Awesome! I really like this shot!




Well done, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Oct 19, 2022)

Click said:


> Awesome! I really like this shot!
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, Roo.


Thanks very much Click!


----------



## kaihp (Oct 20, 2022)

Roo said:


> Thanks very much. I still have a lot of misses too. I was using the EF MkIII with 1.4 and 3 stop ND.
> 
> The race was amazing - had Bagnaia held Rins through Southern Loop, I doubt he would have been beaten. Rins was really good heading in to Southern Loop but Bagnaia could hold him out of there and around to Honda/Miller corner. Marquez was strong through Hayshed but Bagnaia was just so good over the top of Lukey Heights and into MG. The disappointing thing for me was Miller getting taken out - hard to imagine, but it could have been an even more thrilling finish with a couple of extra riders in the mix.


Abosolutely devastating for Miller to be taken out by Alex Marquez that way. AM73 usually doesn't do things like that, so I wonder what happened. Nakagami torpedoed Rins and Bagnaia in a similar fashion at Catalunya, so I wonder if there's something up with the Honda.

The Island seem to throw up tight races, just like The Cathedral (TT Assen). This year was the 4th time I've been to Assen and was using the R3 + EF 200-400, but I had horrible keeper rates. Standing at the GT chicane (shooting from slightly down the main straight, so the riders coming towards me), I had entire series (10-15 images or more) with a rider going through the chicane, but _none_ were in focus, even though the "vehicle detection" was on and indicated it had detected a motorcycle.


----------



## Roo (Oct 24, 2022)

kaihp said:


> The Island seem to throw up tight races, just like The Cathedral (TT Assen). This year was the 4th time I've been to Assen and was using the R3 + EF 200-400, but I had horrible keeper rates. Standing at the GT chicane (shooting from slightly down the main straight, so the riders coming towards me), I had entire series (10-15 images or more) with a rider going through the chicane, but _none_ were in focus, even though the "vehicle detection" was on and indicated it had detected a motorcycle.


It's funny, I had a mate send me a message that a UK tog was recommending using people detection for the R3 when shooting motogp. I immediately replied BS as I had just finished testing it by accident. I hadn't switched off people detection on my alternate (*) settings and it was hunting for a target on anything but a motorcycle with a rider. As soon as I switched it back to vehicle, it locked hard every time.

Celestino Vietti on the Mooney VR46 Racing Team Kalex. 1/50th, f8, iso 200


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2022)

Great shot. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Oct 29, 2022)

Rins in the middle of Siberia



Sergio Garcia on the Moto3 GASGAS at turn 11



David Munoz on the Moto3 BOE Motorsports KTM leading Elia Bartolini QJMotor Avintia Racing Team KTM into turn 11


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2022)

Great shots, Roo. I love the action in your pictures.


----------



## Botts (Oct 30, 2022)

Great photos Roo! The ND is a great idea, I've never shot bikes with one. I usually stop down, but the ND lets you keep the bokeh.

I try and shoot some racing when I'm not on the bike and was wondering if you panned for that shot of Garcia. Garcia is tack sharp, but Sasaki is showing some motion blur. Vietti's photo is an even better example of that.

Also, that photo of Garcia demonstrates *exactly *why I encourage fellow riders to go with clear visors when I'm taking photos for them. Mind if I borrow it to keep as an example?


----------



## Roo (Nov 1, 2022)

Botts said:


> Great photos Roo! The ND is a great idea, I've never shot bikes with one. I usually stop down, but the ND lets you keep the bokeh.
> 
> I try and shoot some racing when I'm not on the bike and was wondering if you panned for that shot of Garcia. Garcia is tack sharp, but Sasaki is showing some motion blur. Vietti's photo is an even better example of that.
> 
> Also, that photo of Garcia demonstrates *exactly *why I encourage fellow riders to go with clear visors when I'm taking photos for them. Mind if I borrow it to keep as an example?


Thank you. The ND served a double purpose - it got me under 1/125th sec on a really bright sunny day here and it also keeps the aperture out of dust spot range. The dust spots are not so much of a problem with the R3 but it was with the 1Dx2 and 3. Using the ND is not a problem as I don't often go above 1/320th for motorsport.

I was following Garcia from his approach into the corner and it was shot at 1/60th. 

If you go back to page 39, there are more photos of the rider's eyes from MotoGP here in 2019. Cal Crutchlow is a great one to get with a lightly smoked/clear visor.


----------



## kaihp (Nov 1, 2022)

Roo said:


> Thank you. The ND served a double purpose - it got me under 1/125th sec on a really bright sunny day here and it also keeps the aperture out of dust spot range. The dust spots are not so much of a problem with the R3 but it was with the 1Dx2 and 3. Using the ND is not a problem as I don't often go above 1/320th for motorsport.



So that's a 52mm drop-in variable ND filter? I have the drop-in CPOL which costs about 1 stop, but maybe a 3-stop ND might be worth-while.

What's the distance you are shooting at?


----------



## Roo (Nov 2, 2022)

kaihp said:


> So that's a 52mm drop-in variable ND filter? I have the drop-in CPOL which costs about 1 stop, but maybe a 3-stop ND might be worth-while.
> 
> What's the distance you are shooting at?


A 52 mm drop-in 3-stop ND, I've not seen a variable one. At the Island, I'm generally shooting at between 25 - 80m. The rider in the background of the Munoz shot is about 150m away


----------



## kaihp (Nov 2, 2022)

Roo said:


> A 52 mm drop-in 3-stop ND, I've not seen a variable one. At the Island, I'm generally shooting at between 25 - 80m. The rider in the background of the Munoz shot is about 150m away


THanks. There is a VND drop-in version of the new EF-RF adapter. I have been trying to find any ND filters that drops into the Big Whites, but no luck so far. Is it an original Canon drop-in filter, a gelatine that you put in the standard filter folder, or a 3rd party drop-in filter?

Thanks for the distance info. So not majorly different from my shooting distance, which eliminates that factor. Looks like that The Idiot Behind The Camera^TM is the major contributing factor


----------



## Roo (Nov 23, 2022)

Some from Historic Winton 2022 back in May

Morris Cooper S



PRAD 3



Zephyr powerered AUSCA



Shifting gears during the Harley Vs Indian Handshift Challenge


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2022)

Another excellent series. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 30, 2022)

Roo said:


> Some from Historic Winton 2022 back in May


Great panning, Wonderful vehicles. Congrats, Roo


----------



## Roo (Dec 2, 2022)

kaihp said:


> THanks. There is a VND drop-in version of the new EF-RF adapter. I have been trying to find any ND filters that drops into the Big Whites, but no luck so far. Is it an original Canon drop-in filter, a gelatine that you put in the standard filter folder, or a 3rd party drop-in filter?


Sorry, I missed that bit about the drop in filter - there is a Canon drop in screw filter holder I bought for the 200-400 years ago. It takes a 52 mm filter which makes it pretty cheap but you have to be careful with the band width of the filter or it won't fit. The Canon protect filter that comes with it is a good guide but I've had no problems with the Hoya 52mm PROND filters.


----------

